# Steam: Modder empört über das Aus von Bezahl-Mods



## MaxFalkenstern (29. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Modder empört über das Aus von Bezahl-Mods* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Modder empört über das Aus von Bezahl-Mods


----------



## MRRadioactiv (29. April 2015)

pff...Modden ist ein Hobby nicht mehr oder weniger - Punkt. Wenn man Geld dafür will muss man halt ein eigenes Spiel oder so machen - oder hoffen das irgendwer den Donate Button findet.
Und ja - ich kann darüber etwas sagen - denn ich bin ein Modder! (siehe Nexus - FNV, selber Name wie hier)


----------



## xxchris1810xx (29. April 2015)

Ich glaub die meisten Modder die sich jetzt aufregen das Steam das wieder abgeschafft haben sind sich nicht bewusst dass diese dann selbst Geld bezahlen müssen... denn viele große Mods setzen auf andere Mods oder Tools von anderen Moddern die dann ja auch ihren anteil wollen aber was solls.


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4iGHwExzLs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Panth (29. April 2015)

Ich muss immer schmunzeln, wenn Leute eine Situation bis zum Exzess diskutieren, die aber vollkommen rudimentär ist. (Das ist keine Kritik an den Artikel, danke für die Berichterstattung!) Es ist genauso wie der Novo-Feminismus. So viele Menschen reden so viel und am Ende geht es um Geld oder Macht. Noch genialer wird es, wenn Menschen, die z.B. überhaupt gar nicht interessiert sind Spiele zu modden (davon habe ich einige Freunde) oder nur selten modden sagen, ihr habt alle keine Ahnung, die müssen Geld dafür bekommen, das ist Kapitalismus, das muss so. Aber keiner macht sich Gedanken, dass bei einem Durchschnittspreis von 2-3 Euro für einen "guten" Mod, ein Erreichen der genialen Grafik mal eben 50 euro kostet, weil man nun mal um die 20-30 mods brauch. Und ich glaube die Modder glauben, man hätte noch nie Geld für Mods verlangt. Das hat man und es ist grandios gescheitert. (Ich rede nicht von den Re-Boots, wie CS.) Denn alleine eine Anmeldung in einem Forum fü den Mod A führt dazu, dass aus 2 mille downloader schnell mal 2000 werden.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

Hahaha, kaum war Pandoras Büchse ein paar Tage geöffnet, schon überzieht das Übel die Welt (der Modder). Zitat aus dem Artikel: "Andere formulieren es extremer, sie fordern Modder auf, nie wieder kostenlose Modifikationen zum Download anzubieten. Und zwar aus mangelndem Respekt der Community gegenüber der Arbeit von Menschen, die ihre Lebenszeit in Mods investieren." Woher genau kommt dieser Zorn, wo sich doch unterm Strich nach diesem kurzen fehlgeschlagenen Experiment so ziemlich gar nix geändert hat, abgesehen vielleicht von ein paar kleinen neuen Skyrim-Mods, die die Welt nicht braucht? Wie schnell doch alleine schon die Aussicht auf etwas Zaster so eine (altmodisch ausgedrückt) edle Idee wie Gratis-Mods korrumpieren kann  .
Auch wenn das natürlich nur wieder zu Protesten führen würde, sage ich einfach mal: probierts mal, Modder, startet den General-Boykott! Dann "müsst" ihr nicht weiter eure wertvolle Freizeit unentgeltlich dem Modden opfern (nebenbei, wer genau hat euch denn vorher dazu gezwungen?!)... und im besten Fall sehen sich dann bald Studios wie Bethesda gezwungen, den Feinschliff für ihre Spiele wieder selbst zu übernehmen, was ja auch nicht das allerschlimmste wäre.


----------



## Wynn (29. April 2015)

Okay wenn der Modder aus dem Artikel eine Total Conversion Mod, Begleiter Mod mit neuer Quests fürn Begleiter oder sonstiges gemacht hätte würd ich es verstehen aber hat "nur" ein Rüstungsmod basierend auf Original Daten gemacht und Rüstungsmods gibt es wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## battschack (29. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Okay wenn der Modder aus dem Artikel eine Total Conversion Mod, Begleiter Mod mit neuer Quests fürn Begleiter oder sonstiges gemacht hätte würd ich es verstehen aber hat "nur" ein Rüstungsmod basierend auf Original Daten gemacht und Rüstungsmods gibt es wie Sand am Meer.



Eben... Heult halt einfach nur rum hat das große geld gerochen mehr ist das nicht.

Wenn er geld braucht soll er arbeiten gehen^^

Mods sollen kostenlos bleiben^^


----------



## BigKahuna01 (29. April 2015)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> pff...Modden ist ein Hobby nicht mehr oder weniger - Punkt. Wenn man Geld dafür will muss man halt ein eigenes Spiel oder so machen - oder hoffen das irgendwer den Donate Button findet.
> Und ja - ich kann darüber etwas sagen - denn ich bin ein Modder! (siehe Nexus - FNV, selber Name wie hier)



Exakt. Hier geht es gar nicht darum, ob jemand damit seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen kann. Modden ist ein Hobby und das macht man, so lange es eben Spass macht. Wer sein Hobby soweit treibt, dass es die Fähigkeit, den Lebensunterhalt anderweitig zu verdienen, einschränkt, der hat ein vielleicht ein Suchtproblem. Wer Geld mit digitalen Inhalten verdienen will soll sich eben bei Entwicklerstudios bewerben und dann professionell arbeiten. Wenn die Qualität so hoch ist dass man für die Mods bezahlen soll langts auch für ne Anstellung bei einem Unternehmen.


----------



## Blasterishere (29. April 2015)

Finde es auch einen falschen Schritt das so einfach abzuschaffen. Modden ansich halte ich auch für ein Hobby aber Leute die so unmengen an Arbeit in eine Mod stecken was man auch dann quasi als Addon sehen könnte, haben es verdient für ihre Arbeit bezahlt zu werden. 
Z.b. Skywind wird definitiv kostenlos erscheinen, aber für so eine Mod würde ich locker 20 € Zahlen, weil da Monate/Jahrelange Arbeit reingesteckt wird und es gibt KEINEN GUTEN GRUND warum die nicht damit Geld verdienen sollten. 
Leute die mal eben eine Waffe/Schwert etc. machen für ein Spielen, das ist dann eine ganz andere Geschichte. Da würde ich kein Geld für ausgeben weil ich den Mehrwert darin nicht sehe. Habe selbst gemoddet früher und auch immer alles gerne Umsonst angeboten, aber hätte ich damals die Option gehabt Geld zu verdienen hätte ich mich auch eher auf eine Großes Projekt gestürzt weil sich sowas dann endlich auch rentieren würde und nicht mehr nur ein Hobby wäre.
Sehr schade der Rückzieher von Valve aber ich hoffe sehr das sich in Zukunft ein ähnliches System durchsetzten wird.


----------



## HustePusteBlume (29. April 2015)

Sind wir mal ehrlich die meisten Modder fügen nur geringfügige kleine Dinge hinzu, die so un-relevant sind das mann sie kaum bemerkt.
Es ist einfach nicht genug einen Apfel oder eine Waffe zu modifizieren und dafür dann die Hand auf zu halten, macht die Assets bzw. Modelle selbst dann kann man darüber reden.
Und wenn man darüber nachdenkt, wenn man wirklich Geld für die Arbeit haben möchte sollte man sich eventuell mal die mühe machen und bei Zenimax und Co. bewerben.
Diese werden einem dann schon sagen ob es für bedruckte münzen und Papier scheine reicht oder nicht.


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2015)

Ich dachte immer Mods macht die finanzielle und damit auch künstlerische Unabhängigkeit Usern aus. :I


----------



## xaan (29. April 2015)

> Der immense Zeitaufwand mache das Erschaffen aufwendiger Gratis-Modifikationen unmöglich.





> Die meisten Modder modden nicht ewig, sie hören irgendwann damit auf. Auch die besten. Habt ihr euch jemals gefragt, warum das so ist?



Wer dafür Geld sehen will, der sollte das vielleicht zu seinem Beruf machen und in der Spieleindustrie tätig werden. Mods sollten imo eine freiwillige Hobbygeschichte bleiben und nicht kommerzialisiert werden.


----------



## USA911 (29. April 2015)

Wie undankbar die Modding Community ist, sieht man ja an den Foren der Moding Seiten. Wenn ich nur an die Modding Seiten vom FM denke, dann war das featback schon positiv den Moddern gegenüber. Da war es eine Leidenschaft und wenn die einem modder abhanden kommt und es ihm als "Arbeit" und nicht als "Freude" vorkommt, dann ist eh die beste Zeit aufzuhören mit dem Modden. 
Denn Modding ist in meinen Augen ein Hobby und sollte es auch bleiben.


----------



## Odin333 (29. April 2015)

Komisches schwarz/weiss-Denken hier.

Da haben wir einen Modder, der für alle Modder spricht und behaupet, das sei nur ein Hobby und dafür verlangt man kein Geld. Diese Meinung wird später dann sogar noch von einem anderen Benutzer bestätigt (Tipp: ein Hobby kann auch die Arbeit sein)

Dann wäre da noch jemand, der behaupet, dass die meisten Mods eh nur kleine Änderungen machen und verlangt grössere Änderungen. (Tipp: Nur weil Modder Geld verlangen KÖNNEN bedeutet das nicht, dass sie das auch MÜSSEN - das gilt übrigens auch für die andere Seite. Man muss nichts kaufen, was einem angeboten wird)

Was ist mit Storymods, mit Totalconversions, mit derart aufwändigen Grafikmods wie z.B. Cinematic?
Die verdienen alle keinen Cent für die zig Stunden Spielspass, die sie euch bringen?

Würde letztendlich nicht auch die Qualtität (und Quantität) der Mods steigen, wenn Leute ausschliesslich damit ihre Brötchen verdienen können?

Denkt mal darüber nach!


----------



## Riesenhummel (29. April 2015)

ist für mich wie mit den lets Plays. da versuchen irgendwelche leute mit dem Eigentum anderer Geld zu machen. geht für mich gar nicht.


----------



## xaan (29. April 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Was ist mit Storymods, mit Totalconversions, mit derart aufwändigen Grafikmods wie z.B. Cinematic?
> Die verdienen alle keinen Cent für die zig Stunden Spielspass, die sie euch bringen?



Wer mit dieser Art von Arbeit Geld verdienen will, der sollte sich imo um einen Job in der Spieleindustrie bemühen, oder gleich sei eigenes Spieleprojekt starten. Nicht erstmal ein Modprojekt starten und dann auf halbem Wege rumheulen, dass er seine Arbeit ja nicht bezahl kriegt.


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Was ist mit Storymods, mit Totalconversions, mit derart aufwändigen Grafikmods wie z.B. Cinematic?
> Die verdienen alle keinen Cent für die zig Stunden Spielspass, die sie euch bringen?


Verdienen ist ein schweres Wort in dem Zusammenhang, finde ich.
Ich formulier es mal so: oft ist deren Arbeit besser als die der Entwickler. Der Umfang ist natürlich oft geringer.



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Würde letztendlich nicht auch die Qualtität (und Quantität) der Mods  steigen, wenn Leute ausschliesslich damit ihre Brötchen verdienen  können?
> 
> Denkt mal darüber nach!


Vermutlich ja.
Allerdings glaube ich auch, dass die Mods sich dadurch mehr ähneln werden und die Modder sich weniger trauen. Man will schließlich das Geld sicher haben.
Damit würden Mods dort ankommen, wo Vollpreisspiele heute sind.
Die groß angelegte Kommerzialisierung hat dem Spielemarkt in meinen Augen nicht ausschließlich gut getan.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## battschack (29. April 2015)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Finde es auch einen falschen Schritt das so einfach abzuschaffen. Modden ansich halte ich auch für ein Hobby aber Leute die so unmengen an Arbeit in eine Mod stecken was man auch dann quasi als Addon sehen könnte, haben es verdient für ihre Arbeit bezahlt zu werden.
> Z.b. Skywind wird definitiv kostenlos erscheinen, aber für so eine Mod würde ich locker 20 € Zahlen, weil da Monate/Jahrelange Arbeit reingesteckt wird und es gibt KEINEN GUTEN GRUND warum die nicht damit Geld verdienen sollten.
> Leute die mal eben eine Waffe/Schwert etc. machen für ein Spielen, das ist dann eine ganz andere Geschichte. Da würde ich kein Geld für ausgeben weil ich den Mehrwert darin nicht sehe. Habe selbst gemoddet früher und auch immer alles gerne Umsonst angeboten, aber hätte ich damals die Option gehabt Geld zu verdienen hätte ich mich auch eher auf eine Großes Projekt gestürzt weil sich sowas dann endlich auch rentieren würde und nicht mehr nur ein Hobby wäre.
> Sehr schade der Rückzieher von Valve aber ich hoffe sehr das sich in Zukunft ein ähnliches System durchsetzten wird.



Was hindert dich da dran 20€ zu spenden? Weil es freiwilig ist? Wenn er kein spende button oder seite usw hat hat er halt pech^^


----------



## USA911 (29. April 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Würde letztendlich nicht auch die Qualtität (und Quantität) der Mods steigen, wenn Leute ausschliesslich damit ihre Brötchen verdienen können?
> 
> Denkt mal darüber nach!



Spinn das ganze mal weiter. Wir bezahlen ab sofort für Modds von privat Personen. 
Szenario a) Die Spieleindustrie will am Kuchen mitverdienen und gängelt die Moddingszene um mitverdienen zu können.
Szenario b) Die Spieleindustrie benutzt die Modder für ihre Projekte, da sie zwar mehr tools an die hand gibt, aber auch weniger arbeit in ihre Projekte setzt, da sie ja die Modder nutzt. Das heißt man braucht für ein richtiges und voll umfängliches Spielerlebnis Mods. Und dies gibt es auch als entferntes Beispiel was verdeutlicht was für auswüchse es annehmen kann (nicht muss).
Entferntes Beispiel für auswüchse in der wirtschaft.
Schau Dir Makler an, dann kannst Du sehen, was für auswucherungen das annehmen kann/wird. Es zahlt letzlich der Kunde für Arbeit, die er nicht in Auftrag gegeben hat. (Und es gab keine andere möglichkeit, weil fast jeder Vermieter, die arbeit von einem Makler machen lassen hat, weil es ihn nichts kostet, sondern der neue Mieter es bezahlen musste.

Ich seh das ganze sehr skeptisch und für mich ist und sollte es nur als hobby gesehen werden. Denn ansonsten verlange ich professionelle Arbeit, mit allen Verbraucher rechten, denn dann ist es ein Geschäft und nichts privates mehr.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Wer mit dieser Art von Arbeit Geld verdienen will, der sollte sich imo um einen Job in der Spieleindustrie bemühen, oder gleich sei eigenes Spieleprojekt starten. Nicht erstmal ein Modprojekt starten und dann auf halbem Wege rumheulen, dass er seine Arbeit ja nicht bezahl kriegt.



Rumheulen ist vielleicht der falsche Weg, aber was spricht dagegen, wenn ein (professionell arbeitendes) Modderteam beim Hersteller des jeweiligen Spiels anfragt, ob diese ein Interesse an einer Zusammenarbeit hätten (SDKs, Zugang zu Assets, etc.)?
Man kann sich doch in so einem Fall immer so einigen, dass beide Parteien davon profitieren können.
Und selbst für User liegt der Mehrwert auf der Hand:

eine professionelle Mod garantiert dann eben auch Funktionalität. Ich sehe da eigentlich nur Vorteile für alle Seiten - außer vlt. für die chronisch klamme "Geiz-ist-Geil"-Nörgelfraktion.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

Ein riesen Problem wäre in meinen Augen eben auch entstanden, weil durch die Monetarisierung aus Mods schließlich "inoffizielle" DLCs geworden wären... und auch so ist heutzutage Zocken schon ein ziemlich teures Hobby, aber: teures Hauptspiel plus teure DLCs PLUS dann auch noch teure Mods??? Da sucht man sich ja vielleicht lieber ein günstigeres Hobby, Diamanten sammeln oder Stadtstaaten aufkaufen oder sowas  .


----------



## MRRadioactiv (29. April 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> ....


Ich hab NIE behauptet das ich für alle Modder spreche (wie auch?). Wenn man Geld dafür will ruft man zum Spenden auf oder sucht sich einen Job in diesem Bereich.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (29. April 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Ein riesen Problem wäre in meinen Augen eben auch entstanden, weil durch die Monetarisierung aus Mods schließlich "inoffizielle" DLCs geworden wären... und auch so ist heutzutage Zocken schon ein ziemlich teures Hobby, aber: teures Hauptspiel plus teure DLCs PLUS dann auch noch teure Mods??? Da sucht man sich ja vielleicht lieber ein günstigeres Hobby, Diamanten sammeln oder Stadtstaaten aufkaufen oder sowas  .



Wer zwingt dich die Mods zu kaufen? Und der riesen Aufwand den manche mit ihren Mods haben, sollte schon entlohnt werden. Wenn man selber sowas noch nicht probiert hat, ist es natürlich einfach zu sagen, dass das nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Aber Hauptsache alles umsonst haben. Ich fand es nicht schlecht für diejenigen, die sich Mühe geben. Wie gesagt, man ist nicht gezwungen diese zu kaufen. Oder man klemmt sich selbst mal hinter. Ich fand den Rückzieher auch schlecht. Nicht das ich ein Newman oder so wäre, aber für gute Mods zahle ich auch.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> Wer zwingt dich die Mods zu kaufen? Und der riesen Aufwand den manche mit ihren Mods haben, sollte schon entlohnt werden. Wenn man selber sowas noch nicht probiert hat, ist es natürlich einfach zu sagen, dass das nicht gerechtfertigt ist.


Schon recht, niemand zwingt irgendwen dazu, Mods zu kaufen. Aber wenn so argumentiert wird, kann ich genauso gut sagen, dass niemand irgendwen zwingt, überhaupt PC- oder Videospiele zu kaufen, was jegliche Diskussion zum Thema von vornherein obsolet machen würde... auf die selbe Weise könnte ich jetzt dein "riesen Aufwand"-Argument abschmettern, es zwingt ja schließlich auch niemand irgendwen, Mods zu programmieren. Aber das wäre ne eher schwache Argumentation, also:
Zunächst mal hab ich nicht behauptet, dass Geld für Mods zu bekommen von vornherein nicht berechtigt wäre. Auch wenn ich das selbst vermutlich nicht machen würde (dafür bezahlen), würde ich nicht gleich jeden ächten, der Geld für Mods ausgibt. Nur gäbe es bei einem solchen Modell unzählige Stolpersteine, angefangen bei den komplexen rechtlichen Schwierigkeiten über die unweigerlich (zumindest vereinzelt) auftretenden Diskrepanzen zwischen Preis und "Wert" bis hin zu geradezu ausbeuterischen Optionen seitens der Entwickler, die dadurch noch weniger Arbeit in ihre Spiele selbst stecken müssten, verdienen sie doch auch an den Mods ordentlich mit. Und das war ja eine der miesesten Sachen am vorgestellten System: je mehr Arbeit die jeweilige Partei (Modder, Entwickler des Hauptspiels,...) in die jeweilige Mod steckt, desto geringer wäre letztlich ihr Anteil am Gewinn... der Modder bekommt bloß einen Bruchteil von dem, was der Entwickler und Steam sich in die Taschen stecken?! Dann doch lieber weiter ein System von freiwilligen Spenden, bei dem jeglicher Erlös dem Modder zukommt.


----------



## DFR-Spike (29. April 2015)

Also ich fand die Idee gut. 
Modder investieren schliesslich zum Teil jede Menge Zeit, "nur" um etwas für die Community zu tun.
Ob jemand dazu bereit ist für ein pinkes Schwert Geld auszugeben, bleibt Ihm ja selbst überlassen. 
Und es wird bestimmt weiterhin Modder geben, die nur auf Anerkennung in der community aus sind und Ihre Mods gratis anbieten..
Aber Ich finde auch das die Hersteller Ihren Teil dazu beitragen könnten (Co-funding?), schliesslich belebt es ja auch den Verkauf von aktuellen und zukünftigen Titeln, wenn eine solid Modder-Gemeinde vorhanden ist.
Zum Schluss eine Idee, warum nicht ein Bezahlsystem wie bei Twitch z.B.? Die basis Version ist umsonst aber wer den Modder unterstützt bekommt zusätzlichen content oder verschiedene Versionen.


----------



## kidou1304 (29. April 2015)

Für mich ist anreiz genug, das was ich vorhabe zu erschaffen, endlich Fertig zu sehen und es mit anderen zu teilen sowie deren Reaktionen zu erleben. Ich modde in meiner Freizeit und kann leider nicht nachvollziehen warum ich Geld verlangen soll, nur weil das was ich vlt vorhabe extrem zeitaufwendig ist. Wenn ich nicht darauf angewiesen bin da es in der Freizeit passiert, dann sehe ich keine Rechtfertigung dafür. Klar gibt es durch das Geld n größeren Anreiz für Mods ala Enderal und Skywind oder noch komplexer, aber es kann doch nicht Sinn der Sache sein die Modder anzuregen immer mehr besseres Zeugs als die Original-Spiele zu basteln mit 0 Aufwand für den Spieleentwickler und Valve(nagut die haben minimalen Aufwand) damit die dann noch einsacken.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

DFR-Spike schrieb:


> Zum Schluss eine Idee, warum nicht ein Bezahlsystem wie bei Twitch z.B.? Die basis Version ist umsonst aber wer den Modder unterstützt bekommt zusätzlichen content oder verschiedene Versionen.


Noch mehr Extra-Aufwand für die Modder durch verschiedene Versionen etc.? Schwierig... es dürfte einem großen Teil der Modder ja so schon schwer fallen, ihre Mods auf einem "marktfähigen" Niveau zu halten: möglichst fehlerfrei, nicht sofort inkompatibel, sobald ein Patch erscheint... und all die Mini-Mods wären dabei auch irgendwo problematisch: kostenlos gibts die und die Rüstung nur in grau, wenn du aber dafür bezahlst, kriegst du auch noch ne grüne und ne schwarze Ausgabe. Suuupercoool... nicht.


----------



## xaan (29. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Rumheulen ist vielleicht der falsche Weg, aber was spricht dagegen, wenn ein (professionell arbeitendes) Modderteam beim Hersteller des jeweiligen Spiels anfragt, ob diese ein Interesse an einer Zusammenarbeit hätten (SDKs, Zugang zu Assets, etc.)?
> Man kann sich doch in so einem Fall immer so einigen, dass beide Parteien davon profitieren können.
> Und selbst für User liegt der Mehrwert auf der Hand:
> 
> eine professionelle Mod garantiert dann eben auch Funktionalität. Ich sehe da eigentlich nur Vorteile für alle Seiten - außer vlt. für die chronisch klamme "Geiz-ist-Geil"-Nörgelfraktion.



Gar nichts spricht dagegen. Das wäre in meinen Augen auch eine gangbare Lösung für die Vergütungsfrage. Die Entwickler melden sich einfach bei dem Hersteller des Spiels und fragen, ob die sie vielleicht unter Vertrag nehmen und die Mod als offizielles Addon rausbringen. Dann kriegt jeder sein Geld und man muss sich auch nicht über Verteilung von 25% vs. 75% rumzanken.


----------



## Holyangel (29. April 2015)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> pff...Modden ist ein Hobby nicht mehr oder weniger - Punkt. Wenn man Geld dafür will muss man halt ein eigenes Spiel oder so machen - oder hoffen das irgendwer den Donate Button findet.
> Und ja - ich kann darüber etwas sagen - denn ich bin ein Modder! (siehe Nexus - FNV, selber Name wie hier)



Ich finde es darüber hinaus auch interessant, dass die modder jetzt aufeinmal sagen, dass aufwendige Mods nicht ohne Bezahlung realisierbar seien...


----------



## devilsreject (29. April 2015)

Es gibt den einen oder anderen Modder, der schon durch Erstellung von Content dieses als Bewerbung genutzt hat um ein Job in der Spieleindustrie zu sehen. Generel ist ja nichts verwerfliches daran für Mods Geld zu verlangen, da diese ja keiner kaufen muss. Allerdings braucht keiner meinen das es bei Steam darum ging Moddern zu helfen, sondern eher darum an massiven Dowloads zu verdienen. 

Es war nie ein Thema für Mods Geld zu bezahlen. Auch sind mir keine Streiks von Modder bekannt, oder Streiks von Spielern wegen nicht erhältlicher Mods. Vieles was so unter Mods fällt ist tatsächlich nicht mehr als ein Hobby. Sicher Sie leisten teils gute Arbeit, dazu gehört aber dann gegen Geld auch Support und Kompatibilität. Erwartet habe ich ehrlich gesagt auf der Platform PC ein Erstarken der Mod Szene. Gerade im Hinblick auf diese ganze Portscheiße von den Konsolen sind doch Mods die wahre Stärke unserer Platform. 

Ausserdem muss man mal ganz klar sagen, dass sich einige Modder jetzt gerade wohl selbst in den Himmel loben und glauben sie würden reich werden, weil sie Apfel blau und Pferde grün machen können. Dem müsste man auch mal ganz klar sagen, dass Spieler mit so manchem DLC schon nicht zufrieden sind, da werden es bestimmte Moddkids dann aber extrem schwer haben Geld für Ihren Content zu verdienen. 

Ich glaube ja es schaukelt sich gerade ein wenig auf, dass einzige was Valve und Bethesda bislang bewirkt haben ist doch das Spieler und Modder sich an den Kragen gehen. Wir sollten geschlossen auftreten und den Entwicklern zeigen, dass wir entsprechenden Content schon beim Vollpreistitel wollen, davon profitieren nämlich alle...


----------



## lurchie85 (29. April 2015)

Dann lässt er es halt. Modden ist nicht mehr als ein Hobby welches er in seiner Freizeit bewältigt, so wie andere Golfen, im Garten arbeiten oder sonstwas. Auch er muss arbeiten um seinen Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen.

Alleine schon das er sich beschwert das er kein Geld dafür bekommt macht ihn in meinen Augen unsympathisch. Entweder ich tue etwas aus Leidenschaft, in meiner Freizeit, und tu dadurch etwas für die Community oder ich will Kohle abgreifen. Für mich steht bei ihm das zweitere an erster Stelle, sonst würde er nicht so nen Aufriss machen.

Also abhacken. Er arbeitet nicht im Sinne der Com sondern will nur seinen eigenen nutzen daraus schlagen.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> Alleine schon das er sich beschwert das er kein Geld dafür bekommt macht ihn in meinen Augen unsympathisch. Entweder ich tue etwas aus Leidenschaft in meiner Freizeit als Hobby und tue dadurch etwas für die Community oder ich will Kohle abgreifen. Für mich steht bei ihm das zweitere an erster Stelle, sonst würde er nicht so nen Aufriss machen.



Ich sehe da nicht zwingend einen Widerspruch. Man durchaus etwas mit Freude und Leidenschaft betreiben und trotzdem damit ein wenig Geld verdienen. Viele Menschen machen ihr Hobby zumindest zum Nebenerwerbsberuf. 
Ich kann daran überhaupt nichts verwerflich finden.


----------



## xaan (29. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nicht zwingend einen Widerspruch. Man durchaus etwas mit Freude und Leidenschaft betreiben und trotzdem damit ein wenig Geld verdienen. Viele Menschen machen ihr Hobby zumindest zum Nebenerwerbsberuf.
> Ich kann daran überhaupt nichts verwerflich finden.



Das verwerfliche daran ist da unterschwellig mitschwingende Anspruchsdenken, es MÜSSE eine Möglichkeit geben, damit Geld zu verdienen. Als könne die Welt auf seine Mod nicht auch verzichten. Für andere Hobbies gibt es auch kein Geld bzw. keine Monetarisierungsmöglichkeit. Wenn der gute Mann mit seinem Hobby Geld verdienen will, was hindert ihn denn daran sein Hobby zum Beruf machen und bei einer Spieleschmiede unterzukommen? Oder sein eigenes Spieleprojekt durchzuziehen? Mods sind einfach nicht der richtige Rahmen dafür.


----------



## Zundnadel (29. April 2015)

War eigentlich klar ! Wer mods mal installiert hat weiss man muss oft im programm fummeln häufig patchen in die reg etc bei mir waren es  man of war,  close combat  ,und  arma 1 u 2 die ich bis heute auch gern steam extern installiert habe diesmal gehts wohl nicht um geld sondern  darum chaos zu vermeiden !
Besser solche  modding supportete Titel dann auch nicht über Steam zu verkaufen bitte !


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja es schaukelt sich gerade ein wenig auf, dass einzige was Valve und Bethesda bislang bewirkt haben ist doch das Spieler und Modder sich an den Kragen gehen. Wir sollten geschlossen auftreten und den Entwicklern zeigen, dass wir entsprechenden Content schon beim Vollpreistitel wollen, davon profitieren nämlich alle...


So weit an sich korrekt, nur leider nicht ganz richtig... davon profitieren nämlich letztlich nicht alle, sondern "nur" die Spieler, die aber unglücklicherweise oftmals in den Hintergrund gedrängt oder eben zum Käufer degradiert werden. Spiele werden nicht programmiert, um dem Spieler Spaß zu bringen, sondern um dem Entwickler/Publisher usw. Geld zu bringen. Also profitieren aktuell die Entwickler leider leider mehr davon, ihre Spiele nicht fertig zu verkaufen, sondern eben einmal zum Vollpreis und später in kleineren Häppchen noch mal weitere DLCs dazu... anders ließe sich wohl auch schwer erklären, warum zum Beispiel die Sims lange Zeit das umsatzstärkste PC-Spiel überhaupt war (oder womöglich sogar weiterhin ist?).


----------



## DashEbi (29. April 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> ist für mich wie mit den lets Plays. da versuchen irgendwelche leute mit dem Eigentum anderer Geld zu machen. geht für mich gar nicht.



Lol,  das ist ganz normales Geschäft. 
Z.B. ich kaufe ein Notbook ein und veräußeres es mit Gewinn.

Ich findes es durchaus legitim, den Versuch mit seinen Mods Geld zu verdienen. Wenn man es denn schafft.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Das verwerfliche daran ist da unterschwellig mitschwingende Anspruchsdenken, es MÜSSE eine Möglichkeit geben, damit Geld zu verdienen. Als könne die Welt auf seine Mod nicht auch verzichten. Für andere Hobbies gibt es auch kein Geld. Wenn der gute Mann mit seinem Hobby Geld verdienen will, dann soll er sein Hobby eben zum Beruf machen und bei einer Spieleschmiede unterkommen. Oder sein eigenes Spieleprojekt durchziehen. Mods sind einfach nicht der richtige Rahmen dafür.



Ich sehe da ebenfalls kein Problem. Wenn ein Modder der Meinung ist, seine Arbeit ist es wert, dafür vergütet zu werden, soll er ruhig Geld dafür verlangen. Wenn das Ding dann nichts taugt, wird es sich anschließend auch nicht verkaufen.
Es ist doch schon immer so, dass nur ganz wenige Modder/Mods wirklich was taugen, der Großteil sind, mit gutem Willen, als "erste Versuche" zu bezeichnen.

Nichts, was sich nicht selbst regulieren würde.


----------



## xaan (29. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich sehe da ebenfalls kein Problem. Wenn ein Modder der Meinung ist, seine Arbeit ist es wert, dafür vergütet zu werden, soll er ruhig Geld dafür verlangen. Wenn das Ding dann nichts taugt, wird es sich anschließend auch nicht verkaufen.
> Es ist doch schon immer so, dass nur ganz wenige Modder/Mods wirklich was taugen, der Großteil sind, mit gutem Willen, als "erste Versuche" zu bezeichnen.
> 
> Nichts, was sich nicht selbst regulieren würde.



Das Problem ist, was dann mit der Moddingcommunity insgesamt passiert, wenn Monetarisierung Einzug hält.

1. Aktuell ist es relativ unproblematisch, Inhalte eines anderen Modders zu übernehmen und in einer eigenen Mod zu verwursten. Urheber nennen und gut. Die gesamte Community ist auf Teilen und kollaboratives Arbeiten ausgerichtet und kratzt sich in der Regel nicht gegenseitig die Augen aus. Was aber, wenn nun Plötzlich Modder A für seine Bezahlmod Texturen und Animationen von Modder B verwendet hat? Dann geht das Gezanke los um Beteiligung. Um Lizensierungen. Urheberrechtsverletzungen. Der ganze Dreck, den wir schon in der "echten" Spieleindustrie haben. Ich erinnere nur mal an die echt lächerliche Klage von NCsoft gegen die Macher von TERA wegen angeblich geklauten Assets. TERA - NCsoft klagt: Inhalte angeblich aus Lineage 3 geklaut  (man schaue sich mal das Vergleichsbild an... )

Aus einer Kultur des Teilens wird eine in der jeder "seine" Inhalte hütet wie seinen Augapfel. Denn es könnte ja sein, dass ihnen sonst Gewinn entgeht. Wollen wir DAS denn wirklich in der Modcommunity haben? Wäre es da nicht einfacher und vor allem sinnvoller, wenn diejenigen die damit Geld verdienen wollen das in einem Arbeitsverhältnis mit einer Spieleschmiede oder einem Publisher machen? Auf ganz offiziellem Wege? Müssen wir uns das wirklich in die Modcommunity reinholen?

2. Wer ist verantwortlich, wenn ein zukünftiger Patch eine Bezahlmod zerschießt? Muss der Spielehersteller dafür sorgen, dass er keine Mods kaputt macht? Muss der Modder nachträglich fixen? Selbst wenn er schon jahrelang nicht mehr aktiv ist und eventuell wegen Job und Familie auch überhaupt keine Zeit mehr dazu hat? Haben Spieler dann Ersatzansprüche? Und an wen?

3. Es besteht die Gefahr, dass sich windige Spielehersteller auch noch dafür bezahlen lassen, dass Andere ihr Spiel fixen. Es kommt ja selbst heute vor, dass Spiele in einem technisch nicht guten Zustand erscheinen und Modder dann nachbessern (siehe z.B. DSfix für Dark Souls). Auf ein mal entsteht eine Situation, in der der Spielehersteller dann auch noch Geld dafür (ab)bekommt, dass andere ihre Arbeit machen.



Aus diesen Gründen (und bei genauerem Nachdenken fallen mir bestimmt noch mehr ein) bin ich einfach dafür, das jeder der Geld verdienen will das in seinem Beruf tut und die Modcommunity damit verschont.


----------



## Roflcopter555 (29. April 2015)

Ach ja die gute alte Meister Reiss!

Da zerreist man sich das Maul, weil es so tolle Mods gibt und jetzt das. Für Gratis Content blechen, das ist eine größere Abzocke als DLCs 

Naja PC Spieler lassen sich zu gern verarschen. Fangt doch eine Petition an


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> 1. Aktuell ist es relativ unproblematisch, Inhalte eines anderen Modders zu übernehmen und in einer eigenen Mod zu verwursten. Urheber nennen und gut. Die gesamte Community ist auf Teilen und kollaboratives Arbeiten ausgerichtet und kratzt sich in der Regel nicht gegenseitig die Augen aus. Was aber, wenn nun Plötzlich Modder A für seine Bezahlmod Texturen und Animationen von Modder B verwendet hat? Dann geht das Gezanke los um Beteiligung. Um Lizensierungen. Urheberrechtsverletzungen. Der ganze Dreck, den wir schon in der "echten" Spieleindustrie haben. Ich erinnere nur mal an die echt lächerliche Klage von NCsoft gegen die Macher von TERA wegen angeblich geklauten Assets. TERA - NCsoft klagt: Inhalte angeblich aus Lineage 3 geklaut  (man schaue sich mal das Vergleichsbild an... )
> 
> Aus einer Kultur des Teilens wird eine in der jeder "seine" Inhalte hütet wie seinen Augapfel. Denn es könnte ja sein, dass ihnen sonst Gewinn entgeht. Wollen wir DAS denn wirklich in der Modcommunity haben? Wäre es da nicht einfacher und vor allem sinnvoller, wenn diejenigen die damit Geld verdienen wollen das in einem Arbeitsverhältnis mit einer Spieleschmiede oder einem Publisher machen? Auf ganz offiziellem Wege? Müssen wir uns das wirklich in die Modcommunity reinholen?



Gutes Argument, diese Sorge kann ich verstehen. Ist für mich aber eher ein "worst-case"-Szenario; Schwarze Schafe gab es und wird es immer geben. Ich glaube nicht, dass die gesamte Moddingszene sich dahin wandeln würde.



> 2. Wer ist verantwortlich, wenn ein zukünftiger Patch eine Bezahlmod zerschießt? Muss der Spielehersteller dafür sorgen, dass er keine Mods kaputt macht? Muss der Modder nachträglich fixen? Selbst wenn er schon jahrelang nicht mehr aktiv ist und eventuell wegen Job und Familie auch überhaupt keine Zeit mehr dazu hat? Haben Spieler dann Ersatzansprüche? Und an wen?



Wenn ein Modder professionell arbeiten möchte, siehe mein Beispiel weiter oben, dann hat er natürlich auch seinen Kunden gegenüber zu garantieren, dass die Mod einwandfrei funktioniert. Sollte sie das nicht, hat der Kunde ganz normal Anspruch auf Nacherfüllung, ansonsten Rücktritt vom Kauf. Wenn der ursprüngliche Hersteller (wie das jetzt bei Bethesda der Fall war) einen Anteil erhält, dann ist er natürlich ebenso mit verantwortlich. Das ist imho rechtlich ziemlich gut und eigentlich eindeutig geregelt.



> 3. Es besteht die Gefahr, dass sich windige Spielehersteller auch noch dafür bezahlen lassen, dass Andere ihr Spiel fixen. Es kommt ja selbst heute vor, dass Spiele in einem technisch nicht guten Zustand erscheinen und Modder dann nachbessern (siehe z.B. DSfix für Dark Souls). Auf ein mal entsteht eine Situation, in der der Spielehersteller dann auch noch Geld dafür (ab)bekommt, dass andere ihre Arbeit machen.



Das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, es kommt ja tatsächlich bereits vor, dass diverse Publisher/Devs auf die kostenlose Mithilfe der Community spekulieren, um ihre eigenen Schnitzer auszubügeln. Die Konsequenz, die ich persönlich daraus ziehe:
Ich meide die Produkte solcher "Gammelbuden", es gibt genügend gute Alternativen, die es wert sind, unterstützt zu werden.
Gebt Schrottproduzenten einfach kein Geld, dann verschwinden die ganz schnell aus dem Markt.


----------



## Frullo (29. April 2015)

Wie schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, finde ich das Vermischen von frei erhältlichen Mods und Bezahl-Mods bedenklich.

Meines Erachtens müsste dies so getrennt werden:

Für Gratis-Mods bleibt alles wie gehabt. Bezahl-Mods bietet der Modder nicht direkt an, sondern über den Publisher: Dieser bietet diese als DLC an und integriert sie entsprechend im Spiel (also so, dass der gekauft DLC nicht als eigentlicher Mod verwendet werden kann).

Das ist jetzt einfach mal ein wenig Brainstorming ohne Anspruch darauf, ausgereift zu sein. Da gäbe es bestimmt noch viele Details zu klären, wie z.B. ob dann ein solches DLC-Mod überhaupt auf dritt-Mods (frei verfügbare) angewiesen sein darf, etc...


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, es kommt ja tatsächlich bereits vor, dass diverse Publisher/Devs auf die kostenlose Mithilfe der Community spekulieren, um ihre eigenen Schnitzer auszubügeln. Die Konsequenz, die ich persönlich daraus ziehe:
> Ich meide die Produkte solcher "Gammelbuden", es gibt genügend gute Alternativen, die es wert sind, unterstützt zu werden.
> Gebt Schrottproduzenten einfach kein Geld, dann verschwinden die ganz schnell aus dem Markt.


Naja, wenn es bloß so einfach wäre, dass das ganze nur eine Frage von "Schrottprodukten" wäre, wärs ja echt kein Problem, solche einfach zu meiden... aber passiert eben auch genauso bei großen und an sich schon guten Spielen. Beispiel Skyrim: das Spiel ist meiner Meinung nach auch so bereits ziemlich geil... hätte aber mit etwas mehr Arbeitseinsatz in Sachen Post-Release-Pflege seitens Bethesda auch komplett ohne Mods um Welten besser sein können. Dinge wie das Interface, das auf PC ungeschickterweise quasi 1:1 von den Konsolenversionen übernommen wurde (einfach viel bequemer so  ), hätte man auch ohne großen Aufwand zu einer funktionaleren Alternative umpatchen können. Hat Bethesda aber bis heute nicht gemacht... stattdessen ruht man sich eben darauf aus, dass solche Ursachen von Beschwerden ja früher oder später schon von den Moddern aus der Welt geschafft werden. Bei kleineren Studios, denen schlichtweg die Ressourcen fehlen, jeden eventuellen Schnitzer auszubügeln, kann ich ein solches Verhalten ja ohne weiteres hinnehmen. Aber wenn ein Marktriese wie Bethesda daherkommt, der gesamten Spielerschaft den Stinkefinger entgegenstreckt und sagt: "euch gefällt dies und das an unsrem Spiel nicht? Tja, dann kümmert euch halt selbst drum, ihr Maden!", dann regt mich das schon irgendwo auf... und dafür dann eben auch noch kassieren zu wollen, ist eigentlich der Gipfel der Dreistigkeit! Aus Modder-Perspektive? Okay, der hätte theoretisch schon irgend ne Vergütung verdient, schließlich hat er ja was nützliches zustande gebracht. Der Entwickler? Der hat höchstens ne Backpfeife verdient, weil er seinen Job nicht von Anfang an gescheit erledigt hat.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (29. April 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, was dann mit der Moddingcommunity insgesamt passiert, wenn Monetarisierung Einzug hält.




Eben das war eines meiner Hauptargumente meiner anderen Posts. Die Menscheit ist noch nicht entwicklet genug um mit diesen Dingen "Erwachsen" umzugehen. Ich hab das in der Realität schon zu oft gesehen, dass sobald Dinge etwas kosten dürfen eben andere mit auf den Zug aufspringen und das gleiche versuchen bis zur völligen Ausschlachtung. Im Grunde schon eine allträgliche Angelegenheit das man aber auf immer mehr Gebiete ausweiten möchte. 
Hätten jetzt Bezahl Mods Erfolg gehabt, wären viele auf diesen Bezahl-Zug aufgesprungen und hätten es versucht. Dabei hätten die auch keine 1000 Leute gebraucht um Erfolg zu erzielen denn schon bei 1 Verkauf hätte es sich schon fast gelohnt.

Viele kommen immer mit dem Argument das es nicht verwerflich sei das Modder etwas für ihre Arbeit bekommen. Allerdings vergessen viele dabei immer das der Modder das nicht für die Community getan hat sondern erstmal für sich selbst das er dann mit anderen geteilt hat. Hätte derjenige aber weder die Zeit noch das Geld für sich als Hobby das Spiel zu verschönern, warum tut er es dann? Etwa um der Community ein besseres Spiel zu ermöglichen? Das glaubt ihr doch selbst nicht. Es mag so fälle geben aber in erster Linie sind Mods immer erstmal Inhalte von Leuten die ihr vorhandes Talent dazu benutzen IHR Spielerlebenis zu verbessern.  Hier steckt eben noch Herzblut drin.
Gibt es aber Geld dafür, werden viele aber versuchen irgendwas zu erstellen um Geld zu verdienen und haben nicht mehr wirklich das Ziel ein Spiel zu verbessern. Bei einigen wird das nicht so sein aber wie ich nunmal die Menschen kenne suchen sie immer nach Möglichkeiten schnell mal paar Euros zu verdienen und ob die Arbeit es Wert ist, sieht man immer erst nach dem Kauf oder wenn es viele negativ Bewertungen gegeben hat. Der Schaden ist aber schon angerichtet.

Warum gibt es bei sovielen Spielen oft sogroße Mods die nie was kosten und warum beschweren sich all diese Modder nie? Warum kommen jetzt paar wenige Modder aus den Löchern und meinen die müssten für alle sprechen? Aktuell spiele ich drei Spiele mit sehr großen Mods (Homeworld Complex 9.1, Supreme Commander 2 Revamp Mod, Heart of Iron 3 - Black Ice 7 Mod) und nie hat jemand um finanzielle Unterstützung gebeten. Sie alle machen das wenn sie in Ihrer Freizeit Zeit dafür haben und um ihr und unser Lieblingsspiel zu verschönern. Das ist vielen Dank genug.  Wäre das nicht so wären die open genannten Mods nicht seit Jahren in der Entwicklung bzw würden sich ständig weiter verbessern. Geld verdienen war nie das Ziel und wird es nie werden.

Wenn aber Modder mit nem guten Team aber wirklich Geld verdienen wollen, warum sammeln sie nicht vor einem Projekt dann eben etwas Geld ein über Crowdfunding Plattformen oder in Foren wo es eine aktive Moddingszene gibt. Natürlich müssen die dann dort schon ein Konzept präsentieren aber die Chancen wären deutlich höher. 
Bei der derzeitigen Lage sind Modder, wenn sie mal Geld bekommen an keine Regeln gebunden. Sie können ein begonnendes Projekt weiterentwickeln und Support geben oder sie gehen her und schreiben immer schöne Texte wie "Version 1.03 in der Testphase"  etc, damit weiter Leute eine Mod kaufen aber passieren tut dann trotzdem nichts. Diese Fälle wird es oft geben da die Modder tun und lassen können was sie lustig sind (sofern keine Urheberrechte verletzt werden)
Außerdem wenn Mods jahre in der Entwicklung sind (meist weil das Team nur aus 1-2 Leuten besteht) kann mir hinterher nicht erzählen sie müssen ja was dafür nehmen um Rechnungen zu bezahlen. Was ist denn in den Jahren zuvor wo sie nichts bekommen haben, weil daran entwickelt wurde? Da konnten sie Rechnungen bezahlen ja? Mal davon abgesehen das sie sich ja freiwillig für anderen in Unkosten gestürzt haben mit dem Risiko leer auszugehen. 

Dann spielen so Dinge die Xaan ausfürhlicher beschrieben hat auch noch  eine große Rolle (siehe Post über mir)

Ich für meinen Teil bin froh das Mods für Skyrim erstmal nichts mehr Kosten zumal ich so ein Experiment nicht bei nem Spiel eingeführt hätte das es seit 4 Jahren gibt und weit über 40.000 Mods hat (Nexusmods) bei knapp 700 Millionen Downloads. Wenn hätte ich das bei nem neuen Spiel versucht aber auch dann wäre nicht viel glücklicher gewesen


----------



## xaan (29. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Gutes Argument, diese Sorge kann ich verstehen. Ist für mich aber eher ein "worst-case"-Szenario; Schwarze Schafe gab es und wird es immer geben. Ich glaube nicht, dass die gesamte Moddingszene sich dahin wandeln würde.



Schon eine der ersten überhaupt verfügbaren Bezahlmods hatte mit diesem Problem zu kämpfen. Der Entwickler einer Angelmod hatte eine Animation eines anderen Modders verwendet. Skyrim - Erste Bezahl-Mod wegen Urheberrechtsverstoß entfernt 
Und dabei ging es noch nichtmal um eine Gewinnbeteiligung. Der Ersteller der Animation war nur angepisst, dass seine Arbeit ohne Erlaubnis von Anderen kommerziell verwertet wurde.

Du glaubst ernsthaft, die Modcommunity würde nicht in den selben Protektionismus verfallen, wie wir es im Rest der kommerziellen Kreativindustrie sehen? Das halte ich für mehr als nur ein bisschen optimistisch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. April 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, was dann mit der Moddingcommunity insgesamt passiert, wenn Monetarisierung Einzug hält.
> 
> 1. Aktuell ist es relativ unproblematisch, Inhalte eines anderen Modders zu übernehmen und in einer eigenen Mod zu verwursten. Urheber nennen und gut. Die gesamte Community ist auf Teilen und kollaboratives Arbeiten ausgerichtet und kratzt sich in der Regel nicht gegenseitig die Augen aus. Was aber, wenn nun Plötzlich Modder A für seine Bezahlmod Texturen und Animationen von Modder B verwendet hat? Dann geht das Gezanke los um Beteiligung. Um Lizensierungen. Urheberrechtsverletzungen. Der ganze Dreck, den wir schon in der "echten" Spieleindustrie haben. Ich erinnere nur mal an die echt lächerliche Klage von NCsoft gegen die Macher von TERA wegen angeblich geklauten Assets. TERA - NCsoft klagt: Inhalte angeblich aus Lineage 3 geklaut  (man schaue sich mal das Vergleichsbild an... )
> 
> ...



Genau, so ist es. Nehmen wir beispielsweise einen Community-Patch/Mod für ein Fußballspiel wie Pro Evolution Soccer. User AB erstellt dann dort die Trikots der Vereine. CD baut die Originalgesichter der Spieler ins Spiel ein. EF kümmert sich darum, dass die Fangesänge wie in echt sind. GH sorgt für die Originaldaten der französischen Liga, IJ für die der englischen Liga und ein anderer kümmert sich dann um die Deutsche Bundesliga. Und wenn ein anderer noch was dazu machen will, dann macht er es und es wird später als Gesamtpaket veröffentlicht und man nennt in irgendeiner Readme dann, wer was gemacht hat. So funktionert das bei vielen Mods, es ein gemeinschaftliches aufeinander aufbauen.
Wie das dann bei Bezahlmods funktionieren sollte, das frag ich mich auch. Und es kommen dann bei vielen Sachen noch lizenzrechtliche Dinge dazu. So ein Mod wie hier genannt, dürfte als Bezahlinhalt gar nicht veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Triplezer0 (29. April 2015)

Valve hat hier wirklich ordentlich Mist gebaut. Moddern eine Möglichkeit zu geben mit ihrem Hobby etwas Geld zu verdienen ist gar nicht mal so eine schlechte Sache. 

Aber die Art und Weise wie das umgesetzt wurde... ohne jegliche Kontrolle, Modder erhalten nur 25% der Einnahmen etc.

Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass der riesige Shitstorm hauptsächlich dadurch ausgelöst wird weil einfach niemand Geld bezahlen möchte... Das ist so als würde der Staat jahrelang Bier auf der Straße verschenken und urplötzlich muss man in die Kneipe gehen und das kaufen 

Die Wenigsten interessieren sich für die Feinheiten des Ganzen und denken auch mal an die Modder, für die das eine Möglichkeit gewesen wäre ihr Hobby zum Beruf zu machen.

Man überlege mal, ob es denn so unverschämt wäre, wenn beispielsweise der Entwickler der Falskaar Mod 3-5 € für seine monatelange Arbeit verlangen würde.


----------



## chips7 (29. April 2015)

BigKahuna01 schrieb:


> Exakt. Hier geht es gar nicht darum, ob jemand damit seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen kann. Modden ist ein Hobby und das macht man, so lange es eben Spass macht.


Okay, das ist jetzt eine Aussage, die ihr so in den Raum stellt. Eure Meinung. Aber sie als unwiederlegbare Tatsache hinstellen, ist nicht ok. Es steht nirgends, dass modden ein Hobby sein muss und es steht auch nirgends, dass man mit einem Hobby nichts verdienen darf. Faktisch gibt es bei dieser Diskussion kein richtig oder falsch. Diejenigen, die Geld mit ihren Mods verdienen möchten, argumentieren genauso richtig, wie diejenigen, die der Meinung sind, dass dies nicht sein sollte. Es ist eine Grundsatzfrage. Wo fängt ein Mod an und wo hört er auf? Ist ein Mod der 1000 mal umfangreicher ist, als so manches Vollpreisspiel, nicht berechtigt auch etwas Geld abzuwerfen?

Ich bin selber jemand, der die Sache einigermassen neutral betrachten kann. Ich bin weder Modder noch hatte ich viel mit Mods zu tun. Und ich finde es nicht verwerflich, wenn Modder auch gerne einen Teil ihrer Arbeit bezahlt bekommen. Es fördert immerhin eine gewisse Unabhängigkeit von anderen Berufen und erlaubt mehr und länger Zeit darin zu investieren. Klar gibt es auch Schattenseiten, wie Mods, die nicht die Qualität haben, um Geld dafür zu rechtfertigen oder rechtliche Probleme. Aber wir sind uns dran gewöhnt, dass wir ein Produkt angeboten bekommen und dann entscheiden müssen, ob es den Preis wert ist. Überall sonst, haben wir keine Probleme damit. Was es einfach braucht, ist eine Art Shareware oder Demo Funktion. Das würde schon vieles entschärfen.

Am Ende hat das ganze Wirrwarr zumindest einen Vorteil. Es wird darüber diskutiert. Es wird sich Gedanken gemacht ob und wenn ja wie, sowas funktonieren kann. Anstatt sich gegenseitig Vorwürfe zu machen, wäre es sinnvoller, sich der Diskussion zu stellen und Argumente sprechen zu lassen.


----------



## Cicero (29. April 2015)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> pff...Modden ist ein Hobby nicht mehr oder weniger - Punkt. Wenn man Geld dafür will muss man halt ein eigenes Spiel oder so machen - oder hoffen das irgendwer den Donate Button findet.
> Und ja - ich kann darüber etwas sagen - denn ich bin ein Modder! (siehe Nexus - FNV, selber Name wie hier)



Und weil du das so siehst, muss das auch für andere Modder gelten? Was war denn so schlimm an der Option (!), Geld für seine "Arbeit" verlangen zu wollen? 
Selbstverständlich kann man darüber diskutieren, ob die prozentuale Aufteilung zwischen Valve/ Steam und den Moddern gerecht bzw. verhältnismäßig war. Aber lasst doch den Moddern die Entscheidung, ob sie etwas verlangen wollen oder nicht,


----------



## Cicero (29. April 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Wer dafür Geld sehen will, der sollte das vielleicht zu seinem Beruf machen und in der Spieleindustrie tätig werden. Mods sollten imo eine freiwillige Hobbygeschichte bleiben und nicht kommerzialisiert werden.



Und wieso? Wenn der Hersteller damit einverstanden ist? "Weil halt" oder "meiner Meinung nach" sind keine wirklichen Argumente.


----------



## Cicero (29. April 2015)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> Ich hab NIE behauptet das ich für alle Modder spreche (wie auch?). Wenn man Geld dafür will ruft man zum Spenden auf oder sucht sich einen Job in diesem Bereich.



... oder wählt ein Mittelding, weil er seinen Beruf nicht aufgeben will aber trotzdem von einem kleinen Nebenerwerb durch sein Hobby profitiert. Lasst doch den Leuten die Wahl, wie Sie es machen wollen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> ... oder wählt ein Mittelding, weil er seinen Beruf nicht aufgeben will aber trotzdem von einem kleinen Nebenerwerb durch sein Hobby profitiert. Lasst doch den Leuten die Wahl, wie Sie es machen wollen.


Genau diese "Wahl", von der du sprichst, ist doch seit Jahren der Status Quo! Wer Geld für seine Mod sehen will, der integriert halt nen Spenden-Button. Wer das nicht will, der lässt es. Wer für ne Mod bezahlen will, tut genau das. Wer das nicht will, der lässt es. Bei dem von Valve ausgeklügelten (    ) System hätte es eine solche Wahl sehr bald nicht mehr gegeben. Du willst Mod A spielen? Dann bezahle!! Du willst Mod B über Steam anbieten? Dann kassiere!! Denn wir wollen gefälligst auch unseren Schnitt! Von der prozentualen Aufteilung der resultierenden Einnahmen fang ich jetzt nicht schon wieder an, darüber hab ich mich schon zur Genüge ausgekotzt.


----------



## xaan (29. April 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Und wieso? Wenn der Hersteller damit einverstanden ist? "Weil halt" oder "meiner Meinung nach" sind keine wirklichen Argumente.



Deshalb
Wenn du nach Argumenten fragst wäre es schön, wenn du wenigstens kurz guckst, ob die nicht vielleicht schon genannt wurden.


----------



## Cicero (29. April 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Aus einer Kultur des Teilens wird eine in der jeder "seine" Inhalte hütet wie seinen Augapfel. Denn es könnte ja sein, dass ihnen sonst Gewinn entgeht. Wollen wir DAS denn wirklich in der Modcommunity haben?



Das ist ein gutes Argument. Allerdings sehe ich diesen Punkt wesentlich entspannter. Klar, es würde einen Teil geben, der das semiprofessionell machen würde. Aber es würde auch einen großen Teil geben, der diesen "Teilen"-Gedanken weiterleben und vielleicht sogar aufgrund des jetzt verworfenen Modells intensivieren würde  (so viele Konjunktive...). Die Community ist hier viel zu lebendig, gerade auch weil es ein Hobby- oder eine Freizeitbeschäftigung für viele ist. Es gibt keine Notwendigkeit und keinen Zwang etwas zu entwickeln, weil man sich damit seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen muss. Mal mit einem vielleicht etwas schrägen Vergleich gesprochen: In der Modelbauszene gibt es einen Haufen Zubehörartikel, Modifikationen für Bausätze, etc. Daneben gibt es Privatpersonen, die anderen gegen ein kleines Bierchen oder einem Abendessen helfen, Dinge zu entwickeln oder zu "basteln". Trotzdem ist diese Szene sehr aktiv. Im Prinzip nichts anderes.


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Und wieso? Wenn der Hersteller damit einverstanden ist? "Weil halt" oder "meiner Meinung nach" sind keine wirklichen Argumente.


Darauf geht er ja später noch näher ein.



Cicero schrieb:


> Lasst doch den Leuten die Wahl, wie Sie es machen wollen.


Tun wir doch. ^^
Am Ende entscheiden ja immer noch die Macher selbst.


Btw: Du kannst auch mehrere Zitate in einen Post packen. Das geht über den kleinen Button rechts unten, neben "Zitieren".


----------



## Cicero (29. April 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Deshalb
> Wenn du nach Argumenten fragst wäre es schön, wenn du wenigstens kurz guckst, ob die nicht vielleicht schon genannt wurden.



 Hab´ dich ja weiter unten nochmals zitiert, weil du gute Argumente gebracht hast. In einer Forumsdiskussion arbeitet man sich ja schließlich von vorne nach hinten. Hast ja meinen neusten Beitrag zu einen Argumenten auch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Cicero (29. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Btw: Du kannst auch mehrere Zitate in einen Post packen. Das geht über den kleinen Button rechts unten, neben "Zitieren".



Jup, danke für den Hinweis.  Seit 2003 registriert und diese Funktion wirklich noch nicht gekannt. Asche auf mein Haupt....


----------



## xaan (29. April 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Das ist ein gutes Argument. Allerdings sehe ich diesen Punkt wesentlich entspannter. Klar, es würde einen Teil geben, der das semiprofessionell machen würde. Aber es würde auch einen großen Teil geben, der diesen "Teilen"-Gedanken weiterleben und vielleicht sogar aufgrund des jetzt verworfenen Modells intensivieren würde  (so viele Konjunktive...). Die Community ist hier viel zu lebendig, gerade auch weil es ein Hobby- oder eine Freizeitbeschäftigung für viele ist. Es gibt keine Notwendigkeit und keinen Zwang etwas zu entwickeln, weil man sich damit seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen muss. Mal mit einem vielleicht etwas schrägen Vergleich gesprochen: In der Modelbauszene gibt es einen Haufen Zubehörartikel, Modifikationen für Bausätze, etc. Daneben gibt es Privatpersonen, die anderen gegen ein kleines Bierchen oder einem Abendessen helfen, Dinge zu entwickeln oder zu "basteln". Trotzdem ist diese Szene sehr aktiv. Im Prinzip nichts anderes.



Vergleiche mit Dingen aus der physischen Welt sind immer etwas hinkend, weil sich materielle Güter nicht kopieren und in einem anderen Kontext wiederverwenden lassen.
Meine größte Sorge ist, dass die Kultur des Teilens gespalten wird in einen Teil der es weiterhin für OK hält und einen, der "seine" Inhalte hütet wie ein Drache seinen Schatz. Schon alleine die Möglichkeit mit der Verwendung eines fremden Inhalts eine Klage oder sonstwelche Probleme zu riskieren kann einen chilling effect zur Folge haben und man macht es dann eben lieber nicht. Nur um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Weiter oben gibt Shadow_Man auch noch ein gutes Beispiel. Ich halte das für einen herben Verlust, den der potentielle Gewinn nicht wirklich ausgleicht. Wir verlieren die Unbeschwertheit der Modkultur und bekommen....etwas bessere Mods. Kein guter Tausch in meinen Augen.

Ich sehe nicht wo das Problem ist, sich einfach auf ganz normalem Wege professionell in die Spielebranche zu begeben, wenn man unbedingt mit dieser Art von Arbeit Geld verdienen will. Wenn derjenige gut ist in dem was er tut, dann gewinnt die Spielergemeinde ja in jedem Fall.


----------



## Atuan (29. April 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> Wenn er geld braucht soll er arbeiten gehen^^


Wenn ich den Spruch immer höre, wirds mir übel... Was denkst du, was die Jungs und Mädels von SureAI machen, um Projekte wie Nehrim oder Enderal auf die Beine zu stellen? Jahrelang mehrere Stunden täglich in der Nase bohren?   

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fand die Bezahl-Mods auf Steam jetzt auch nicht gerade sinnvoll. Kann nicht angehen, dass ein Modding-intensives Spiel wie Skyrim plötzlich auf kostenpflichtige Mods umsteigt (und der Großteil der Mods wäre mit der Zeit umgestellt worden). Und eine Pferderüstung ist als kostenpflichtige Mod für Skyrim genauso Abzocke, wie als kostenpflichtiger DLC für Oblivion. Aber grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit zu verteufeln, dass Modder mit ihren Mods auch Geld verdienen können, ist halt auch falsch. Man muss unterscheiden. Dafür ist der normale Shop besser geeignet, als der Workshop. Aber dazu gleich mehr.

Wirf mal einen Blick auf Nehrim und Enderal. Was du da siehst, ist in jahrelanger Arbeit in der Freizeit einiger Modder entstanden. Stell dir mal vor, die könnten damit Geld verdienen. Stell dir vor, die könnten sich ausschließlich auf ihre Mods konzetrieren, anstatt "nebenbei" noch arbeiten gehen zu müssen, da Modding für dich ja keine bezahlenswerte Arbeit ist... Was könnte dabei herauskommen, wenn die schneller arbei... oh, pardon, wenn die schneller "modden" könnten und es sich leisten könnten in bessere Software zu investieren? Hätten wir dann schon zwei Enderals? Ja, natürlich, die würden dann was kosten... Böse. Sollen sie gefälligst umsonst machen!

Nein, ernsthaft, ich bin dafür, dass Steam ein System einrichtet, bei dem Modder ihre Werke einreichen können, damit sie von Steam und dem Entwickler geprüft werden (Kompatibilität mit anderen Paid Mods, Qualität, Urheberrechtsfragen, etc). Stimmen Qualität und Umfang, Kann man dem Modder ein individuelles Angebot und einen Preisvorschlag machen. Dafür erscheint die Mod aber auch nicht als Workshop-Mod, sondern als Erweiterung (DLC) im regulären Store. Support-Anfragen sollten dabei an den Entwickler des Spiels gehen, denn 1. kennt er sich damit mehr aus als ein Modder und 2. kann der auch etwas für sein Geld tun.

In meinen Augen das bessere System. Pferderüstungen, Waffen und Zaubersprüche bleiben weiterhin kostenfrei, während echte und Qualitativ hochwertige Arbeit einen verdienten Platz an der Sonne (Steam Frontseite) bekommt und nicht zwischen Abfall im Workshop untergeht.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. April 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Genau diese "Wahl", von der du sprichst, ist doch seit Jahren der Status Quo! Wer Geld für seine Mod sehen will, der integriert halt nen Spenden-Button. Wer das nicht will, der lässt es. Wer für ne Mod bezahlen will, tut genau das. Wer das nicht will, der lässt es. Bei dem von Valve ausgeklügelten (    ) System hätte es eine solche Wahl sehr bald nicht mehr gegeben. Du willst Mod A spielen? Dann bezahle!! Du willst Mod B über Steam anbieten? Dann kassiere!! Denn wir wollen gefälligst auch unseren Schnitt! Von der prozentualen Aufteilung der resultierenden Einnahmen fang ich jetzt nicht schon wieder an, darüber hab ich mich schon zur Genüge ausgekotzt.



Na dann liefere doch mal handfeste Beweise dass diese obligatorische Spenden überhaupt der Rede wert sind...Was man hier vom Modder liest hat einfach keine Sau gespendet.. weil.. naja.. Mods sind kostenlos.
Hier werden Spenden für das Allheilmittel gehalten und zu etwas gepusht was sie nicht sind.

Vor allem die geizigen Gamer sind warscheinlich die letzten die auch nur 1€ für ne Mods spenden. Vielen sind ja heutzutage bereits die Sales zu gering weil die Spiele nur noch unter 10€ wert sein sollen.
Spenden taugen nix und Geld damit verdienen, damit AAA Mods zu bewältigen sind, gleich 2 mal nicht.

In diesem Artikel hast du doch deine Bestägigung dass Spenden nix bringen. Warum wirfst du immer noch mit diesem Argument um dich herum?
Auch *@RedDragon20* sollte sich diese Zahlen auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

Eure Spenden taugen nahezu gar nix und das ist die Realität. Wenn Modder irgendeinen finanziellen Nutzen haben wollen dann führt kein Weg an Paid Mods vorbei.


----------



## spaceflyer (29. April 2015)

Ich möchte es mal so sagen, da immer wieder gesagt wurde, dass es ein hobby ist.

wenn ich in meiner freizeit ein programm programmiere, was von mir alleine erstellt wurde und nicht mit einem anderen produkt zu tun hat. dann habe ich es in meiner freizeit (hobby) entwickelt. darf ich dann dafür auch kein geld verlangen? ich glaube doch. denn es ist unabhängig, ob man es in der freizeit programmiert hat. wichtig ist nur, wie der ersteller zur community steht und wie die community auf die ersteller reagiert und dies war in den letzten tagen ja offt so, dass die community eher sehr stürmich dagegen argumentiert hat. diejenigen, die zahlen und auch bereit sind zu zahlen haben sich in die diskusionen wenig mit eingemischt. warum wird denjenigen gedanklich geld zugesprochen die eine neue applikation schreiben. aber nicht denjenigen, die eine mod schreiben. dies ist für mich unverständlich.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

@doomkeeper: Zunächst mal willkommen zurück in der Diskussion, endlich mal jemand, der weiß, wovon er spricht  ! So, jetzt aber wieder ernsthaft: als erstes hab ich natürlich an keiner Stelle irgendwie die Menge an tatsächlich eingenommenen Spenden herangezogen, oder gar bewertet, ob diese denn "der Rede wert sind". Wenn es denn tatsächlich so ein winziger Teil ist wie im Artikel beschrieben, woran könnte das wohl liegen? GENAU, die wenigsten Leute sind bereit dazu, Geld für Mods zu zahlen, also tun es auch die wenigsten. Aber inwiefern sollte sich das irgendwie bessern, wenn die Leute jetzt auf Teufel komm raus dazu "gezwungen" werden, dafür zu zahlen?! Also meine magische Kristallkugel sagt mir, dass das vermutlich zu nix anderem führen wird, als dass der allergrößte Teil der Mods in Zukunft vermutlich ignoriert werden wird... mein Vertrauen in die Menschheit liegt zwar auf einem ziemlichen Minimal-Niveau, aber ich hege doch die Hoffnung, dass der größte Teil der Spieler/Kunden nicht bereitwillig vom einen auf den nächsten Tag in die Tasche greifen wird, bloß weil Valve sagt: so, gestern war das hier zwar noch gratis, aber ab jetzt bitte zahlen, unsere Yachten zahlen sich schließlich nicht von selbst!


----------



## Rookster (29. April 2015)

Ich habe bisher viele "Diskussionen" auf verschiedenen Webseiten zu dem Thema verfolgt und bis jetzt hat wirklich noch keiner der Pro-Pay-Fraktion ein stichhaltiges Argument vorbringen können. Stichhaltig im Sinne von ein-vernünftiger-Mensch-der-nicht-an-primitivste-und-von-der-Realität-bereits-tausendfach-widerlegte-Kapitalismus-Propaganda-aus-den-60ern-glaubt-könnte-es-akzeptieren.

- "Modder sollten die Möglichkeit haben, für ihre Arbeit bezahlt zu werden" - Falsch da Logikfehler - Modden macht Arbeit, ist aber keine Arbeit. Keiner hat die Modder beauftragt. Keiner hat die Modder gezwungen, Ihre Freizeit ins Modden zu investieren und dann den Mod auch noch zu veröffentlichen. Wer glaubt seine Mod wäre Arbeit und der verdient finanziellen Ausgleich dafür hat das Prinzip nicht verstanden und sollte sich gefälligst einen tatsächlichen Job in der Branche suchen. Das ist nicht die Aufgabe der Spieler.
Unfug wie diese angeblichen Argumente der Pro-Pay-Fraktion zu kommentieren mache ich auch als Hobby, zu meiner eigenen Freude und der Freude der Community. Und ich mache das besser als so mancher anderer.
Jetzt bezahlt mich gefälligst dafür!!!!Shift1!!!
Merkt ihr was?
- "Spieler wollen einfach nur alles gratis und nie für nichts bezahlen" - Klar bezahlen Spieler, immerhin kaufen Sie Games, unterstützen Kickstarter und Early-Access-Gedöns. Aber wieso genau sollen wir jetzt *auf einmal* für etwas bezahlen, dass der Allgemeinheit (!) kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, zum Nutzen der Allgemeinheit (inklusive der Modder, da sie als Hobbyisten selber Spieler sind und daher auch von den kostenlosen Mods anderer profitieren)? So mancher aus der Pro-Pay-Fraktion (unter anderem die Redaktion von PC Gamer [nicht PC Games!]) behauptet doch glatt, PC Spieler wären "entitled", weil sie nicht für etwas zahlen wollen was bisher wunderbar und zur Zufriedenheit der größten Mehrheit kostenlos funktioniert hat - das ist eine unverschämte Beleidigung und Verdrehung der Tatsachen. Tatsächlich ist es der Modder, der nun Geld für seine "Arbeit" (siehe erster Punkt) verlangt, die er ungefragt er- und der Community zur Verfügung ge-stellt hat, der "entitlement" zeigt.
Wer auf einer öffentlichen Grünfläche freiwillig den Rasen mäht hat schlichtweg keinen Anspruch darauf, dass ihn irgendjemand dafür bezahlt, am allerwenigsten die Picknicker, die sich darauf niederlassen.
Ich kann verstehen, wenn Modder sauer sind, weil irgendwelche YouTuber mit ihrem Channels teilweise 6 oder 7stellig im Jahr verdienen, Modder aber nichts davon abbekommen obwohl ihre Arbeit von den Moddern genutzt werden.
Dann verklagt aber bitte diese YouTube Heinis oder untersagt Ihnen die Verwendung eurer Mods, anstatt den Spielern noch eine weitere Kostenquelle auf's Auge zu drücken. Ein Unrecht wird durch ein weiteres Unrecht nicht besser.
- "Mann, kostenlose Mods sind so letztes Jahrzehnt, alles kostet was, ist nur logisch das Mods auch was kosten, seid nicht so altmodisch!" - Ja, wirklich, manche Leute denken das wäre ein Argument für Bezahl-Mods. Dazu muss ein halbwegs intelligenter Mensch aber nichts mehr sagen, das demontiert sich von selbst.
- "Bezahl-Mods sorgen für mehr Varietät und Qualität!" - Ja, genau. Sieht man ja überall, wie die Kommerzialisierung von community content für bessere Ware sorgt. Richtig. Überall. Da fallen jedem Spieler sofort hunderte von Positivbeispielen ein, aber keine Negativbeispiele (App-Store für Android? Nie gehört. TF2 Hüte und CS Skins? Nie gehört. Skyrim-Bezahlmod-Compilation zu 85% Schrott? Mir entgangen). Und über zwangsläufige Ansprüche aus der Konsument-Händler-Beziehung muss man sich keine Sorgen machen, Garantie, Qualitätssicherung, Support, Copyright usw. "wird der Markt schon richten". Weil der Markt natürlich immer alles richtet und auch immer zum Besten für alle Beteiligten, aber auf jeden Fall zum Besten der Konsumenten.

Ich kann mir die ganze Pro-Pay-Fraktion nur so erklären, dass da einige Leute hoffen, sie könnten damit genau so einfach viel Geld mit ihrem Hobby verdienen wie die wenigen YouTube "Stars" mit ihren albernen Let's Plays und Video Blogs oder die ganz seltenen Ausnahmen in der Modding-Szene wie Garry "Mr. Entitlement" Newman  von Garry's Mod.  
Das diese Hoffnung so naiv ist wie der Glaube an den Sechser im Lotto oder die Entdeckung als Star für Hollywood (heutzutage: DSDS) scheint solchen Leuten einfach nicht einzuleuchten.
Und lässt völlig außen vor, dass es bei diesem Vorstoß von Bethsoft und Valve niemals um die Modder ging. Es ging niemals darum, ob Modder jetzt wirklich für ihr "Arbeit" "entlohnt" werden sollen dürfen und ob die community die "Arbeit" der Modder 'nicht zu würdigen weiß'- es ging immer nur darum, für Bethsoft und Valve einen neuen Markt anzuzapfen und an jeder Mikrotransaktion Geld zu verdienen.
Es ging nie um die Modder oder die community, es ging und geht nur um pure, zynische kapitalistische Ausbeutung vom "Potential", um bereits gezahlt habende Kunden (uns Spieler) noch weiter zu melken.
Jeder der etwas anderes glaubt, glaubt auch an den Coca-Cola-Weihnachtsmann und das Politiker ausschließlich nur für das Volk arbeiten, völlig aufrichtig und uneigennützig.


Nachtrag:

"Sachen wie Nehrim sind so groß, natürlich sollen die dafür entlohnt werden" - Sollten können, sicher. Keiner hindert die Modder daran, sich mit dem Rechteinhaber des Spiels auf einen vertretbaren Deal für eine Bezahl-Veröffentlichung zu einigen. Für derartige total conversions oder andere Mammut-Projekte würden viele Spieler Geld bezahlen und - je nach Preis/Leistung - es diesen Moddern auch nicht übelnehmen wenn diese jahrelang erstellten Projekte mit einem kleinen Obulus für die Nutzer versehen werden.
Allerdings sind solche Projekte stets die Ausnahme und unter den 40.000 Mods auf Skyrim Nexus sind nichtmal 1% so groß und aufwändig. Abgesehen davon gibt es bereits Beispiele von anderen Games, wo Mammut-Mods und total conversions erfolgreich monetarisiert wurden (S.T.A.L.K.E.R., Half-Life). Also bitte keine Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen und nicht die allgemeine Ebene mit der speziellen Ebene in Bezug auf TES vermischen.
Und dass so riesige Projekte wie Nehrim nur unter aktiver Mithilfe dutzender community-Mitglieder möglich sind und daher auch entsprechend aufwendige rechtliche Geldverteilungsfragen im Falle einer Kommerzialisierung entstehen muss hier daher auch nicht erörtert werden.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. April 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> @doomkeeper: Zunächst mal willkommen zurück in der Diskussion, endlich mal jemand, der weiß, wovon er spricht  ! So, jetzt aber wieder ernsthaft: als erstes hab ich natürlich an keiner Stelle irgendwie die Menge an tatsächlich eingenommenen Spenden herangezogen, oder gar bewertet, ob diese denn "der Rede wert sind". Wenn es denn tatsächlich so ein winziger Teil ist wie im Artikel beschrieben, woran könnte das wohl liegen? GENAU, die wenigsten Leute sind bereit dazu, Geld für Mods *(freiwillig)* zu zahlen.



Hier habe ich genau diese Stelle modifiziert damit du den Sinn einer Spende verstehst. Eine Spende ist immer noch ein freiwilliger Akt den wohl kaum jemand unterstützt hat.
Warum? Weil Mods i.d.R. einfach nie Geld gekostet haben und laut Meinung vieler Leute auch kein Geld kosten dürfen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer).

Wenn eine AAA Mod sagen wir mal 5 € kostet hat sie am Ende zwar viel weniger Downloads als wäre sie kostenlos = unterm Strich wurde aber mit dieser Arbeit Geld verdient.
Was bringt es dir 100% mehr Downloads zu haben wenn mehr als 90% nix spenden? Gar nix.

Wenn aber von den wenigern Downloads jeder bisschen Kleingeld dalässt kommt ein schönes Sümmchen zusammen (bzw. überhaupt ein Sümmchen welches der Rede wert wäre)

Es wird nicht gespendet weil die alternative nix kostet und die Alternative bedeutet = nix spenden und trotzdem die gleiche Mod nutzen.
Dass sich hier fast alle für die "alternative" entscheiden ist vollkommen vorhersehbar.


----------



## battschack (29. April 2015)

Ich hab lieber eine große auswahl dafür kleinere mods wie große mods wo etwas kostet und es einem am ende garnicht gefällt...

Würde es geld kosten würde ich einfach keine mehr laden.

Am ende würde es sowieso so enden das die großen firmen 5x abkassieren und die kleinen gucken zu^^

Acti war sicherlich schon am sabbern... Cod 99 mit 2Maps verkaufen und rest mods überlassen. Man kassiert ja immerhin ordentlich mit fürs garnix tun...


----------



## BiJay (29. April 2015)

Na klar haben wenige gespendet, weil es keinen Vermerk dazu gibt auf Steam. Die meisten Spieler, die die Mod runterladen, wissen doch nicht einmal, dass man spenden kann und wo überhaupt. Und wie schon erwähnt wurde, hat der besagte Modder nur kleine Mods gemacht, wo generell wenige bereit wären dafur zu zahlen, egal ob durch Zwang oder freiwillig.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. April 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Na klar haben wenige gespendet, weil es keinen Vermerk dazu gibt auf Steam. Die meisten Spieler, die die Mod runterladen, wissen doch nicht einmal, dass man spenden kann und wo überhaupt. Und wie schon erwähnt wurde, hat der besagte Modder nur kleine Mods gemacht, wo generell wenige bereit wären dafur zu zahlen, egal ob durch Zwang oder freiwillig.



Aufdringliche gesetzte Spendenlinks sind also die Lösung? Dann kann man den Namen "Mod" gleich bleiben lassen wenn wir schon so weit sind.

Fakt ist: Die Modder wollen heutzutage Geld damit verdienen. Ergo: Muss ein Markt dafür errichtet werden.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

Wow, du kommst echt über diesen Punkt mit den Spenden nicht hinweg, was? Dass sich dabei fast alle für die "Alternative" (nix spenden) entscheiden, ist nicht bloß "vollkommen vorhersehbar", es ist auch vollkommen (pass auf, jetzt kommt dein Lieblingswort logisch! Und wenn du nicht der wiedergeborene Jesus Christus bist (was mich ein kleines bisschen wundern würde, offen gesagt), würdest du es, wenn du ehrlich bist, haargenau so machen. Wenn dir der eine Typ was schenken will und der andere Typ für den selben Gegenstand 5 Euro verlangt, musst du schon seeehr nett sein, um das Teil von dem zweiten Typen zu nehmen.
Aber naja, immerhin machen wir hier ja zumindest kleine Fortschritte, du behauptest ja gar nicht mehr steif und fest, dass solche Spenden für Mods illegal sind Oo... ich bin ja sooo stolz auf dich!


----------



## MP0 (29. April 2015)

Rookster schrieb:


> Keiner hat die Modder beauftragt. Keiner hat die Modder gezwungen, Ihre Freizeit ins Modden zu investieren und dann den Mod auch noch zu veröffentlichen.



Es hat auch niemand Spieleentwickler gezwungen Spiele zu programmieren oder Buchautoren dazu gezwungen Bücher zu schreiben und diese zu veröffentlichen. Und Filmemacher werden ja auch nicht dazu gezwungen Filme zu drehen.

Möchte ich gerne alles kostenlos haben!


----------



## Neawoulf (29. April 2015)

Ich find's gut, dass das erstmal auf Eis gelegt wurde. Ich bin nicht generell gegen das Bezahlen von hochwertigem Content, aber die Qualität muss stimmen und die Form, wie das hier stattgefunden hat, hätte auf lange Sicht wohl zu hunderten/tausenden Micropayment-ähnlichen Minimods geführt. Von mir aus sollen größere Mods-Teams in Zusammenarbeit mit den Spieleherstellern Total Conversons oder große Addon-ähnliche Mods im Stil von Nehrim/Enderal entwickeln, den Kram als offiziellen DLC verkaufen und sich den Gewinn teilen. Wenn die Qualität stimmt, wäre ich da definitiv bereit für zu bezahlen, aber nicht für tausend kleine Mods, die sich unter Umständen nicht einmal miteinander vertragen/wo keine großartige Qualitätskontrolle stattfindet.


----------



## BiJay (29. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aufdringliche gesetzte Spendenlinks sind also die Lösung? Dann kann man den Namen "Mod" gleich bleiben lassen wenn wir schon so weit sind.
> 
> Fakt ist: Die Modder wollen heutzutage Geld damit verdienen. Ergo: Muss ein Markt dafür errichtet werden.


Warum aufdringlich? Ein Hinweis wäre schonmal ein Anfang.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. April 2015)

Nun ist es aus. Valve hat die Pay Wall abgeschafft und Ende. Wenn jetzt noch weitere Modder aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen und sich beschweren, dann sind das lediglich die, die in Valves Versuch einfach nur das große Geld gesehen haben. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.  

Ich spende übrigens gleich mal an SureAI für Enderal.


----------



## Wynn (29. April 2015)

MP0 schrieb:


> Es hat auch niemand Spieleentwickler gezwungen Spiele zu programmieren oder Buchautoren dazu gezwungen Bücher zu schreiben und diese zu veröffentlichen. Und Filmemacher werden ja auch nicht dazu gezwungen Filme zu drehen.
> 
> Möchte ich gerne alles kostenlos haben!







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8ju_10NkGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

MP0 schrieb:


> Es hat auch niemand Spieleentwickler gezwungen Spiele zu programmieren oder Buchautoren dazu gezwungen Bücher zu schreiben und diese zu veröffentlichen. Und Filmemacher werden ja auch nicht dazu gezwungen Filme zu drehen.
> 
> Möchte ich gerne alles kostenlos haben!


Speileentwickler werden vom Publisher zur Entwicklung gedrängt, den Autoren machen ihre Verlage Druck, Filmemacher gehen den Bach runter, wenn sie nicht gelegentlich was an die Filmstudios weitergeben. Alles seit Jahren kein Hey-Habt-Spaß-Spielplatz! Sondern vielmehr ein Millionengeschäft! Modder sind da bisher immer außen vor geblieben (genau wie mein Vater, der zwar an jedem verdammten Feiertag mit der Kamera durch die Gegend läuft, aber noch nie von Hollywood kontaktiert wurde)... und die Großen im Spiele-Business dachten sich: holen wir die mit ins Boot, da lässt sich sicher ordentlich was mit verdienen.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. April 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Wow, du kommst echt über diesen Punkt mit den Spenden nicht hinweg, was? Dass sich dabei fast alle für die "Alternative" (nix spenden) entscheiden, ist nicht bloß "vollkommen vorhersehbar", es ist auch vollkommen (pass auf, jetzt kommt dein Lieblingswort logisch! Und wenn du nicht der wiedergeborene Jesus Christus bist (was mich ein kleines bisschen wundern würde, offen gesagt), würdest du es, wenn du ehrlich bist, haargenau so machen. Wenn dir der eine Typ was schenken will und der andere Typ für den selben Gegenstand 5 Euro verlangt, musst du schon seeehr nett sein, um das Teil von dem zweiten Typen zu nehmen.
> Aber naja, immerhin machen wir hier ja zumindest kleine Fortschritte, du behauptest ja gar nicht mehr steif und fest, dass solche Spenden für Mods illegal sind Oo... ich bin ja sooo stolz auf dich!



Was willst du denn mit diesem Beitrag sagen. Dass du deine eigene Argumentation selber entkräftigst oder wie? 
Hier geht es nicht um mich und ich habe schon in einem anderem Kommenterbereich bereits gesagt dass ich noch keinem Modder gespendet habe und kein Geheimnis daraus mache.
Ich hatte ab und zu das Gefühl etwas "spenden" zu wollen aber hab nie etwas gemacht weil mir die Platform dafür fehlt.

Donate Buttons / Links traue ich nicht zu 100%.

Hat hier aber nix damit zu tun. Hier wird nur eure / deine Argumentation entkräftigt dass Spenden vollkommen ausreichen sollen obwohl man praktisch gar nix damit "verdient"
Teilweise werden sogar Behauptungen aufgestellt dass AAA Mods nur mit Hilfe der Spenden realisierbar sind und das ist (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) absoluter Quatsch.

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir weniger unnötiges Kram in deine Beiträge reinzuschreiben (vor allem persönliche Anspielungen) dann lesen sich deine Beiträge vll zur Abwechslung
mal sachlicher und konstruktiver. Wenn du unbedingt streiten möchtest dann solltest du dich lieber abmelden wenn du mit der Meinung anderer Leute nicht gut umgehen kannst und die ganze Zeit ans Bein pinkelst


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (29. April 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Und weil du das so siehst, muss das auch für andere Modder gelten? Was war denn so schlimm an der Option (!), Geld für seine "Arbeit" verlangen zu wollen?
> Selbstverständlich kann man darüber diskutieren, ob die prozentuale Aufteilung zwischen Valve/ Steam und den Moddern gerecht bzw. verhältnismäßig war. Aber lasst doch den Moddern die Entscheidung, ob sie etwas verlangen wollen oder nicht,



Das Grundproblem ist nicht das man dem Modder nicht das Geld gönnt sondern das mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit viele versuchen werden alles mögliche zu Geld zu machen. Bevor wieder diese ganzen Leute kommen mit "du brauchst es ja nicht zu kaufen" oder "den Schrott kauft man nicht". Man weiß ja vorher nicht ob etwas Schrott ist bevor man etwas testet. Da manche Mods tiefer verwurzelt sind, hat man das auch nicht immer nach 24 Stunden erreicht (Rückgaberecht) und man hat wohlmöglich Geld für unnützes ausgegeben. Auch haben die Modder keine nennenswerte Pflichten wie z.b dafür zu sorgen das die Mod bei dir läuft oder es Updates gibt.  Dann das Riesenproblem das wenn Mods Designschwächen aus dem Spiel korrigieren, die Hersteller dann noch weniger Wert auf Qualität liefern, denn der Modder macht das ja schon und dann kassieren wir neben dem Vollpreisspiel nochmal an den Mods ab. 
Ja ich weiß, angeblich wird sich der Markt regulieren und kaum jemand wird Mods gegen Geld anbieten die nur 10 Minuten Arbeit gekostet haben und was auch immer ihr immer argumentiert. Tatsache ist das bei fast allem die Leute versuchen Geld zu machen und das eigentliche Ziel ein Spiel zu verbessern in vergessenheit gerät. Wer meint das sowas nicht passieren wird, lebt in einer anderen Welt. 
Die Zusammenarbeit zwischen den Moddern wird dadurch auch nicht gerade gefördert wenn Modder A  z.b eine Figur erstellt und Modder B dann noch dieser eine Animation verpasst. Modder A will Geld von Modder B und Modder B der Modder A bezahlen musste verlangt dann für seine Figur mit Animation nochmal mehr Geld um seine unkosten Auszugleichen und dann rentieren sich für den Gamer die Mods nicht mehr.  Das bedeutet aber nicht das dann die Modder dann aufgeben Geld zu verlangen denn wenn es nur ne handvoll Leute macht, haben sie noch immer mehr Geld verdient als zuvor.  Skyrim mit 200 Mods zu verschönern gehört der Vergangenheit dann an und die Idee mit anderen gemeinsame Inhalte zu schaffen / zu erleben verfliegt da die Nutzung stark zurückgehen wird.

Und ich frage nochmal wie in meinem letzten Beitrag. Warum gibt es soviele große Mods wenn sie die Modder doch alle Geld dafür haben wollen bzw nur dann etwas größeres auf die Beine stellen wollen wenn sie dafür entlohnt werden? Großprojekte gibt seit vielen Jahren und ich rede nicht von denen die nie vollendet wurden. An größeren Mods arbeiten außerdem immer ettliche Leute mit, da wird die Gewinnaufteilung sowieso sehr schwierig und da müssten Mods dann schon deutlich mehr kosten als nur 5-10€ oder glaubt ihr das in so einem Modteam dann nicht zu Zankereien kommen wird mehr Anteil an dem ganzen hatte? Kommt Geld ins Spiel sieht vieles anderes aus und das in nahezu allen Bereichen.

Doom meint der Gamer sei geizig. Das ist er nicht. In den Jahren wurden die Gamer mehr und mehr zur Kasse gebeten denn früher war es noch üblich fertige Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen und später dann noch mit hochwertigen Addons neues Material zu liefern. Heutzutage muss der Gamer oft unfertige Produkte kaufen, dann auf ettliche Patches warten und bekommt für viel Geld kleine DLC Häppchen dann weitere Spielinhalte die es früher direkt gegeben hatte. Oft haben DLC's kaum 4-5 Stunden Inhalt und die Beschreibung des Inhalts wird so geschönt das der Gamer ständig verarscht wird und weg sind 5-10€ und mehr. Kostenpflichtige Addons gibt es für viele Spiele dann auch noch also das der Game geizig ist kann nicht die Rede sein. 
Das der Gamer heutzutage wartet bis ein Spiel alle DLC's  rausgebracht hat und dann erst zuschlägt hat nicht was mit Geiz zu tun sondern das er gerne alles aufeinmal hat (oft zu einem günstigeren Preis) und er ein Spiel in vollen Umfang genießen kann. Schließlich schaut man sich bei einem Film auch lieber alles an als nur den Vorspann, 3 Monate später dann den Mittelteil und weitere 2 Monate später dann den Schluss.
Wie wir außerdem immer wieder feststellen mussten zahlt der Gamer dann doch für vieles was er ursprünglich nicht kaufen wollte. Z.b bei Evole für Packs, Monster, Järger etc und warum und Spiele werden dadurch erfolgreicher und somit endet der DLC Wahn leider nie. Bei geizigen Gamern hätten wir dieses Problem ja nichtmehr :p


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

Ach was, nicht böse werden, wir haben hier doch eine Menge Spaß  !
Nur mal so aus Interesse: wie genau hab ich damit jetzt meine Argumentation entkräftigt? Was in dem Post, den du gerade zitiert hast, widerspricht meinen bisherigen Äußerungen? Bitte, erleuchte mich!


----------



## Quiver (29. April 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Speileentwickler werden vom Publisher zur Entwicklung gedrängt, den Autoren machen ihre Verlage Druck, Filmemacher gehen den Bach runter, wenn sie nicht gelegentlich was an die Filmstudios weitergeben. Alles seit Jahren kein Hey-Habt-Spaß-Spielplatz! Sondern vielmehr ein Millionengeschäft! Modder sind da bisher immer außen vor geblieben (genau wie mein Vater, der zwar an jedem verdammten Feiertag mit der Kamera durch die Gegend läuft, aber noch nie von Hollywood kontaktiert wurde)... und die Großen im Spiele-Business dachten sich: holen wir die mit ins Boot, da lässt sich sicher ordentlich was mit verdienen.




Wird doch keiner gezwungen für Verlage oder Publisher zu arbeiten.

Es gibt heute viele Indie-Entwickler und Autoren, die im Eigenvertrieb arbeiten.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. April 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Warum aufdringlich? Ein Hinweis wäre schonmal ein Anfang.



Na dann warte ich auf konkrete Vorschläge welche Art von Hinweisen 
Ich persönlich möchte keine Mod-Pages mit solchen zugepflasterten Hinweisen sehen da bin ich ganz ehrlich.

Wenn die Leute Geld damit verdienen wollen dann muss es auf einer professioneller Ebene passieren. Spenden sind für mich unseriös in diesem Zusammenhang.


----------



## fastshadow (29. April 2015)

Es wird doch keiner gezwungen seine Mods freizugeben. Der Rückzug von Steam war gut. Die meisten haben nun wohl das große Geld gerochen. Bleibt auf dem Boden Leute.
Ich habe mich sowieso gefragt, ob das rechtlich ist, Spielinhalte von Entwicklern zu modden und anschließend zu verkaufen...
Ich kann ja nicht die Ideen anderer nehmen, etwas abändern und anschließend als meine eigene Idee verkaufen. Sowas ist bekannt unter "made in china".

Modding gibt es schon so lange. Müssen wir uns diesen Spaß auch aufgrund von Geldgeilheit zerstören???


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

Quiver schrieb:


> Wird doch keiner gezwungen für Verlage oder Publisher zu arbeiten.
> 
> Es gibt heute viele Indie-Entwickler und Autoren, die im Eigenvertrieb arbeiten.


Komplett richtig, aber das sind eben bisher doch leider eher die kleinen Nischen-Ausnahmen, die die Giganten-Regel bestätigen. Wer hat wohl den größeren Einfluss (und somit mehr oder weniger das Sagen) in der Spielebranche: die Stoic Studios (The Banner Saga) oder Electronic Arts? Und welcher Buchhändler nimmt gerne einen Stephen King-Roman aus dem Sortiment, nur um im Regal Platz zu machen für Dirk Bernemann?


----------



## Rookster (29. April 2015)

MP0 schrieb:


> Es hat auch niemand Spieleentwickler gezwungen Spiele zu programmieren oder Buchautoren dazu gezwungen Bücher zu schreiben und diese zu veröffentlichen. Und Filmemacher werden ja auch nicht dazu gezwungen Filme zu drehen.
> 
> Möchte ich gerne alles kostenlos haben!



Spieleentwickler ist ein Job (auf Deutsch: Arbeit/Beruf). Buchautor ist ein Job, Filmemacher ist ein Job.
Modder ist kein Job, wie ich in meinem langen Post schon erläutert habe. Macht zwar Arbeit, ist aber keine. Wenn jemand mit Spieleentwicklung Geldverdienen möchte, dann sollte er eben als Spieleentwickler arbeiten - mit wirklich aller Verantwortung die da dran hängt.

Was war jetzt nochmal dein Argument dafür, dass bisher kostenlos nicht mehr kostenlos sein darf soll?


----------



## DerGepard (29. April 2015)

Valve hat das ganze falsch Angepackt. Von Anfang war es nicht ganz geklärt wie die Einahmen verteilt werden, wie die Urheber u. Lizenzrechte gehandhabt werden und in welchen Umfang Modder wie und was Geld verlangen dürfen gerade für Inhalte oder Abhängigkeiten Dritter (Gutes Beispiel: SKSE "Skyrim Scriptextender"). Dass sind nur ein paar Dinge die nicht ganz geklärt waren.

Im verlauf der Diskussion wurde unter anderen von der "Pro" Seite argumentiert, dass auf Youtube Spieler/Uploader im Rahmen von LetsPlays oder vergleichbaren Geld mit den Inhalten dritter verdienen würden. Dabei sollte man jedoch nicht vergessen dass der Endkunde/Konsument nicht dafür Zahlt, sondern eben jene Youtuber durch Werbung ihre Einnahmen generieren. Das darf man nicht vergessen.

Bzgl. dessen ob ein Hobby Geld einbringen darf oder nicht... nun, es gibt Menschen welche mit ihren Hobby Geld verdienen. In Deutschland gibt es nicht wenige die aus Leidenschaft/Hobby Hühner, Hasen, Katzen oder Hunde züchten und Tiere verkaufen. Ein Umstand der Fläschendeckend akzeptiert wird.

Andere widerum Zeichnen gern, oder malen. Auch sie verkaufen ab und an etwas, was ist daran Falsch dass man für eine Leistung bezahlt wird? Niemand zwingt einen das Geld auch Tatsächlich auszugeben, wenn man etwas möchte muss man eben dafür etwas tun. In einen anderen Beispiel was hier auf PCGames.de gepostet wurde, sprach man von jemanden der in seiner Freizeit alte Fahrräder repariert um sie anschließend auf dem Flohmarkt zu verkaufen. Was ist daran falsch frage ich micht?

Gute Mods dürfen durchaus Geld kosten. Aber derzeitig sind einfach die Rahmenbedingungen zu schwammig um es als "Kunde" akzeptieren zu können. Gerade der Punkt, bei dem Steam und der Entwickler nciht gerade wenig einheimsen. Das ohne Spield und Marktplattform es nicht mal zum Verkauf der Mod kommt ist klar, aber Dreiviertel? Gerade in Skyrim gibt es nicht wenige, welche Stundenlang in Autodesk 3DMax oder Blender sitzen und mühevoll ihre neue Rüstung komplett in Eigenregie erstellen, danach eigenhändig Texturieren und mittels Community-Tools (Nif-Scope zB) ins Spiel portieren. Alle Arbeit, alle Leistung wurden dabei vom Modder/Modteam getätigt. Das er mit mitckrigen 25% abgespeist wird halte ich nicht für richtig. Und das ist der Punkt warum ich auch keine Bezahl Mods im bisher dargebotenen Rahmen auf Steam sehen will. Gerade wegen schwammigen Lizenzgebung und Urheberrechte, würde es wohl nciht sehr abwegig sein das andere Plattformen ein vergleichbares Modell erstellen, nur mit geringeren "Eigenbedarf". Da dies ein Dorn im Auge von Steam und dem jeweiligen Publisher/Entwickler wäre, müsste man sich darauf über Kurz oder Lang einstellen, das man versuchen wird jeglichen Modder der einen Finanziellen Ausgleich anstrebt auf Steam zu binden, indem man anderen Plattformen keine Lizenz einräumt um mit Modifikationen zu handeln, sprich man wird versuchen die Urheberrechte auf Modinhalte einzugrenzen. Über kurz oder lang würde man dadurch irreparable Schäden bei Einschlägigen Moddingcommunities hervorufen.

Der Grund sit dabei schlicht und einfach: Die gesetzliche Grundlage fehlt um hier eine nahazu Moniopolartige Stellung zu unterbinden, und da Modder in der Regeln keinen Millionschwere Unternehmen sind mit ansprechend Rücklage um einen Rechtsstreit zu überstehen, wäre entsprechender Widerstand nur schwer zu erreichen.

Hier sollte man sich wirklich mit allen Parteien an einen Tisch setzen und gemeinsam das Angebot überdenken und mit mehr transparenz die Sache durchführen.

Wenn ich als Hobby etwas für jemanden mache, und ich dabei auf Umkosten stoße, so will ich diese mindestens ausgeglichen haben. es sei denn es ist mein Wunsch, jemanden etwas direkt zu schenken.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (29. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Eure Spenden taugen nahezu gar nix und das ist die Realität. Wenn Modder irgendeinen finanziellen Nutzen haben wollen dann führt kein Weg an Paid Mods vorbei.


Eigentlich hast du damit absolut recht (leider) - ich bin aber dennoch der Meinung das es besser ist Mods "gratis" zu lassen - die negativen Folgen wären einfach zu groß - wie ich ( ! ) finde.


----------



## Rookster (29. April 2015)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> Eigentlich hast du damit absolut recht (leider) - ich bin aber dennoch der Meinung das es besser ist Mods "gratis" zu lassen - die negativen Folgen wären einfach zu groß - wie ich ( ! ) finde.



Das. Gerade am Beispiel TES (und das war eine unglaublich kurzsichtige oder absichtlich unverfrorene Entscheidung, das System gerade bei Skyrim einzuführen) kann sich jeder ausmahlen, wie viel die community durch pay mods verlieren würde. Komplett optionaler optischer Blödsinn, der keinen tatsächlichen Einfluss auf das Spiel hat, wie TF2 Hüte oder CS Skins? Hey, Amateur-DLC dieser Art gibt es schon und anscheinend gibt's auch Käufer dafür.
Aber richtige Mods? Die neue Dinge ausprobieren, Konzepte testen, Spielemechaniken oder gar Fehler verbessern? Da macht die Bezahl-Option nichts besser für die Spieler (*eventuell* für einige Modder schon), aber ganz sicher für die meisten schlechter.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. April 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> ... *Dass sich dabei fast alle für die "Alternative" (nix spenden) entscheiden, ist nicht bloß "vollkommen vorhersehbar", es ist auch vollkommen (pass auf, jetzt kommt dein Lieblingswort logisch!* Und wenn du nicht der wiedergeborene Jesus Christus bist (was mich ein kleines bisschen wundern würde, offen gesagt), würdest du es, wenn du ehrlich bist, haargenau so machen.





Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> @doomkeeper:... *als erstes hab ich natürlich an keiner Stelle irgendwie die Menge an tatsächlich eingenommenen Spenden herangezogen, oder gar bewertet, ob diese denn "der Rede wert sind"*. *Wenn es denn tatsächlich so ein winziger Teil ist wie im Artikel beschrieben, woran könnte das wohl liegen? GENAU, die wenigsten Leute sind bereit dazu, Geld für Mods zu zahlen, also tun es auch die wenigsten.* Aber inwiefern sollte sich das irgendwie bessern, wenn die Leute jetzt auf Teufel komm raus dazu "gezwungen" werden, dafür zu zahlen?! Also meine magische Kristallkugel sagt mir, dass das vermutlich zu nix anderem führen wird, als dass der allergrößte Teil der Mods in Zukunft vermutlich ignoriert werden wird... mein Vertrauen in die Menschheit liegt zwar auf einem ziemlichen Minimal-Niveau, aber ich hege doch die Hoffnung, dass der größte Teil der Spieler/Kunden nicht bereitwillig vom einen auf den nächsten Tag in die Tasche greifen wird, bloß weil Valve sagt: so, gestern war das hier zwar noch gratis, aber ab jetzt bitte zahlen, unsere Yachten zahlen sich schließlich nicht von selbst!





Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> *Ich hab im Leben noch nie auf so einen  "dubiosen" Spende-Button geklickt... finds aber wesentlich besser, als  dass jetzt Steam daher kommt,* und feste Preise (und natürlich nen dicken  Anteil davon) für Dinge fordern will, die weder Valve noch die  "unterstützten" Entwickler/Publisher kreiert haben. *Durch die  Spende-Buttons war das ne eindeutige Sache, bezahl oder lass es*... *jetzt  wirst du (rechtlich) gezwungen, Geld für Zeug auszugeben*, das die  Urheber ursprünglich kostenlos bereitgestellt haben...





Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Genau diese "Wahl", von der du sprichst,  ist doch seit Jahren der Status Quo! *Wer Geld für seine Mod sehen will,  der integriert halt nen Spenden-Button. Wer das nicht will, der lässt  es. Wer für ne Mod bezahlen will, tut genau das. Wer das nicht will, der  lässt es*..





Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> . *Auch wenn ich das selbst vermutlich  nicht machen würde (dafür bezahlen)*, würde ich nicht gleich jeden  ächten, der Geld für Mods ausgibt. Nur gäbe es bei einem solchen Modell  unzählige Stolpersteine, angefangen bei den komplexen rechtlichen  Schwierigkeiten über die unweigerlich (zumindest vereinzelt)  auftretenden Diskrepanzen zwischen Preis und "Wert" bis hin zu geradezu  ausbeuterischen Optionen seitens der Entwickler, die dadurch noch  weniger Arbeit in ihre Spiele selbst stecken müssten, verdienen sie doch  auch an den Mods ordentlich mit. Und das war ja eine der miesesten  Sachen am vorgestellten System: je mehr Arbeit die jeweilige Partei  (Modder, Entwickler des Hauptspiels,...) in die jeweilige Mod steckt,  desto geringer wäre letztlich ihr Anteil am Gewinn... der Modder bekommt  bloß einen Bruchteil von dem, was der Entwickler und Steam sich in die  Taschen stecken?! *Dann doch lieber weiter ein System von freiwilligen  Spenden, bei dem jeglicher Erlös dem Modder zukommt.*



Du argumentierst die ganze Zeit mit den  tollen Spenden und gibst selber 0 Cent dafür aus. Auch erklärst du selber vollkommen richtig dass es logisch ist dass keiner spendet usw.usf.
Und dennoch wiederholst du immer wieder dein Argument wie ausreichend so eine unnützige Spende sein soll die aber anscheinend kein Geld generiert.

Wie kannst du etwas befürworten wenn es nix taugt? Nur weil du* deine* Vorteile daraus ziehst *kein* Geld ausgeben zu müssen und alles bleibt wie es war? nämlich kostenlos so wie es dir passt?
Solche scheinheilige Argumentationen sind mir immer am liebsten. Für etwas Werbung machen was man selber nicht unterstützt und dann eine Entwicklung kritisieren weil es wieder nicht der eigenen Vorstellung passt.

und außerdem... 





> Wenn dir der eine Typ was schenken will und der andere Typ für den  selben Gegenstand 5 Euro verlangt, musst du schon seeehr nett sein, um  das Teil von dem zweiten Typen zu nehmen.


Du scheinst immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben dass solche preispflichtigen Mods einen Mehrwert besitzen müssen/werden um erfolgreich zu sein..

Wieso gehst du die ganze Zeit davon aus dass Free Mod vs Paid Mod die ein und die gleiche Software ist? Wenn es eine kostenpflichtige Mod für 5€ gibt, die sich mit keiner Free-mod vergleichen lässt, dann sind die 5€ gut angelegt und es ist ein Mehrwert gegenüber der kostenlosen Variante oder nicht? Nur weil die Mods zukünftig Geld generieren können, heißt es noch lange nicht dass jede Mod nennenswerte Zahlen zaubern wird. Es werden sich nur die richtig guten durchsetzen und es ist doch dann im Interesse der Community solche Perlen mit etwas Kleingeld zu unterstützen damit der Ersteller ein schönes Dankeschön bekommt.. Oder etwa nicht?

Schon komisch..  Bei kostenlosen Content ist man eine "Community" und wenn der Ersteller gerne einen kleinen Geldbetrag wünscht dann ist das keine "Community" mehr und der Markt wird zerstört? 

Ich habe z.b. kein Problem damit wenn ich zukünftig richtig geile Remakes ala Black Mesa für nen 5er oder gar 10er würdigen könnte bzw. müsste. Qualität und Ambition setzt sich am Ende durch - nicht der Grundgedanke des "Geld verdienens".
Mit so einem Paid System hätten Modder endlich eine kleinere Absicherung die großen Projekte fertigstellen zu können und wenigstens offiziell mit einem offiziellem kommerziellem Support rechnen zu können.

Eine aufwändige Mod über Jahre hinweg zu entwickeln um dann mit von 99% der 6.Stelligen Downloads 0 Cent zu sehen ist einfach traurig für den Modder. Trotzallem die Spenden für richtig und sinnvoll zu halten ist schon fast eine Beleidigung wenn man sich diese Zahlen mal anschaut.

 Niemand zwingt dich die kostenpflichtigen zu kaufen. Und wenn der Markt sich in diese Richtung entwickelt, dass hochwertige Mods mehr zur kostenpflichtigen Sparte wechseln werden, dann ist das eine gewollte Entwicklung die du akzeptieren musst.
Die einzigen Pechvögel sind nur die Leute die 0 Einsicht haben dass Mods etwas kosten dürfen wenn der Mehrwert vorhanden ist, denn ein Recht auf kostenlose Mods hat niemand ... egal welche Qualität sie haben.

Und noch was zum Thema Valve macht Mods kostenpflichtig.
Du siehst aber schon ganz deutlich dass eher die Modder seit Jahren Geld für Mods sehen wollen und damit Geld machen möchten? Dass was Valve hier versucht ist genau das
was die Modder wollen. Oder willst du das verneinen?  Klar ist es hier wieder leicht auf Valve einzudreschen... Die Fakten sehen aber anders aus wenn man die aktuelle Reaktionen aller Leute genauer anschaut.

Inwiefern andere Unternehmen davon profitieren dürfen, kann man darüber streiten, aber der wichtigste Punkt ist dass Modder endlich einen festen Betrag daran verdienen können welcher durch die Spenden nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## restX3 (29. April 2015)

Geldgeier.
Wer Geld mit sowas verdienen will soll sich gefälligst ein Job in der Spiele-Branche als Level-Designer oder so suchen.
Wer Modding nur wegen Geld macht ist da eh falsch und sollte sich eine richtige Arbeit suchen.
Modding ist Hobby. Just for fun. So war es immer und ich hoffe so wird es auch immer bleiben.


----------



## aljechin (29. April 2015)

Wenn einer für Mods Geld nehmen will, soll und darf er das tun. Mich interessieren die kaum. Warum also Steam damit zumüllen? Der virtuelle Kramladen ist mit all dem Billigzeug doch eh schon viel zu unübersichtlich. Es gibt sicher auch andere Shops, wo man seine Sachen anbieten kann. 

Außerdem ist jeder doch frei, es bei keiner, einer oder vielleicht sogar zwei Mods hobbymäßig zu belasssen.. Warum so viele basteln, dass man keine Zeit mehr für einen anständigen Beuf hat und dass man keine Rechnungen mehr bezahlen kann? Oder man geht in die Spieleindustrie und kann da mit Herz und Seele Nerd sein. Möglichkeiten gibt es genug.


----------



## OutsiderXE (29. April 2015)

Der Markt hätte sich eh selbst reguliert. Wenn ne Mod zu teuer ist für das was sie bietet wird sie eben nicht gekauft.


----------



## JaaaY (29. April 2015)

"Die meisten Modder modden nicht ewig, sie hören irgendwann damit auf. Auch die besten. Habt ihr euch jemals gefragt, warum das so ist?"

Wer auch immer das verfasst hat muss total hirnverbrannt sein. Würde man das auf die Arbeitswelt übertragen, würde das bedeuten dass wir alle nur des Geldes wegen arbeiten. Dass es bei Arbeit um Selbstverwirklichung geht und darum etwas zu (er)schaffen wird hier vollkommen ausgeblendet.


----------



## BladeWND (29. April 2015)

Die Hauptsache gejammert wie immer....


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und noch was zum Thema Valve macht Mods kostenpflichtig.
> Du siehst aber schon ganz deutlich dass eher die Modder seit Jahren Geld für Mods sehen wollen und damit Geld machen möchten? Dass was Valve hier versucht ist genau das
> was die Modder wollen. Oder willst du das verneinen?  Klar ist es hier wieder leicht auf Valve einzudreschen... Die Fakten sehen aber anders aus wenn man die aktuelle Reaktionen aller Leute genauer anschaut.
> 
> Inwiefern andere Unternehmen davon profitieren dürfen, kann man darüber streiten, aber der wichtigste Punkt ist dass Modder endlich einen festen Betrag daran verdienen können welcher durch die Spenden nicht gegeben ist.


Jep, das will ich verneinen, und wie ich das will  ! Von der Verallgemeinerung mal ganz abgesehen ("was die Modder wollen", wer hat sie denn alle gefragt oder zumindest eine ausreichend representative Menge?), hat das, was Valve unternimmt, herzlich wenig damit zu tun. Valve unternimmt, was für Valve gut ist. Kohle scheffeln ist immer gut! Kohle für anderer Leute Arbeit zu scheffeln sogar noch besser!! Dass die lächerlichen Peanuts, die dann letztlich bei den "Arbeitern" (Moddern) landen, ausreichen, um Leute wie dich zu überzeugen, dass das ganze ne super tolle Sache ist, ist schon traurig...
Und zu den ganzen Zitaten, die du da freundlicherweise von mir zusammengetragen hast, kann ich nur sagen: gut, da wiederholt sich so einiges, keine Einwände, sehe aber immernoch keinerlei Stelle, die bestätigen würde, dass ich da irgendwie meine eigenen Argumente entkräften würde.
Wenns jetzt auf einmal bloß um Wiederholungen geht und nicht mehr um Argumente, könnte ich auch einfach mal anfangen, alle Posts zu sammeln, in denen du deine felsenfeste Überzeugung äußerst, dass die teuflischen Spenden-Buttons aus der Hölle illegal seien, aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt die Mühe nicht wert, würdest es ja doch nicht einsehen und einfach mal wieder ungeschickt das Thema wechseln, es sei denn vielleicht, ich wäre Gabe Newell in nem Gordon Freeman-Kostüm und würds dir mit ner Brechstange über den Schädel ziehen (und ja, das darfste gerne persönlich nehmen... wenns dir nicht passt, erstick dran oder fang an ordentlich zu diskutieren statt Leute für Äußerungen zu kritisieren, die dir bloß die Stimmen in deinem Kopf zuflüstern)


----------



## KiIlBiIl (29. April 2015)

Wenn die Modder Geld sehen möchte, warum machen die das dann nicht Hauptberuflich! Modden ist ein Hobby, und in den seltensten Fällen bekommt man für sein Hobby Geld...


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> Wenn die Modder Geld sehen möchte, warum machen die das dann nicht Hauptberuflich!



Öhm, wenn ich Geld für eine Leistung verlange, dann *ist* es per Definition *beruflich*, völlig egal, ob im Haupt- oder Nebenerwerb. 

Klar kann man eine Tätigkeit erst einmal als "Hobby" für lau betreiben, aber das heißt doch nicht, dass man das nicht später beruflich ausüben kann; Stichwort "Professionalisierung."

Würde ich z. B. aktiv modden und meine Werke wären so gut/beliebt, dass sie eine große Fanbasis haben, dann würde ich mir natürlich auch überlegen, das Ganze zu kommerzialisieren/monetarisieren.
Wäre doch dumm, wenn nicht...


----------



## belakor602 (29. April 2015)

Was diese Modder nicht verstehen ist dass Bezahl-Mods zwar mehr Modder anziehen würde, dafür die Nachfrage extrem sinken wird. Ich hätte nähmlich keine Lust das 3fache des Preises von Skyrim (grob geschätzt) für meine 200+ reinen Grafikmods in Skyrim zu zahlen. Ein paar wenige wie einen ENB gerne ein bisschen, aber ich zahle sicher keinen Cent für Teichrosen HD. Auch wenns nur 50 Cent sind oder so, 200*50 sind 100€.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. April 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Jep, das will ich verneinen, und wie ich das will  ! Von der Verallgemeinerung mal ganz abgesehen ("was die Modder wollen", wer hat sie denn alle gefragt oder zumindest eine ausreichend representative Menge?), hat das, was Valve unternimmt, herzlich wenig damit zu tun. Valve unternimmt, was für Valve gut ist. Kohle scheffeln ist immer gut! Kohle für anderer Leute Arbeit zu scheffeln sogar noch besser!! Dass die lächerlichen Peanuts, die dann letztlich bei den "Arbeitern" (Moddern) landen, ausreichen, um Leute wie dich zu überzeugen, dass das ganze ne super tolle Sache ist, ist schon traurig...
> Und zu den ganzen Zitaten, die du da freundlicherweise von mir zusammengetragen hast, kann ich nur sagen: gut, da wiederholt sich so einiges, keine Einwände, sehe aber immernoch keinerlei Stelle, die bestätigen würde, dass ich da irgendwie meine eigenen Argumente entkräften würde.
> Wenns jetzt auf einmal bloß um Wiederholungen geht und nicht mehr um Argumente, könnte ich auch einfach mal anfangen, alle Posts zu sammeln, in denen du deine felsenfeste Überzeugung äußerst, dass die teuflischen Spenden-Buttons aus der Hölle illegal seien, aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt die Mühe nicht wert, würdest es ja doch nicht einsehen und einfach mal wieder ungeschickt das Thema wechseln, es sei denn vielleicht, ich wäre Gabe Newell in nem Gordon Freeman-Kostüm und würds dir mit ner Brechstange über den Schädel ziehen (und ja, das darfste gerne persönlich nehmen... wenns dir nicht passt, erstick dran oder fang an ordentlich zu diskutieren statt Leute für Äußerungen zu kritisieren, die dir bloß die Stimmen in deinem Kopf zuflüstern)



Ich sage nur getroffene Hunde bellen  Solche Beiträge kommen nur von Leuten die schlichtweg ihre Frust loslassen möchten.

Ich sage dir nur wie die Situation momentan aussieht. Ob wir beide sie gut oder schlecht finden ist eigentlich egal.

- Fakt ist aber dass Modder Geld verdienen möchten und es auch schon längst (wenn auch sehr wenig) es eigentlich machen.
- Sie betteln um geld in einer Community obwohl es ja angeblich nur ein kostenloses Hobby ist.
- Auch ist Fakt dass viele Leute der Meinung sind dass Mods nix kosten dürfen und das stimmt nicht.

Valve hat mit Steam die Verpflichtung auf diese Signale zu hören und diesen Markt zu realisieren (ob es dir passt oder nicht) so muss ein Unternehmen heute nunmal funktionieren.
Einen potenziellen Markt zu ignorieren "weil es halt immer so war" ist das dümmste was ein Unternehmen machen kann. Außerdem reden wir hier darüber dass der Paid Workshop als zusätzliche Option
kommen und nicht den klassischen-kostenlosen-workshop ersetzen soll.

100€ Preisfrage...Warum wird das auch funktionieren? 
->zum einen weil es genug Modder gibt die keine Zeit, Mühe und Geld in große Projekte stecken wollen bzw. können und tatsächlich nur für die Community arbeiten.
   Zum anderen will sich nicht jeder mit rechtlichen Sachen rumschlagen und einfach nur seine Fantasie ausleben möchte, ohne groß Verantwortung dafür zu tragen.

Ich sage nicht dass Paid-Mods etwas absolut großartiges sind, aber es ist eine interessante Entwicklung in einem Markt der sich schon lange nicht mehr vom Fleck bewegt.
Dass aus dieser Motivation heraus ein Markt entsteht ist Valves Aufgabe und jetzt muss eben geschaut werden wie alle 3 bis 4 Parteien
Konsument - Modder - Steam + Publisher/Spieleentwickler auf ihre Kosten kommen können.

Jeder muss einen Mehrwert von dieser Entwicklung haben dann wird sowas umgesetzt. 

Kleine Randnotiz am Rande: Wenn so ein Markt erwünscht wird dann wird er auch in irgendeiner Art und Weise umgesetzt. Wenn einige Modder dieses Modell unterstützen dann wird es auch durchgeboxt.
Genau so wie die PC Branche Steam unterstützt hat und deswegen fast jeder Gamer gezwungen ist sich Steam zu installieren. Nicht weil Valve jedem Steam aufzwingt, sondern weil fast jeder Spielehersteller/Publisher aktiv dieses Modell unterstützen möchte.

Wenn also Paid-Mods durchgewunken wird dann nur aus dem Grund weil Modder es unbedingt haben möchten und es genug zahlungsbereite Konsumenten gibt - nicht weil Valve den eigenen Workshop zerstören möchte


----------



## Rookster (29. April 2015)

zu Spassbremse:​
Weißt du, wie sich die "Professionalisierung" von Modder nennt? Spieleprogrammierer. Nicht Modder.

"Würde ich z. B. aktiv modden und meine Werke wären so gut/beliebt, dass sie eine große Fanbasis haben, dann würde ich mir natürlich auch überlegen, das Ganze zu kommerzialisieren/monetarisieren." -
und genau da sieht man deine Motivation, für Bezahl-Mods zu sein: Der Gedanke, einfach mit seinem "Hobby" Geld verdienen zu können, genauer gesagt, dieses Geld von anderen Spielern fordern zu dürfen.
Du erklärst aber nicht, woher dieser "Anspruch" auf Bezahlung kommt. Der wird von den "Arbeit soll bezahlt werden" Leuten erst mal stichhaltig begründet werden, bis jetzt habe ich da schlichtweg nur Behauptungen gelesen.

Meinem Verständnis nach, und da stimmen mir sicher viele Leute zu, liegt der Sinn eines Hobbies in der eigenen Erholung/Weiterbildung/Beschäftigung, aber vor allem dem eigenen Spaß oder der eigenen Entspannung. Wenn man es widerwillig oder notgedrungen macht ist es kein Hobby.  Wenn du dein Hobby vor allem machst um Geld zu verdienen wird es kein Hobby mehr, sondern Arbeit (nicht "Beruf"). Modden ist ein Hobby, Modden ist kein Beruf.
Und wir reden hier nicht vom Rassehunde züchten, sondern von Leuten, die digitale assets einer digitalen Software eines anderen Rechteinhabers zu benutzen, um weitere digitale assets für diese Software zu erschaffen. Und zwar *ohne Auftrag und Verpflichtung*.
Du meinst wohl auch, dass ein Straßenkünstler, der mit Kreide eine Punkversion der Mona Lisa auf den Gehsteig in der Einkaufstraße malt, den Passanten das Ansehen in Rechnung stellen darf? Der wird völlig zurecht so Einiges zu hören bekommen wenn er statt seines Spendenhutes plötzlich Geld von Leuten *verlangt*, weil sie seine Kreation im öffentlichen Raum angesehen haben.
Wenn er seine "Arbeit" wirklich kommerzialisieren will, dann kann er sie ganz professionell hinter einer Paywall in einer Galerie oder einem Museum verstecken. Ach warte, da kommt man ja nicht so leicht rein, da muss man sich gegen Konkurrenz durchsetzen (was de facto nur hauptberuflich geht) und des gibt auch noch Ansprüche und Verträge und nicht zuletzt muss man zusehen, ob überhaupt eine Nachfrage besteht, vom Copyright (abgewandelte Version eines Werkes eines anderen)  ganz zu schweigen? Tja - *das* ist auch Kapitalismus. Nur eben nicht die Märchenvariante von "dank Internet kann ich von meinem ehemaligen Hobby leben"/"ich werde mit meinem Hobby im Internet reich wie PewDiePie".

Ich hab's schonmal geschrieben und mache es nun nochmal: Wer für die Kommerzialisierung von Mods generell ist macht sich was vor, wenn er glaubt, dies würde verlässliche Einnahmequellen für viele Modder bedeuten.
Oder ist schlichtweg ein geldgeiler sell out, dem die Konsequenzen für die Allgemeinheit völlig am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen, solange nur die Chance auf einen schnellen Reibach gegeben ist. Lotterie auf Kosten aller anderer, sozusagen.
Die gesamte Spielerschaft kann nur verlieren wenn aus Mitgliedern derselben Interessengemeinschaft auf einmal Konsumenten und Produzenten gemacht werden sollen.


----------



## Kinorenegade (29. April 2015)

Letzendlich sind es freie Entwickler. Als solche haben diese auch die Möglichkeit Trials oder Demos ihrer Mods anzubieten oder Videos ihrer fertigen Mods. Diese können dann auch verkauft werden sofern die AGBs dies zulassen. Das muss ja nicht über Steam zwingend passieren.
Aber viel Geld dürften die Modder trotzdem nicht verdienen wenn es was kosten würde. Wer bezahlt denn bitte für irgendwelche Grafikspielereien (Sorry!) Geld ?! Normalerweise ist das von Fans für Fans gemacht.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. April 2015)

Inwiefern die Hobby-Entwickler ihre Arbeite für Geld verkaufen oder nicht verkaufen möchten ist einzig und allein ihre Sache.
Der Konsument kann höchstens sagen "Nö dafür gebe ich mein Geld nicht aus" und fertig ist die Geschichte.

Solange Modder auf eine legale Art und Weise damit Geld verdienen können/möchten/wollen dann ist das ihre freie Entscheidung und der Konsument hat kein Recht darauf diese Entscheidung zu verteufeln.

Entweder man akzeptiert es und macht da mit, oder nicht. Hier aber so zu tun als ob Mods nix kosten dürfen, weil sie bisjetzt immer kostenlos waren, ist einfach nur Blödsinn.
Ob etwas rechtens ist entscheiden in dem Fall die Modder und die Urheberrechtsbesitzer - aber ganz gewiss nicht die Konsumenten 

Wir sind nur Konsumenten und haben keinerlei Ansprüche auf diesen "freien" Markt.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2015)

Rookster schrieb:


> "Würde ich z. B. aktiv modden und meine Werke wären so gut/beliebt, dass sie eine große Fanbasis haben, dann würde ich mir natürlich auch überlegen, das Ganze zu kommerzialisieren/monetarisieren." -
> und genau da sieht man deine Motivation, für Bezahl-Mods zu sein: Der Gedanke, einfach mit seinem "Hobby" Geld verdienen zu können, genauer gesagt, dieses Geld von anderen Spielern fordern zu dürfen.
> Du erklärst aber nicht, woher dieser "Anspruch" auf Bezahlung kommt. Der wird von den "Arbeit soll bezahlt werden" Leuten erst mal stichhaltig begründet werden, bis jetzt habe ich da schlichtweg nur Behauptungen gelesen.




Ganz einfach - ich spreche mich mit dem eigentlichen IP-Inhaber ab, also dem eigentlichen Hersteller und einige mich mit ihnen auf eine entsprechende Vergütung. Dann mache ich, geldgeil, wie ich nun einmal bin, mein "Ding" und biete es kostenpflichtig an. 
Sollte meine Arbeit dann Anklang finden, werde ich Geld verdienen - oder eben nicht.

Anderes Beispiel: D.J.s, die legen ja auch "nur" Platten auf bzw. erstellen "Remixes" aus vorhandenem Material. Sprichst Du denen dann auch das Recht ab, sich ihre Leistung vergüten lassen?

Natürlich liegt es immer im individuellen Auge des jeweiligen Betrachters, ob man für eine bestimmte Leistung Geld bezahlen möchte, oder eben nicht.
Aber genauso  wenig darf man Leuten das Recht Geld absprechen, mit ihrer Tätigkeit auch Geld verdienen zu wollen.



> Meinem Verständnis nach, und da stimmen mir sicher viele Leute zu, liegt der Sinn eines Hobbies in der eigenen Erholung/Weiterbildung/Beschäftigung, aber vor allem dem eigenen Spaß oder der eigenen Entspannung. Wenn man es widerwillig oder notgedrungen macht ist es kein Hobby.  Wenn du dein Hobby vor allem machst um Geld zu verdienen wird es kein Hobby mehr, sondern Arbeit (nicht "Beruf"). Modden ist ein Hobby, Modden ist kein Beruf.



Tja, "Deinem" Verständnis nach. Ich betreibe auch einige Hobbies leidenschaftlich, nutze aber trotzdem gelegentlich die Möglichkeit, innerhalb meines Hobbies zusätzlich ein wenig Geld zu verdienen, bspw. Kurse im Bogenschießen, Stadtführungen, etc.
Das mache ich in erster Linie zwar wegen des Spaßes, trotzdem möchte ich mir damit auch ein wenig das Hobby refinanzieren. 



> [...]gibt auch noch Ansprüche und Verträge und nicht zuletzt muss man zusehen, ob überhaupt eine Nachfrage besteht, vom Copyright (abgewandelte Version eines Werkes eines anderen)  ganz zu schweigen?



Wie bereits gesagt, natürlich *kläre* ich vorher mit dem jeweiligen Rechteinhaber ab, inwiefern ich seine IP kommerziell nutzen kann. Ich sehe aber da gerade von Herstellerseite wenig Problem - ist doch für die eine Win-Win-Situation. (Potentiell) talentierte Freelancer, die extra Content für ihr Game schaffen, so dass es lange aktuell bleibt - und obendrein gibt's etwas vom Profit.



> Ich hab's schonmal geschrieben und mache es nun nochmal: Wer für die Kommerzialisierung von Mods generell ist macht sich was vor, wenn er glaubt, dies würde verlässliche Einnahmequellen für viele Modder bedeuten.



Für die meisten? Nein. Hier wird sich sehr schnell die Spreu vom Weizen trennen. Einige wenige, sehr gute Modder, werden Erfolg haben. Die anderen werden aufgeben oder Modding weiterhin auf Amateur-Level betreiben.



> Die gesamte Spielerschaft kann nur verlieren wenn aus Mitgliedern derselben Spielergemeinschaft auf einmal Konsumenten und Produzenten gemacht werden sollen.




Dir ist schon klar, dass sich die meisten Profis in dieser Branche aus Mitgliedern eben dieser Spielergemeinschaft rekrutieren, oder? Mir ist kein einziger kreativer Dev bekannt, der seine Karriere nicht als begeisterter Gamer gestartet hätte.


----------



## fireblader (29. April 2015)

Ich spiel Mods, WEIL ich kostenlose Erweiterungen will.  Punkt. Gute Modder kommen auch schnell in der Spieleindustrie unter. Ich sehe Mods als Werbemasnahmen um bei einem Spieleentwickler Eindruck zu schinden. Siehe zum Beispiel Dice.


----------



## ten10 (29. April 2015)

Urplötzlich sind jetzt alle Modder arm, können ihre Rechnungen nicht bezahlen und haben trotzdem, obwohl sie die Zeit dafür eigentlich nicht haben, an diesen Mods gebastelt und diese als "Mods" herausgegeben ... ?!
Welch abstrakte Logik ! Warum haben die Modder das nicht schon seit Jahren gesagt oder danach gehandelt ? Dann hätte es auch die meisten Mods garnicht gegeben, da sie ja so realistisch von Anfang an hätten sein müssen, um zu wissen, daß sie auf diesem Wege über die Modding Community dafür sogut wie nichts bekommen und damit nur ihre Zeit verschwenden  ??!!
Da man, wie man jetzt an dem Hin- und Her erkennen kann, Niemandem gerecht werden kann, habe ich für mich die Entscheidung getroffen, daß es für mich einfach das Beste ist, dem ganzen Modding den Rücken zu kehren und einfach nur Spiele in ihrem Urzustand zu belassen und zu spielen und dann weiterzuziehen ...
Sollte es einmal richtig gute Verkaufs-"Addons" mit VIEL Inhalt für solche Spiele geben, welche nicht nur ein paar Schwerter oder eine Rüstung usw. implementieren, dann kann man darüber nachdenken, sich so etwas zu kaufen - eben wie ein sauber programmiertes und funktionierender DLC - und keine hunderte Fragment-Modifizierungen, welche vielleicht funktionieren, vielleicht aber auch nicht ...


----------



## Meisterhobbit (29. April 2015)

@ doomkeeper: Ach ja, Valve hat die Verpflichtung, diesen Markt zu realisieren? Und so MUSS ein Unternehmen heutzutage funktionieren?? Fremde Menschen die Arbeit machen lassen, die man eigentlich selbst machen sollte und dann auch noch den größten Teil der Einnahmen davon kassieren... Jap, genau so "muss" man im 21. Jahrhundert Geschäfte machen, ein Hoch auf die Sklaverei! Schöne neue Welt...
Und der Markt bewegt sich schon lange nicht mehr vom Fleck? Sehe ich etwas anders, da hat sich doch gerade in den letzten Jahren so einiges getan: Kickstarter, Early Access, Pre-Order und und und, nur um mal ganz wertungsfrei ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.
Und warum wird Steam/Valve von fast jedem Publisher/Hersteller so bereitwillig unterstützt? Hauptsächlich aus Gier... top funktionaler Kopierschutz (oder wem es lieber ist: DRM), der dem ganzen Raubkopierer-"Geschäft" ziemlich zuverlässig den Riegel vorgeschoben hat und somit die Verkäufe wieder gesteigert hat. Also ist (nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung) die beiderseitige Aussicht auf mehr Cash das Hauptmotiv hinter dieser umfassenden Kooperation. Aber nicht falsch verstehen, will jetzt Steam auch nicht absolut verteufeln, hat schon auch abgesehen von DRM ne Menge Sachen zu bieten, die ich gut finde und nicht mehr missen möchte: übersichtliche Spiele-Bibliothek, ähnlich übersichtlicher Shop (inklusive attraktiver Sales), und viele Spiele würde ich ohne gescheite Auto-Update-Funktion, wie Steam sie serienmäßig bietet, heute auch nicht mehr mit der Kneifzange anfassen.
Und dass Valve seinen eigenen Workshop zerstören möchte, ist natürlich Blödsinn, sie wollen einfach einen viel stärkeren Fokus auf den Shop-Aspekt. Genau so falsch dürfte es sein, dass sowas bloß umgesetzt wird, weil die Modder es so sehr möchten. Es wird umgesetzt, weil die Typen, die letztlich am meisten von den Mods profitieren (Steam/Entwickler), sehr gerne Geld fürs Nichtstun kassieren würden. Bei dem jetzt (wenig überraschend fehlgeschlagenen) Experiment ging der Impuls ja auch nicht von den Moddern aus, sondern eben von Valve/Bethesda. Denen ist einfach mittlerweile aufgefallen: hey, es gibt da draußen so verdammt viele Mods ("zu unserem Spiel!", Bethesda; "auf unserer Plattform!", Steam), wieso sollten wir daraus keinen Profit schlagen?!


----------



## Rookster (29. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Inwiefern die Hobby-Entwickler ihre Arbeite für Geld verkaufen oder nicht verkaufen möchten ist einzig und allein ihre Sache.
> Der Konsument kann höchstens sagen "Nö dafür gebe ich mein Geld nicht aus" und fertig ist die Geschichte.
> 
> Solange Modder auf eine legale Art und Weise damit Geld verdienen können/möchten/wollen dann ist das ihre freie Entscheidung und der Konsument hat kein Recht darauf diese Entscheidung zu verteufeln.
> ...



Ich werde genau einmal auf einen Post von dir reagieren, da du dich bisher ja verbissen resistent gegen Argumente gezeigt hast. Und auch nur, um ein paar Dinge für Leute klarzustellen, die vielleicht jetzt erst in die Kommentare einsteigen:

Du entscheidest auch nicht, welche Rechte "Konsumenten" haben und was sie verteufeln dürfen.  Vor allem entscheidest du nicht, dass wir auf einmal alle "Konsumenten" sind, denn solange es keine Kommerzialisierung gibt, ist es kein Markt!
Erst WENN es diese Kommerzialisierung gibt sind wir tatsächlich Konsumenten und erst dann trifft ein Großteil deiner bisher vorgebrachten Punkte *potentiell* zu.
Und genau gegen diese Kommerzialisierung einer bisher nicht-kommerziellen Angelegenheit wird hier argumentiert. Und Modden ist verdammt nochmal keine Arbeit und wird es auch nicht durch die sture Behauptung, es wäre welche.

"Entweder man akzeptiert es und macht da mit, oder nicht. Hier aber so zu tun als ob Mods nix kosten dürfen, weil sie bisjetzt immer kostenlos waren, ist einfach nur Blödsinn." 
Falsch, deine Aussage, dass Sie auf einmal Kosten sollen dürfen, ist Blödsinn, weil du sie nicht argumentativ belegst. "Was früher kostenlos war kostet jetzt halt was obwohl sich an den Rahmenbedingungen nichts geändert hat, gewöhn dich halt dran und jammer nicht mehr drüber" ist kein Argument für Irgendwas, sondern einfach nur eine unverschämte, sinnfreie Meinung. Das Allgemeinwohl (die Mod community) zu beeinträchtigen und massiv zu stören, nur damit einige wenige die Chance auf einen Zuverdienst haben und einige mehr in unverantwortlicher Naivität davon träumen können, ist nur eins: Asozial.

Mehr sag ich zu dem Thema nicht mehr.


----------



## Frullo (29. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn Modder irgendeinen finanziellen Nutzen haben wollen dann führt kein Weg an Paid Mods vorbei.



Das ist geschichtlich widerlegt: Wie viele ehemalige Modder arbeiten heute professionell in der Spiele-Branche? Sind doch einige, würd ich meinen. Nennst Du das keinen finanziellen nutzen? Klar, er ist indirekt - aber der Nutzen ist da - ein gutes Mod ist eine digitale Visitenkarte, die ist durchaus was Wert.

Ein Mod ist quasi der Vorschuss, den ein angehender Spiele-Entwickler seinen potentiellen Käufern als Werbegeschenk gibt - wenn er sich wirklich einen Namen macht, sich als Internet-Präsenz etablieren kann, werden später Leute auch bereit sein, Sachen von ihm zu kaufen, wenn er unter geregelten rechtlichen Verhältnissen für jemanden - oder gar selbständig - arbeitet.

Du meinst, nicht jeder Modder kommt in den Genuss eines solchen Lohns? Das würde auch nicht jeder Modder, der einen Paid-Mod anbietet bekommen.

An paid Mods führen viele Wege vorbei. Und nicht alle sind "Umsonst".


----------



## Batze (29. April 2015)

Ich glaube das Größte Problem ist, das von jeher sogenannte Mods immer Gratis waren.
Modder haben so etwas als Hobby betrachtet, haben Mods aus Fun gemacht, gemacht um zu sehen wie gut sie sind und um zu sehen ob eigen Kreationen bei anderen ankommen.
Also ich weiß das aus eigener Erfahrung. Habe damals zig eigene Maps und Mutatoren für UT 99 gebaut. Um zu sehen wie gut man ist, es hat Spass gemacht und die Werke wurden mit anderen Modding Sachen verglichen.
Man bekam auf diversen Seiten Feedback, mal gut, mal weniger gut.
Niemals aber wären wir damals auf die Idee gekommen für Mods Geld zu nehmen, das war irgendwie gegen alles was Mods ausmachten, es war gegen die Modder Ehre dafür etwas zu nehmen.
Entweder man hat es aus Fun eben gemacht, oder man hat es sein gelassen.

Das ist Heute etwas anders geworden. Heute ist es so, das man versucht, oder das einige wenige versuchen mit wenig versuchen noch Geld zu machen. Das ist in der Welt von DLCs, Internet Shops bei Vollpreis Spielen u.s.w. gar nicht so abwegig. Man versucht sich da irgendwie einzureihen in diese ganze Welt der Monetarisierung. Warum auch immer, aber der eigentliche Modgedanke ist weg. Und ich meine damit nicht das Kostenlos =Geiz bedeutet.
Bei Mods hatte so etwas nie mit Geiz zu tun.

Wenn jetzt einige wenige Modder glauben, sie müssten ihre paar Sachen Monetarisieren, ok, muss jeder selbst wissen. Aber mit dem eigentlichen Gedanken der Mods hat das dann nichts mehr zu tun.
Und da sehe ich es wie so einige hier auch, jemand der damit Geld machen will, warum auch nicht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Der soll ein Gewerbe anmelden, eine Page aufziehen und das ganze als Profi Modder vermarkten und dort seine Werke ganz offiziell verkaufen. Da gibt es null Probleme. 
Aber bitte lasst doch diese Geldmacherei aus der eigentlichen Moddingszene raus. Es hat da nichts zu suchen.

Es wäre schade wenn auch die Modding Szene im Kommerz untergeht.
Das kann nicht gut gehen. Und mit Geiz ist Geil hat das beileibe nichts zu tun.
Egal ob eine Mod 1 €uro kostet oder 10 €uro, es ist gegen den Gedanken der eigentlichen Sache/Szene.

Und wie ich schon mal sagte, wo wären einige Spiele ohne die gewisse Modding Szene, gewisse Spiele würde man gar nicht so lange spielen.
Das sollten sich mal gewisse Unternehmen überlegen in Ihrer Gewinnmaximierung.

Das Firmen wie auch Valve Geld machen müssen ist voll ok, aber Hey Leute, überlegt euch doch mal bitte nicht auch noch die letzten freien Sachen zu kommerzialisieren.
Es muss nicht immer alles zu Geld gemacht werden wo eigentlich ein ganz anderer Fokus gegeben ist.

Lasst es oder irgendwann geht der ganz Große Schuss nach hinten los und niemand wird mehr für irgendetwas bezahlen und die Sache mir Raubkopien wird Extrem zunehmen.
Momentan ist der Sektor Spiele PC wieder ganz gut am kommen, aber nur weil es da einige  Entwicklungen/Studios gibt wo man sieht das man nicht nur verarscht wird.
Macht das nicht kaputt weil einige wenige Dollar Augen bekommen und einige Große den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen können.


----------



## KillaBeez1972 (29. April 2015)

Hi Leutz,
ich habe letzens mal Ausschau gehalten nach Mods für Assetto Corsa und wurde dann vom Steam Workshop aus, über einen Link,  auf die hp der Modder weitergeleitet. Die Mods standen dort gegen Bezahlung zum download zur Verfügung.  
Wenn man möchte, gibt es also genug Möglichkeiten, auch mithilfe von Steam, Spieler auf seine Arbeit aufmerksam zu machen und Geld damit zu verdienen.

Was soll die Aufregung? Sind die Modder zu faul, sich eine eigene hp zu erstellen, die dann im Workshop verlinkt werden kann?


----------



## McManiac (29. April 2015)

Ich habe ganz den Eindruck, dass der Großteil der Modder welche nun nach Geld plärren, nicht wirklich über Ihre Forderung nachgedacht hat. Anders ist mir dieser Unsinn nicht zu erklären.


Abseits der Tatsache, dass sich die Community wie von vielen prophezeit gegenseitig zerfleischen und nur ein paar wenige Professionelle daran verdienen würden. Der Rest der Modder hätte die A-Karte und kreative Zusammenarbeit wäre m.E. kaum noch möglich.


Als Verbraucher einer solchen Software habe ich im Übrigen weitreichende Rechte gegenüber dem Hersteller solch einer kommerziellen Verkauf-Mod. Auch wenn es sich nur um das obligatorische Skyrim-Schwert handelt, für welches ich bezahle.

Zum einen wäre hier der europäische und deutsche Verbraucherschutz zu nennen. Dies umfasst selbstverständlich die Gewährleistung, Rückgaberecht, die vollständige Produkthaftung (wobei bei Mods von außerhalb der EU hier wohl Valve als Inverkehrbringer den Kopf hinhalten müßte), ich hätte gerne eine Rechnung, uva.

Des Weiteren hat der kommerzielle Modder doch bitte seine Anschrift offen zu legen. Schließlich mußt der Gerichtsstand geklärt werden, er muss aus seinen Einnahmen Steuer an den Fiskus abführen und…  keine Lust weiter aufzuzählen. Als Beschäftigter bei einem Hersteller (nicht Software) kann ich nur sagen, dass hier eine *verdammte* Menge zu beachten ist.

Und wenn die Mod dann nicht der Produktbeschreibung entspricht, Schäden an meiner Hard- oder Software verursacht… oder mir sonst was auf den Sack geht, dann melde ich dies meiner Rechtschutzversicherung, nehme mir einen Anwalt und das Grinsen fällt dem kleinen „Hobby“modder aus dem Gesicht. Denn dann kommt auf ob er o.g. alles berücksichtigt hat, sich überhaupt im geschäftsfähigen Alter befindet, Geschäftsvorgänge nachvollziehbar dokumentiert hat, usw.

Im Übrigen bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, inwiefern hier Valve überhaupt sauber arbeitet. Wälzen Sie doch sämtliche Verantwortung gerne auf die Nutzer ihrer Plattform ab. Ich sag hier nur Early-Access und der Entwickler ist plötzlich unbekannt verzogen... Deswegen sehe ich hier noch einigen Klärungsbedarf hinsichtlich der rechtlichen Belange der Endkunden.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. April 2015)

Rookster schrieb:


> Ich werde genau einmal auf einen Post von dir reagieren, da du dich bisher ja verbissen resistent gegen Argumente gezeigt hast. Und auch nur, um ein paar Dinge für Leute klarzustellen, die vielleicht jetzt erst in die Kommentare einsteigen:


 Argumente wie "Für mich müssen Mods kostenlos bleiben!" sind keine Argumente für mich.. aber ok fangen wir an 



> Du entscheidest auch nicht, welche Rechte "Konsumenten" haben und was sie verteufeln dürfen.  Vor allem entscheidest du nicht, dass wir auf einmal alle "Konsumenten" sind, denn solange es keine Kommerzialisierung gibt, ist es kein Markt!
> Erst WENN es diese Kommerzialisierung gibt sind wir tatsächlich Konsumenten und erst dann trifft ein Großteil deiner bisher vorgebrachten Punkte *potentiell* zu.
> Und genau gegen diese Kommerzialisierung einer bisher nicht-kommerziellen Angelegenheit wird hier argumentiert.



Konsument ist schlichtweg jemand der bestimmte Dinge konsumiert völlig egal ob ein kommerzieller Gedanke dahinter steckt. Wenn mir jemand jeden Tag einen Apfel schenkt und ich ihn esse, dann konsumiere ich Äpfel.
Hier wird man mit kostenlosen Mods beschenkt und man konsumiert sie. Ergo: Ist mein ein Konsument dieses "Produkts"

Stimmt du hast recht: ich entscheide nicht darüber welche Rechten ihr alle habt. Es ist sogar fakt dass ihr (wir) 0 Rechte auf kostenloses Content haben egal welcher Art.
Es ist eine Tatsache und keine Meinung.



> Und Modden ist verdammt nochmal keine Arbeit und wird es auch nicht durch die sture Behauptung, es wäre welche.


Na dann mach dich mal ans Werk und remake mal Quake 3 mit der Doom 3 Engine. Wir sprechen uns in mind. 5 Jahren. wieder und dann sagst du ob es Arbeit is oder nicht.



> "Entweder man akzeptiert es und macht da mit, oder nicht. Hier aber so zu tun als ob Mods nix kosten dürfen, weil sie bisjetzt immer kostenlos waren, ist einfach nur Blödsinn."
> Falsch, deine Aussage, dass Sie auf einmal Kosten sollen dürfen, ist Blödsinn, weil du sie nicht argumentativ belegst. "Was früher kostenlos war kostet jetzt halt was obwohl sich an den Rahmenbedingungen nichts geändert hat, gewöhn dich halt dran und jammer nicht mehr drüber" ist kein Argument für Irgendwas, sondern einfach nur eine unverschämte, sinnfreie Meinung.




Ich habe das Gefühl dass du kein Gefühl für Tatsachen hast. Kann das sein?
Fakt ist. Du hast 0 Ansprüche darauf dass Mods, die von jemanden erstellt werden, für dich kostenlos angeboten werden müssen.

Oder willst du mir tatsächlich erzählen dass du gefällst kostenlos von anderen Leuten bedient werden *musst*? 



> Das Allgemeinwohl (die Mod community) zu beeinträchtigen und massiv zu stören, nur damit einige wenige die Chance auf einen Zuverdienst haben und einige mehr in unverantwortlicher Naivität davon träumen können, ist nur eins: Asozial.



Zum einen merke ich dass du ein komplett falsches Bild von der Situation hast und zum anderen ist das lediglich deine persönliche Meinung wie du über die Mod-Community denkst.
Fakt ist aber, nochmal für dich, dass Modder Geld verdienen wollen und es auch nicht abstreiten.

Scheint so als redest du von einer anderen Mod Community die nix mit Steam Workshop am Hut hat.


----------



## Kwengie (29. April 2015)

dann sollen sich Sir Edhelsere und Konsorten einen Job suchen,  der Geld abwirft oder die sollen sich bei Spieleschmieden bewerben.
Ich krieg ja leider auch kein Geld, wenn ich diverse Spiele zocke und meine Zeit in diese investiere... *lol*

Ich weiß nicht, wo das Problem ist und bestimmt käme er auf keine Klickrate von 70.000 Downloads, wenn er Geld für seine Arbeit verlangen würde.

@Doomkeeper:
Ich verstehe Dich nicht und wenn Du schon selbst sagst, daß Modder mit ihrer Arbeit Geld verdienen wollen, dann sollen die doch ihre eigene Firma aufmachen. Keiner zwingt die dazu, kostenpflichte communitybezogene DLCs zu produzieren. Ist dies auch rechtlich abgeklärt und meistens verstößt eine solche kostenpflichtige Arbeit gegen die Eula eines Spiels.
Mods sind das nicht mehr, denn diese sind kostenlos und werden mit der Fangemeinde eines Spieles geteilt.



> Fakt ist. Du hast 0 Ansprüche darauf dass Mods, die von jemanden erstellt werden, für dich kostenlos angeboten werden müssen.



zum tausensten Male:
... dann sind dann *keine!* Mods mehr, sondern eher communitybezogene DLCs!!!

Mach Dich mal bei Wikipidia schlau, was das Wort "Modifikation" eigentlich bedeutet und was der Grundgedanke ist.


----------



## SpieleKing (29. April 2015)

Weiß gar nicht was Modder sich aufregende, Mods waren eh und je gratis und somit eine reine Hobby Arbeit! Sie waren nie dazu gedacht Geld zu verdienen oder reich zu werden, sondern sollten Primär Spaß machen und angehenden Entwickler eine Bühne bieten.  Man kann sich daher doch jetzt nicht darüber aufregende, zumal dieses Bezahlsystem aus heiterem Himmel kam und genau so schnell verschwunden ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. April 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das ist geschichtlich widerlegt: Wie viele ehemalige Modder arbeiten heute professionell in der Spiele-Branche? Sind doch einige, würd ich meinen. Nennst Du das keinen finanziellen nutzen? Klar, er ist indirekt - aber der Nutzen ist da - ein gutes Mod ist eine digitale Visitenkarte, die ist durchaus was Wert.


 Geschichte ist eben Geschichte und der Markt entwickelt sich nunmal weiter.
Früher gab es klare Trennlinien zwischen beruflichen Programmieren und anderen Leuten. Heute ist diese Grenze quasi gar nicht mehr vorhanden, außer der Tatsache dass der eine Geld verdient und der andere nicht.

Viele wollen eben mit Mods einen kleinen Nebenverdienst machen und das ist mMn. in einer digitalen Welt von heute durchaus sehr schlau wenn man das Know-How besitzt.
Du willst doch nicht wirklich über die Motivation solche Programmierer diskutieren?

Es ist deren Sache inwiefern sie es beruflich oder nebenberuflich machen wollen und das ist nicht deine oder meine Sache es zu kritisieren, nur weil es dadurch im schlimmsten Falle weniger Gratis Spielzeug gibt.. also bitte.



> Ein Mod ist quasi der Vorschuss, den ein angehender Spiele-Entwickler seinen potentiellen Käufern als Werbegeschenk gibt - wenn er sich wirklich einen Namen macht, sich als Internet-Präsenz etablieren kann, werden später Leute auch bereit sein, Sachen von ihm zu kaufen, wenn er unter geregelten rechtlichen Verhältnissen für jemanden - oder gar selbständig - arbeitet.



Wenn das für dich die Erklärung eines erfolgreichen Modders ist dann ist das doch gut und recht. Anscheinend ist dieser Gedanke aber nicht mehr aktuell wie du
feststellen musst  Wieder wären wir beim Thema die Möglichkeiten auszunutzen und mit einem Bein in diese Branche einzusteigen (wo sie sich vielleicht mehr ergeben kann)

Du beschreibst wieder genau das was man momentan überall zu lesen bekommt.
"Es war immer so und darf auch von dieser Formell nicht abweichen!" Warum nicht? Wer sagt denn dass die alte Formel der beste Weg war in die Branche einzusteigen?
Wir Mod-Runterlader bestimmt nicht weil wir nur das gesamte Content konsumiert haben. In diesem Fall ist es wichtig wie die Modder denken und welche Entwicklung sie auf diesem Markt sehen möchten.

Der Konsument möchte immer nur eins. "Gibt mir Content und zwar kostenlos"



> Du meinst, nicht jeder Modder kommt in den Genuss eines solchen Lohns? Das würde auch nicht jeder Modder, der einen Paid-Mod anbietet bekommen.



Darum gehts hier auch gar nicht. Es geht darum dass die Modder endlich eine kleine finanzielle Anerkennung ihrer Arbeit sehen können und dass sie nicht viele Monate oder gar Jahre umsonst Blut und Schweiß in ein Spiel gesteckt haben.
Wenn die Qualität überzeugt dann ist das nur fair.

Nur weil sie es nicht hauptberuflich machen und keinen festen Gehalt bekommen, heißt es noch lange nicht dass die Arbeit am ende nix kosten darf (insofern es rechtlich geregelt wird)

Natürlich gibt es einige Dinge die durchaus Probleme machen könnten z.b. Kompatibilität. Aber das sind eben neue Probleme mit denen man sich dann befassen muss.
Neue Markt, neue Umstände, neue Probleme etc.pp Niemand behauptet dass die ersten Schritte bei diesem empfindlichem Thema jeden zufriedenstellen werden.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> @Doomkeeper:
> Ich verstehe Dich nicht und wenn Du schon selbst sagst, daß Modder mit ihrer Arbeit Geld verdienen wollen, dann sollen die doch ihre eigene Firma aufmachen. Keiner zwingt die dazu, kostenpflichte communitybezogene DLCs zu produzieren.


Keiner zwingt euch paid-mods zu kaufen und kein Modder wird gezwungen die Arbeit kostenpflichtig anzubieten 



> zum tausensten Male:
> ... dann sind dann *keine!* Mods mehr, sondern eher communitybezogene DLCs!!!



Communitybezogene DLCs? Also das höre ich wirklich zum ersten mal 

Sind denn normale kostenpflichtige DLCs also nicht communitybezogen oder wie?


----------



## Kwengie (30. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Keiner zwingt euch paid-mods zu kaufen und kein Modder wird gezwungen die Arbeit kostenpflichtig anzubieten
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die DLCs kommen vom Entwickler selbst und die haben die etwas umfangreicheren AddOns abgelöst, wenn ich z. B. an das AddOn "Awakening" zu Dragon Age: Origins denke oder an "Spezial Force" zu Battlefield 2.


Mit Modifikationen wurden Spiele groß und was denkst Du, wenn zum Beispiel EoD, FH, BG42 und und und etwas gekostet hätten? Wäre das Grundspiel ebenfalls so erfolgreich geworden, wie dieses heute ist?
Wie einige schon sagten, denn eine Mod wird aus Liebe zum Spiel erstellt und seine Arbeit wird mit der Community geteilt.
Es ist seit langem eine Art ungeschriebenes Gesetz, für eine Modifikation keine Geld zu verlangen.
Warum will man in der heutigen Zeit der Seasion-Pässe, Premiummitgliedschaften usw. usf. Geld verlangen, nur weil man wie die Großen etwas vom Kuchen abhaben möchte?

Was ist,
wenn ich Deine Arbeit gegen Entgelt erwerbe und mein Spiel läuft nicht mehr? 
Ist Deine Arbeit dann mit den anderen Mods kompatibel und gewährst Du mir, daß ich in keine Zwickmühle komme, so daß ich auf tausend andere Mods oder kostenpflichtige Arbeiten angewiesen bin?
Ist es eigentlich erlaubt, Geld für eine Modifikation zu verlangen und beißt sich das nicht mit der Eula des Spieles?
Wie sieht es mit den Rechten Dritter aus, wenn Du z. B. eine Rüstungsarbeit erstellt und diese Rüstung kommt aus anderen Spielen oder gar von der 3D-Szene (Poser usw.)


----------



## Batze (30. April 2015)

@Kwengie
Lass doch Doomkeeper sabbeln. Wir wissen doch alle was er meint. Und um was es hier im Grunde geht hat er eh nicht kapiert.
Und wenn das Ganze, dieses sogenannte Experiment wie er es nennt nicht von Valve, sondern von EA oder Ubisoft gekommen wäre, dann würde er ganz anders reden.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (30. April 2015)

@ Batze: Hahaha, an sich ein fantastischer Rat. Nur ist es leider so: lässt man die Herrschaften seines Schlags ungehindert sabbeln, hat am Ende des Tages Valve sein Pay-Mod-System tatsächlich mit kaum Widerstand durchgeboxt... also doch vielleicht besser widersprechen, wo es nur geht, sozusagen nur zur Sicherheit  . Und wer weiß, vielleicht erleben wir ja ein kleines Wunder und er lernts noch eines Tages (auch wenn die Chancen wohl verschwindend gering sein dürften).


----------



## SGDrDeath (30. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> @Kwengie
> Lass doch Doomkeeper sabbeln. Wir wissen doch alle was er meint. Und um was es hier im Grunde geht hat er eh nicht kapiert.
> Und wenn das Ganze, dieses sogenannte Experiment wie er es nennt nicht von Valve, sondern von EA oder Ubisoft gekommen wäre, dann würde er ganz anders reden.


Das Lustigste bei ihm ist das er anderen Widersprüchlichkeit vorwirft aber seine eigene nicht sieht. Spendenbuttons sind ihm nicht vertrauenswürdig, aber wenn Valve Geld für die Mods eintreibt ist es plötzlich vertrauenswürdig. Er merkt nur leider nicht, das sich an der Vertrauenssituation nichts geändert hat, Valve wird da auch nix für ihn tun, die streichen nur einfach Geld ein dann. Denn rein rechtlich hat sich gar nix geändert, es gab bei den bezahlten Mods außer der Lieferung des Mods keine anderen Ansprüche als bei den Spenden da gar nix geklärt war.


----------



## Razor666 (30. April 2015)

Das ist die Geiz ist Geil Mentalität in Reinkultur. Je nach Aufwand und Nutzen im Spiel selber, würde ich *keinen* Mod kostenlos anbieten. Warum auch? Die Firmen nennen es DLC und können es kostenpflichtig anbieten, die Modder nicht? Jeder der Wählen gehen kann, sollte auch in der Lage sein, zu entscheiden ob er es kauft oder nicht. 

Das Urheberrecht greift automatisch, jeder Content den ich selber erstelle unterliegt dem. Dann gibt es halt AGBs und gut ist. In anderen Bereichen der Software Branche gibt es ja auch Plugins und die sind zum großen Teil kostenpflichtig und auch sehr gut gemacht. Da gibt es auch keine Streitigkeiten. Wenn ich als Spieler halt die Funktionalität xyz im Spiel haben möchte...muss ich dafür zahlen.


----------



## Kwengie (30. April 2015)

@Batze:
bring EA nicht auf dumme Gedanken, 
denn diesem Publisher ist mittlerweile alles zuzutrauen...

@Razor666:


> Das ist die Geiz ist Geil Mentalität in Reinkultur



... wie kann man eigentlich nur so ignorant sein, so daß sich die Balken schon biegen?

*Eine Modifikation* ist grundsätzlich kostenlos...
... Auszug aus Wikipidia!

Ich schicke Dir mal den Zoll nach Hause, weil der Verdacht
auf Schwarzarbeit besteht, denn was Du vorhast, ist kommerziell bedingt.

Führe Dir bitte auch mal den Grundgedanken und den Kodex einer Modifikation und der Modding-Community zu Gemüte!

PS:
Wenn ich von Dir eine kostenpflichtige Arbeit erwerbe, dann erwerbe ich auch Rechte als Käufer, da ja ein Geschäft zustande kommt.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (30. April 2015)

Was Doomkeeper glaub ich nicht sehen will ist das Modder keinen Regeln unterworfen sind. Sie müssen die Mod nicht Spielkompatibel machen, kein Support geben, dafür Sorgen das es auf vielen verschiedenen Sytem läuft, schauen ob ihre Mod fehlerfrei ist oder es genügend Spielinhalt für 10€ hat. Er muss sie auch nicht weiterentwickeln, warum auch wenn er schon genug eingesackt hat. Sie hauen einfach einen Preis drauf und der Konsument tappt erstmal im dunkeln. Argumentationen wie "wenn die Mod Schrott kauft man sie nicht" zählen da einfach nicht da sie bei neuen Mods a) noch keiner richtig bewerten kann (bei Großmods) und b) Meinungen oft subjektiv sind. Es gibt da einfach keine Qualitätssicherung und das unterscheidet eine Mod gänzlich von einem DLC. Die Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Moddern wird drunter leiden und dadurch wird auch die Zahl guter Mods dann schwinden.  
Wenn dazu noch Designschwächen durch Modder beseitigt werden und das dann entlohnt wird, dann hat man Ende noch unfertigere Vollpreisspiele und muss dann noch mehr für Spiele bezahlen um ein tolles Erlebnis zu bekommen.

Nunja wir drehen uns bei der Diskussion eh im Kreis und auf nen gemeinsammen Nenner werden wohl auch nie kommen.  Nur wenn wir uns schon nicht einig werden können was richtig und falsch ist, wie sollen es dann die Spielehersteller und Plattformbetreiber dann können bzw die ganzen Modder das objektiv betrachten? 
Aufjedenfall werd ich mich jetzt mal bei dem Thema ausklinken da man seit Tagen und in verschiedenen Threads immer wieder mit den gleichen Argumenten auf der Stelle tritt und ich hab das Gefühl das die Leute sich hier langsam zu sehr angiften was der Community auch schadet.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. April 2015)

@Bravestarr1701: Sehr vernünftiger Vorschlag. 

Das Problem ist wirklich, dass wir uns im Kreis drehen. 
Für mich ist es z.B. sonnenklar, wenn Mods Geld verlangen, sie automatisch professionell arbeiten (wollen), mit allem, was dazu gehört, inklusive Verpflichtungen gegenüber den Käufern und natürlich dem Finanzamt.

@Kwengie: Eine eigene Firma gründen ist übrigens völlig unproblematisch. Wenn es sich nicht gerade um einen Beruf mit bestimmten formalen Zugangshürden (z.B. Arzt, Rechtsanwalt, etc.) handelt, genügt es völlig, beim Finanzamt die Aufnahme einer entsprechenden Tätigkeit anzumelden. Man bekommt dann eine entsprechende Steuernummer. Niemand muss gleich mit einer GmbH, oder gleich AG ins Geschäftleben starten. 

Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich mittlerweile auch alles gesagt, was ich zu sagen habe.


----------



## Riesenhummel (30. April 2015)

Als nächstes be heuln sie dann rum wenn sie ihre herr der Ringe mod zu Skyrim mit orignalsountrckncht fü 50 Euro verkauf können und Ihnen Warner Brothers aufs Dach steigen. "Urheberrecht? Ich dachte das gilt für gamer und Jugendliche nicht, die viel Geld mit dem Eigentum anderer verdienen wollen!"

Und als nächstes Regen Sie sich auf weil sie dann Steuern zahlen müssen. Die sind sich so 20.  Jahrhundert.

Die Mentalität geht mir auf den Senkel. Heute ist es nicht nur Geiz ist geil, sondern "ich nehm mir einfach das was andren gehört und verdiene damit Geld."


----------



## Urbs11 (30. April 2015)

Wie alle immer nur Geldgeil sind... so kann das ja nix werden.


----------



## Stern1710 (30. April 2015)

Nur so als Idee:
Mods bleiben auf Steam kostenlos, man kann aber über Steam (z.B mit Steamguthaben) dem Modder eine Spende geben. Wichtig wäre mit dabei, dass der Modder praktisch alles erhält, sagen wir 99% für den Modder und 1% für Steam, dass sie den "Service" anbieten. Ich denke, dass wäre fair und beide Seiten (USer und Modder) haben was davon.
Ich denke, dass der Komfort über Steam für viele eine Schwelle weniger wäre.


----------



## Frullo (30. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht wirklich über die Motivation solche Programmierer diskutieren?



Nein, alles worauf ich Dich aufmerksam machen wollte war, dass Deine Aussage 

"Wenn Modder irgendeinen finanziellen Nutzen haben wollen dann führt kein Weg an Paid Mods vorbei."

schlicht und ergriffen falsch ist, weil sie bereits heute - ohne Paid Mods - irgendeinen finanziellen Nutzen haben können. QED.


----------



## chips7 (30. April 2015)

Ich musste es etwas kürzen, nicht wegen des Inhalts, sondern weil sonst der Umfang schlichtweg zu gross geworden wäre.


Rookster schrieb:


> Modden macht Arbeit, ist aber keine Arbeit. Keiner hat die Modder beauftragt. Keiner hat die Modder gezwungen, Ihre Freizeit ins Modden zu investieren und dann den Mod auch noch zu veröffentlichen. Wer glaubt seine Mod wäre Arbeit und der verdient finanziellen Ausgleich dafür hat das Prinzip nicht verstanden und sollte sich gefälligst einen tatsächlichen Job in der Branche suchen. Das ist nicht die Aufgabe der Spieler.


Ein bisschen Flexibilität muss man schon an den Tag legen. Wenn jemand von Arbeit spricht, muss damit nicht zwingend eine Anstellung gemeint sein. Und selbst dann gibt es viele Mods, die nicht von einem Einmann Team produziert werden, sondern wo aktiv nach Leuten gesucht und ihnen im Grunde ein Arbeitsauftrag erteilt wird. Ich seh es grundsätzlich auch so, dass jemand der eine Mod erstellt nicht zwingend Geld dafür erhalten muss, aber wenn er es möchte, ist es ok. Schlechte Mods werden sich, wenn sie Geld kosten, sehr schnell rar machen und wenn nicht, war sie eben doch nicht so schlecht. Ob ein Bild, dass von einem 3. Klässler gemalt sein könnte, es wert ist Millionen dafür auszugeben, liegt nunmal auch im Auge und Ermessen des Betrachters. Fakt ist, dass viele heute wichtige Leute in der Games Branche genauso angefangen haben wie die Modder heute. Sie haben Spiele programmiert, ohne dass jemand ihnen einen Auftrag gegeben hätte. Erst daraus ist überhaupt eine Industrie geworden. Und viele modden eben u.a. deswegen, weil sie damit einen Einstieg in die Branche finden wollen. Auch gibt es z.B. in Thailand "Bergstämme" die sich bezahlen lassen, dass sie Touristen aufnehmen. Mittlerweile mag es einen Auftrag dahinter geben, aber angefangen hat es sicher nicht so. Zu sagen, dass ein Hobby nicht bezaht werden darf, ist schlichtweg nicht haltbar. Es gibt kein Gesetz oder keine Definition oder irgendwelche sozialen Normen, die das nicht erlauben würden.



Rookster schrieb:


> Aber wieso genau sollen wir jetzt *auf einmal* für etwas bezahlen, dass der Allgemeinheit (!) kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, zum Nutzen der Allgemeinheit (inklusive der Modder, da sie als Hobbyisten selber Spieler sind und daher auch von den kostenlosen Mods anderer profitieren)?


Ich könnte auch die Gegenfrage stellen: Wieso nicht? Wenn es die Mods am Ende besser machen würde? Ich werde jetzt keine... wie nanntest du es? "Wirtschaftsproaganda" ... an den Tag legen. Aber es gibt durchaus Hoffnung, dass die Qualität nicht leidet. Ausserdem musst du für gar nichts bezahlen. Du kannst auch ohne Mods spielen und die Modder konnten die Mods wie bis anhin kostenlos auf Steam stellen. Wenn es so klar wäre, dass Mods ein Allgemeingut sein sollen, dann könnte Valve das System problemlos laufen lassen, weil eh alle Mods kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt würden. Dass das nicht passiert zeigt nur, dass kein Konsens vorhanden ist und das wiederum bedeutet, man muss es ausdiskutieren und den best möglichen Weg für alle finden.



Rookster schrieb:


> Wer auf einer öffentlichen Grünfläche freiwillig den Rasen mäht hat schlichtweg keinen Anspruch darauf, dass ihn irgendjemand dafür bezahlt, am allerwenigsten die Picknicker, die sich darauf niederlassen.


Schöne Metapher. Nur leider hast du nicht geschrieben, auf was sich die öffentliche Grünfläche bezieht. Weil Steam kann damit nicht gemeint sein. Es ist eine Vertriebsplattform mit Zusatzdienstleistungen, kein Allgemeingut. Wenn das Internet damit gemeint wäre, dürfte im Internet ja eigentlich nichts etwas kosten. Was deine öffentliche Grünfläche sein soll, würde mich ernsthaft interessieren.



Rookster schrieb:


> Weil der Markt natürlich immer alles richtet und auch immer zum Besten für alle Beteiligten, aber auf jeden Fall zum Besten der Konsumenten.


Statistisch gesehen, über alles hinweg gerechnet, stimmt es halt, dass die Produktqualität besser wird. Wenn Kapitalismus nicht bessere Produkte hervorgebracht hätte, als andere Systeme (Sozialismus z.B.), dann wäre sie nicht der Standart. Das heisst nicht, dass es keine Nachteile gibt. Aber zumindest in Bezug auf die Qualität von Produktion, ist das Angebot und Nachfrage-System super. Am Ende ist halt Qualität nicht das, was einem selber gfällt, sondern das, was der Masse gefällt. Man kann das natürlich scheisse finden, ist aber leider so. Da müsste man sich dann eher über die "Dämlichkeit der Menschheit" unterhalten.



Rookster schrieb:


> Ich kann mir die ganze Pro-Pay-Fraktion nur so erklären, dass da einige Leute hoffen, sie könnten damit genau so einfach viel Geld mit ihrem Hobby verdienen wie die wenigen YouTube "Stars" mit ihren albernen Let's Plays und Video Blogs oder die ganz seltenen Ausnahmen in der Modding-Szene wie Garry "Mr. Entitlement" Newman  von Garry's Mod.


Gut, dann bin ich wohl eine Ausnahme, weil ich nie Geld verdienen werde mit modden. Dennoch sehe ich es als Chance. Sofern es gut umgesetzt ist. Wie ich schon mal erwähnt hatte, sind Shareware oder Demo Modelle dafür unter Umständen geeignet.



Rookster schrieb:


> Und lässt völlig außen vor, dass es bei diesem Vorstoß von Bethsoft und Valve niemals um die Modder ging. Es ging niemals darum, ob Modder jetzt wirklich für ihr "Arbeit" "entlohnt" werden sollen dürfen und ob die community die "Arbeit" der Modder 'nicht zu würdigen weiß'- es ging immer nur darum, für Bethsoft und Valve einen neuen Markt anzuzapfen und an jeder Mikrotransaktion Geld zu verdienen.
> Es ging nie um die Modder oder die community, es ging und geht nur um pure, zynische kapitalistische Ausbeutung vom "Potential", um bereits gezahlt habende Kunden (uns Spieler) noch weiter zu melken.
> Jeder der etwas anderes glaubt, glaubt auch an den Coca-Cola-Weihnachtsmann und das Politiker ausschließlich nur für das Volk arbeiten, völlig aufrichtig und uneigennützig.


So wirklich fair ist es nicht von Kapitalismus Propaganda zu reden und dann in purer Propaganda Manier Aussagen in den Raum zu stellen, die extrems von eigener Meinung und Ablehnung durchtränkt sind. Nur mal so...



Rookster schrieb:


> Allerdings sind solche Projekte stets die Ausnahme und unter den 40.000 Mods auf Skyrim Nexus sind nichtmal 1% so groß und aufwändig.


Hier haben wir ein typisches Beispiel von: Wo fängt aufwendig an und wo hört es auf? Ist eine Mod die halb so gross ist wie Nehrim immer noch genug gross, um Geld dafür verlangen zu dürfen? Wer entscheidet das? Die Modder haben auf Steam im Moment nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder sie entwickeln gar nichts oder sie stellen es kostenlos zur Verfügung (korrigiere mich bitte jemand, wenn es anders ist).  Grossen Mods würdest du sogar eingestehen, dass sie ein bisschen was damit verdienen. Sich dann aber wieder hinstellen und jegliche Lösung verteufeln, ist eben auch nicht der richtige Weg. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten. Spendenbuttons, "zahl so viel du willst" Optionen, Shareware, Demos, Geldzurück Garantien,... nicht alles sind passable Lösungen. Aber es gibt Möglichkeiten.



Rookster schrieb:


> Und dass so riesige Projekte wie Nehrim nur unter aktiver Mithilfe dutzender community-Mitglieder möglich sind und daher auch entsprechend aufwendige rechtliche Geldverteilungsfragen im Falle einer Kommerzialisierung entstehen muss hier daher auch nicht erörtert werden.


Da muss ich dir recht geben. Die rechtliche Frage ist eine schwierige. Aber sie liesse sich lösen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (30. April 2015)

Puuuh, also an sich muss ich ja meinen Vorrednern recht geben, die sagten, dass sich die Diskussion hier mittlerweile nur noch im Kreis dreht und quasi die immer gleichen Argumente wieder und wieder durchgemischt werden, aber HEILIGER BIMBAM, das eine muss ich jetzt leider doch noch loswerden:


chips7 schrieb:


> Statistisch gesehen, über alles hinweg gerechnet, stimmt es halt, dass die Produktqualität besser wird. Wenn Kapitalismus nicht bessere Produkte hervorgebracht hätte, als andere Systeme (Sozialismus z.B.), dann wäre sie nicht der Standart. Das heisst nicht, dass es keine Nachteile gibt. Aber zumindest in Bezug auf die Qualität von Produktion, ist das Angebot und Nachfrage-System super. Am Ende ist halt Qualität nicht das, was einem selber gfällt, sondern das, was der Masse gefällt. Man kann das natürlich scheisse finden, ist aber leider so. Da müsste man sich dann eher über die "Dämlichkeit der Menschheit" unterhalten.


Qualität ist, was der Masse gefällt? Wow, ich kann gar nicht sagen, wie sehr mich allein diese Idee verstört... Also verkauft demnach McDonald's Futter von kaum zu übertreffender Qualität, wird ja schließlich von jedem Affen gefressen das Zeug?! Und die Shows mit den richtig großen Einschaltquoten wie DSDS oder Dschungelcamp, Big Brother und Konsorten, das ist echtes Qualitätsfernsehen, bloß weil die (sagen wirs wie es ist DUMME Masse so drauf abfährt?! Das hat mit Qualität nix zu tun, sondern höchstens mit (mangelndem) Geschmack. Du hast zwar recht, dass nicht einer allein entscheidet, was Qualität ist (das gefällt mir, also hats ne gute Qualität Oo), aber zu behaupten, dass der Wankelmut der Massen entscheidet, was Qualität sein soll, ist extremer Blödsinn!
Und wenn der Kapitalismus so grandiose Produkte hervorgebracht hat, wieso schreit jetzt der größte Teil Europas vor Schrecken auf, in der Aussicht, dass bald durch TTiP der ganze genmanipulierte Drecksfraß mit Scheissqualität aus dem "Königreich des Kapitalismus" (USA) hier rüber schwappen soll?!
Und auf die von dir vorgeschlagene Diskussion zum Thema "Dämlichkeit der Menschheit" solltest du dich vielleicht gar nicht erst einlassen, wenn du von vornherein hier so einen Humbug in den Raum wirfst.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Warum will man in der heutigen Zeit der Seasion-Pässe, Premiummitgliedschaften usw. usf. Geld verlangen, nur weil man wie die Großen etwas vom Kuchen abhaben möchte?


a) Weil es technisch gut umsetzbar ist
und b) weil es der Markt möchte. Einige Modder möchten gerne bezahlt werden und einige Zocker würden sowas auch gerne unterstützen.

So einfach ist das. Modder machen eine andere Arbeit wie die Hauptentwickler. u.a. komplette Remakes mit neuer Engine etc. Sowas kriegst du nirgends anders.



> Was ist,
> wenn ich Deine Arbeit gegen Entgelt erwerbe und mein Spiel läuft nicht mehr?
> Ist Deine Arbeit dann mit den anderen Mods kompatibel und gewährst Du mir, daß ich in keine Zwickmühle komme, so daß ich auf tausend andere Mods oder kostenpflichtige Arbeiten angewiesen bin?
> Ist es eigentlich erlaubt, Geld für eine Modifikation zu verlangen und beißt sich das nicht mit der Eula des Spieles?
> Wie sieht es mit den Rechten Dritter aus, wenn Du z. B. eine Rüstungsarbeit erstellt und diese Rüstung kommt aus anderen Spielen oder gar von der 3D-Szene (Poser usw.)



Du stellst hier Fragen mit denen die Branche sich jetzt aktuell auseinandersetzt weil es eben ein komplett neuer Markt ist.
Was erwartest du denn jetzt von mir? Dass ich dir einen Masterplan präsentiere? 

Irgendwann fängt eine Entwicklung eben an und die verantwortlichen werden sich jetzt Gedanken darüber machen wie man alle möglichen Probleme angeht und ob diese Idee überhaupt
richtig sinnvoll umsetzbar ist.

Ich habe nie gesagt dass das ohne jeglichen Probleme einfach so umsetzbar ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. April 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das Lustigste bei ihm ist das er anderen Widersprüchlichkeit vorwirft aber seine eigene nicht sieht. Spendenbuttons sind ihm nicht vertrauenswürdig, aber wenn Valve Geld für die Mods eintreibt ist es plötzlich vertrauenswürdig. Er merkt nur leider nicht, das sich an der Vertrauenssituation nichts geändert hat, Valve wird da auch nix für ihn tun, die streichen nur einfach Geld ein dann. Denn rein rechtlich hat sich gar nix geändert, es gab bei den bezahlten Mods außer der Lieferung des Mods keine anderen Ansprüche als bei den Spenden da gar nix geklärt war.



Du hast anscheinend nicht verstanden bzw. den Beitrag nicht gründlich gelesen.

Ich vertraue der Platform Steam weil Valve dafür die Verantwortung trägt und erst seit Steam nutze ich Paypall.
Wenn jemand irgendwelche Links reinstellt die nicht an Steam gebunden sind dann möchte ich sowas einfach nicht.

Wenn diese Zahlungsvorgänge auf Steam stattfinden bzw. offiziell von Valve & Co. abgesegnet sind dann bin ich bereits sowas zu unterstützen.
Einfach irgendwelche Links anklicken und Geld überweisen ist nicht meine Art. Ich brauche einen Namen mit dem ich was anfangen kann und keine Links die außerhalb von Steam funktionieren.

Jetzt ists verständlich genug


----------



## doomkeeper (30. April 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Was Doomkeeper glaub ich nicht sehen will ist das Modder keinen Regeln unterworfen sind. Sie müssen die Mod nicht Spielkompatibel machen, kein Support geben, dafür Sorgen das es auf vielen verschiedenen Sytem läuft, schauen ob ihre Mod fehlerfrei ist oder es genügend Spielinhalt für 10€ hat. Er muss sie auch nicht weiterentwickeln, warum auch wenn er schon genug eingesackt hat. Sie hauen einfach einen Preis drauf und der Konsument tappt erstmal im dunkeln. Argumentationen wie "wenn die Mod Schrott kauft man sie nicht" zählen da einfach nicht da sie bei neuen Mods a) noch keiner richtig bewerten kann (bei Großmods) und b) Meinungen oft subjektiv sind. Es gibt da einfach keine Qualitätssicherung und das unterscheidet eine Mod gänzlich von einem DLC.



Sehr schön wie du die rechtliche Verpflichtungen der Modder hier komplett ausblendest und nur über den Aspekt des Preises schimpfst... Das nenne ich mal konstruktiv und sachlich 



> Die Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Moddern wird drunter leiden und dadurch wird auch die Zahl guter Mods dann schwinden.


Wieso soll das passieren? Ich bin der Meinung dass die Zahl der guten Mods sogar eher steigen wird, weil ambitionierte Modder endlich eine kleine Absicherung haben.
Auch hier schön anzusehen dass du die kostenlosen Mods gar nicht mehr berücksichtigst, als ob sie komplett ersetzt werden.



> Wenn dazu noch Designschwächen durch Modder beseitigt werden und das dann entlohnt wird, dann hat man Ende noch unfertigere Vollpreisspiele und muss dann noch mehr für Spiele bezahlen um ein tolles Erlebnis zu bekommen.


Und du weißt also schon jetzt wie genau dieses Konzept des Paid-Mods funktioniert oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?
Da wissen weder Bethesda noch Valve wie man dieses Thema genau angehen soll und einige im Forum haben anscheinend voll den Durchblick 

Die rabenschwarze Brille ist genau so schlecht wie die rosarote Brille - ab und zu absetzen wäre nicht verkehrt und einfach mal abwarten und nicht sofort den Teufel an die Wand malen.



> Aufjedenfall werd ich mich jetzt mal bei dem Thema ausklinken da man seit Tagen und in verschiedenen Threads immer wieder mit den gleichen Argumenten auf der Stelle tritt und ich hab das Gefühl das die Leute sich hier langsam zu sehr angiften was der Community auch schadet.



Angiften tun sich viele Leute hier nur weil einige es nicht schaffen sachlich zu bleiben. Beim Thema Mods werden viele sofort emotional und verhalten sich wie Kinder deren kostenlose Spielzeuge man wegnimmt.
Das große Problem fängt ja schon damit an dass viele Zocker denken dass sie ein Recht auf kostenlose Mods hätten 

Solange einige unter uns Zockern sich an diesen Gedanken festklammern wird es immer heftige Diskussionen geben.
Viele ertragen einfach nicht die Realität und lassen ihren Frust raus.

Du machst es mit diesem Beitrag nicht anders und lässt viele Askepkte einfach so links liegen. Denn wenn Kauf/Verkauf im Spiel ist dann gibt es automatisch rechtliche Dinge die ein Modder in Zukunft beachten muss. Aber nicht nur ein Modder sondern ebenfalls indirekt Valve und noch ein anderer (i.d.R. alle Gewinnbeteiligten)
Inwiefern ein Paid-Modder die Verantwortung für sein Werk tragen muss ist jetzt eine Frage die geklärt werden muss.
Einfach zu behaupten dass ein Paid Modder ledligich Geld verdienen wird und jegliche Narrenfreiheit eines Free-Modders besitzt, ist absolut falsch und extrem einseitig von dir beleuchtet.


----------



## Cicero (30. April 2015)

ten10 schrieb:


> Urplötzlich sind jetzt alle Modder arm, können ihre Rechnungen nicht bezahlen und haben trotzdem, obwohl sie die Zeit dafür eigentlich nicht haben, an diesen Mods gebastelt und diese als "Mods" herausgegeben ... ?!.



Nein, das hat auch keiner gesagt. Weder hier im Forum, noch von den Moddern, die sich jetzt gemeldet haben. In dem von Valve initiierten und jetzt wieder offline genommenen System hatten die Modder die Chance, ihr Hobby zumindest etwas REFINANZIEREN zu können. Sie hatten die Option (!), etwas Geld für ihren Aufwand zu bekommen. Gewissermaßen eine Form der "Aufwandsentschädigung". Spassbremse hat da ein gutes Beispiel gebracht: Scheinbar betreibt er das Hobby Bogenschießen, was nicht ganz so billig ist (@Spassbremse: korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege). Durch das Geben von Kursen hat er die Chance, sein Hobby etwas rezufinanzieren. Im Marketing- Blahblah gesprochen: eine Win-Win-Situation. Er kann seinem Hobby nachgehen, bekommt dafür auch etwas Geld und seine "Schüler" erlernen das Bogenschießen. 

Den Gedankengang kann man jetzt mühelos auf die Modding. Szenze übertragen. Und ich finde, dagegen ist erstmal nichts einzuwenden. Zumal wir wahrscheinlich über Beträge gesprochen hätten, die entweder im Cent- Bereich gelegen oder nur ein paar Euros gewesen wären. Es kann ja sein, dass dieses System nicht funktioniert hätte. Dafür hätte man es, meiner Meinung nach, aber erstmal ausprobieren sollen.


----------



## Cicero (30. April 2015)

doppelpost, sorry


----------



## doomkeeper (30. April 2015)

Einige leben einfach in einer Traumwelt und möchten nicht aufwachen das ist alles. Wenn man die Fakten auf den Tisch legt wird man attackiert weil man eine Veränderung nicht sofort als das Böse anerkennt


----------



## Cicero (30. April 2015)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht was Modder sich aufregende, Mods waren eh und je gratis und somit eine reine Hobby Arbeit! .





Rookster schrieb:


> Das Allgemeinwohl (die Mod community) zu  beeinträchtigen und massiv zu stören, nur damit einige wenige die Chance  auf einen Zuverdienst haben und einige mehr in unverantwortlicher  Naivität davon träumen können, ist nur eins: Asozial..



Sorry, dass ich mich einmische. Aber das ist nachweislich einfach falsch. Schon seit den Zeiten von Quake, UT etc. gibt es Modder, die ihre Arbeit gegen Geld anbieten. Nicht über Steam, aber über eigenen Homepages. Und bisher gab es dadurch keine großen Störungen in der Modding- Szene, oder?


----------



## Cicero (30. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> *Eine Modifikation* ist grundsätzlich kostenlos...
> ... Auszug aus Wikipidia!




Uh, wau. Ja wenn es in Wikipedia steht....  /ironie

Übrigens: In Wikipedia steht "üblicherweise kostenlose" und nicht grundsätzlich. Wenn du zitierst, dann bitte richtig. Zwischen "grunsätzlich" und "üblicherweise" besteht nämlich ein Unterschied.


----------



## Batze (30. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Einige leben einfach in einer Traumwelt und möchten nicht aufwachen das ist alles.



Dann wach doch mal auf und komm mal aus deiner Valve/Steam Traumwelt raus. Das wäre mal ein guter Schritt.

Allein diese Aussage 



> Ich vertraue der Platform Steam weil Valve dafür die Verantwortung trägt und erst seit Steam nutze ich Paypall.
> Wenn jemand irgendwelche Links reinstellt die nicht an Steam gebunden sind dann möchte ich sowas einfach nicht.


sagt doch schon wie Steam Blind du wirklich bist.
Paypal ist also toll, weil Steam es nutzt, und wenn andere Paypal, oder was anderes außerhalb von Steam nutzen ist es natürlich nicht mehr so gut, obwohl es Inhaltlich genau das gleiche ist. Genau so kommt diese Aussage rüber.
Sorry, aber das ist an Blindheit, Steam Gehorsamkeit und Dummheit nicht mehr zu überbieten.


----------



## Kwengie (30. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> a) Weil es technisch gut umsetzbar ist
> und b) weil es der Markt möchte. Einige Modder möchten gerne bezahlt werden und einige Zocker würden sowas auch gerne unterstützen.
> 
> So einfach ist das. Modder machen eine andere Arbeit wie die Hauptentwickler. u.a. komplette Remakes mit neuer Engine etc. Sowas kriegst du nirgends anders.
> ...



es ist nicht technisch umsetzbar!

*A:*
Viele Modifikationen von Skyrim setzen andere Modifikationen voraus, die wiederum auf andere aufbauen.

*B:
*Rechte dritter werden verletzt, wenn z. B. Soundfiles aus anderen Werken genommen werden.
Beispiel: Silent Hunter und "Das Boot" von Wolfgang Petersen!!!

*C:
*weil das gegen das Prinzip der Moddinggeschichte verstößt, da Mods grundsätzlich kostenlos sind.

Wie oft sollen wir Dir das noch sagen,
daß Modigikationen vom Ersteller in der *Freizeit *entwickelt/ erstellt werden und dies sein Hobby ist, wenn er Freude am Spiel hat.
Seine Werke teilt er dann mit der Community und der größte Lohn eines Modders ist doch, daß dieser sieht, daß seine Mod gut ankommt.
Ein eventuelles Sprungbrett in die Spielbranche? Schließlich kann er Referenzen dem potentiellen Arbeitgeber vorweisen.

Zahle ich für Deine Arbeit jetzt 14,99 Euro, dann gehst Du gewisse Verpflichtungen ein und bist gezwungen, daß Deine Arbeit mit anderen Arbeiten/ Mods harmonisiert und daß Du diese auch pflegst.
Ich habe an die 100 Mods für Skyrim geladen und glaube mir, mein Spiel ist ziemlich instabil geworden und dafür gebe ich kein Geld aus, wenn mein Spiel instabil wird.
Schließlich wollte ja Bethesda keinen Support übernehmen und das wäre die neue Abzocke unter Spielern geworden!!!!


Wie ich Dir schon sagte, gründe eine Ich-AG und verkaufe Deine Arbeiten und bediene Dich ruhig an fremden Inhalten.
Frag vorher den Entwickler/ Publisher, ob Du Deine Arbeiten kostenpflichtig vertreiben darfst, denn dies verstößt meiner Anschicht nach, gegen die Eula.


----------



## Cicero (30. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> ...sagt doch schon wie Steam Blind du wirklich bist. Paypal ist also toll, weil Steam es nutzt,.



Sorry, das ich mich auch hier einmische. Aber hier hat doomkeeper schon etwas recht. Vieles im Internet, gerade wenn es um Geld geht, basiert auf Vertrauen. Auf einer Seite, der ich aus irgendeinem Grund nicht vertraue, würde ich nie Geldtransaktionen auslösen! Da pflichtest du mir doch sicherlich bei, oder? Egal ob Online-Shops, Zahlungsanbieter, etc. Alles in dieser Richtung im Internet fußt auf Vertrauen. Und ja: Wenn ich die Auswahl hab zwischen einer großen (hier sogar: der größten weltweit!) Spieleplattform und einer privat gemachten HP, die einen selbstgebastelten "Donate"- Button hat, der irgendeine Zahlungstransaktion initiert... Ich zumindest vertraue dann eher Steam.



Kwengie schrieb:


> *C:
> *weil das gegen das Prinzip der Moddinggeschichte verstößt, da Mods grundsätzlich kostenlos sind.




Nein entschuldige Kwengie. Das ist einfach falsch. Es gibt und gab schon immer in der "Moddinggeschichte" Anbieter, die ihre Mods gegen Geld auf einer eigenen HP angeboten haben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Einige leben einfach in einer Traumwelt und möchten nicht aufwachen das ist alles. Wenn man die Fakten auf den Tisch legt wird man attackiert weil man eine Veränderung nicht sofort als das Böse anerkennt


Was für eine Traumwelt? Wenn ich kostenpflichtige Mods aus guten Gründen, die hier von mir und anderen schon zu genüge breit getreten wurden, nicht gut heiße, lebe ich also in einer Traumwelt? 

Nimm es mir echt nicht übel, aber du beweist in dieser Diskussion wieder einmal, wie sehr du von Valve und Steam verblendet bist. Valve hat damit angefangen. Muss ja gut sein, ne? Was wäre passiert, wenn plötzlich EA oder Ubisoft oder Activision eine Pay Wall für Mods eingerichtet hätte? Das sind Firmen, die du konsequent kritisierst. Wäre das dann schlecht gewesen?


----------



## Kwengie (30. April 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Uh, wau. Ja wenn es in Wikipedia steht....  /ironie
> 
> Übrigens: In Wikipedia steht "üblicherweise kostenlose" und nicht grundsätzlich. Wenn du zitierst, dann bitte richtig. Zwischen "grunsätzlich" und "üblicherweise" besteht nämlich ein Unterschied.




und????
oder auch so, denn ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen nachgeschaut gehabt und ich habe Wichtigers zu tun, als jetzt Haarspalterei zu betreiben.


Also haben wir Deiner Meinung nach in einer Traumwelt gelebt. als zu den Spielen im vorigen Jahrhundert die ersten Mods angeboten worden sind und warum soll der Kodex plötzlich umgeschrieben werden, nur weil einige geldgierige Menschen plötzlich Geld sehen wollen?

Die Mods, die Du gegen Geld verkaufen möchtest, sind keine Mods mehr, sondern eher DLCs.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. April 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Uh, wau. Ja wenn es in Wikipedia steht....  /ironie
> 
> Übrigens: In Wikipedia steht "üblicherweise kostenlose" und nicht grundsätzlich. Wenn du zitierst, dann bitte richtig. Zwischen "grunsätzlich" und "üblicherweise" besteht nämlich ein Unterschied.



Viele Leute haben leider Probleme die Wörter zu lesen und verschlingen oftmals nur komplette Sätze bzw. drehen sich alles schön hin damit es der eigenen Vorstellung passt.
Dass Mods für immer und ewig kostenlos sein müssen ist eine falsche Annahme, auch wenn sie bis heute nie kostenpflichtig waren.

Niemand hat ein Recht auf kostenlose Mods. Wer was anderes behauptet lebt in seiner eigenen Welt und ist nicht in der Lage konstruktive Gespräche zu führen.


----------



## Kwengie (30. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Viele Leute haben leider Probleme die Wörter zu lesen und verschlingen oftmals nur komplette Sätze bzw. drehen sich alles schön hin damit es der eigenen Vorstellung passt.
> Dass Mods für immer und ewig kostenlos sein müssen ist eine falsche Annahme, auch wenn sie bis heute nie kostenpflichtig waren.
> 
> Niemand hat ein Recht auf kostenlose Mods. Wer was anderes behauptet lebt in seiner eigenen Welt und ist nicht in der Lage konstruktive Gespräche zu führen.




*Lieber doomkeeper,
in der Tat haben viele Leute eine Leseschwäche, wie Du wieder eindrucksvoll an den Tag legst.*

Lese einen Post vor Deinem, was ich geschrieben habe, denn den Artikel zu den Modifikationen auf Wikipidia habe ich vor einigen Tagen gelesen gehabt und ich habe *Wichtigers* zu tun, als mir Wort für Wort zu merken.

Entschuldige bitte, daß ich aus diesem Wort ein anderes gemacht habe!
Es tut mir leid!!!


und:
ich glaube,
Du wiederholst Dich, wenn Du nun wieder betonst, daß keiner ein Recht auf kostenlose Mods hätte!


PS:
Ich klinke mich ebenfalls aus dieser Unterhaltung aus, da die Befürworter der kostenpflichtigen Arbeiten, die früher als kostenlose Mods der Community 
angeboten worden sind, nicht auf unsere Argumente eingehen, da man unter anderem gezwungen ist, tausende solcher Arbeiten zu laden, da die aufeinander aufbauen und so weiter...

Dazu hast Du wohl kein passendes Argument, doomkeeper???


----------



## doomkeeper (30. April 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was für eine Traumwelt? Wenn ich kostenpflichtige Mods aus guten Gründen, die hier von mir und anderen schon zu genüge breit getreten wurden, nicht gut heiße, lebe ich also in einer Traumwelt?



Was du gut heißt interessiert mich doch nicht und darüber schreibe ich doch gar nicht... meine liebe Güte haben hier einige so große Tomaten auf den Augen wenn die Beiträge gelesen werden?
Wieso fühlt ihr euch alle sofort persönlich angegriffen nur weil man sachlich bleibt? 

Es geht schlichtweg darum dass es eine *Tatsache* ist dass Mods nicht kostenlos sein *müssen* und *ihr (wir) kein Recht auf kostenlose Mods* haben.
Auf emotionaler Ebene verstehe ich die "Sorgen" einiger Leute durchaus aber Fakt ist nunmal dass Mods nicht kostenlos sein müssen.

Wer bei diesem Punkt nicht zustimmt lebt in einer Traumwelt.

Was die Leute unter Mods verstehen spielt keine Rolle. Es ist ein freier Markt der sich so entwickelt wie es die Parteien wollen und nirgends ist in Stein gemeißelt dass Mods unter einem bestimmten Kodex stehen etc.pp


----------



## doomkeeper (30. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> *...*



Eure Meinung ist kein Argument. Ein Argument ists wenn ich dir sage dass niemand ein Recht auf kostenlose Mods besitzt weil das nunmal die Realität ist.
Wo sind dann die Beschwerden über EA & Ubisoft weil dort keine Mods ala Workshop zugelassen sind? Dort wird sogar solch ein Content mit DLCs verkauft und die Leute zahlen wie verrückt drauf lol.

Bei Mods wird aber ein künstlicher Shitstorm produziert weil sie gefälligst kostenlos sein müssen. Wer sagt das und wo steht das festgeschrieben? Wo steht dieses Gesetz?

Eure Vorstellung von der Mod Community spielt hier leider keine große Rolle bzw. gar keine Rolle. 
Klar könnt ihr eure Meinung hier preisgeben etc.pp aber man darf nicht so realitätsfremd an die Sache herangehen und jeden kritisieren der die Sache nüchtern betrachtet und sie sogar zu erklären versucht.

Stattdessen wird man hier angegriffen weil man sachlich bleibt und die Dinge so schreibt wie sie in Wirklichkeit sind - ohne Träumereien und Vorstellungen von der "ach so perfekten wir haben uns alle lieb Mod Community."
Solange es eine zusätzliche Option ist stehe ich dieser Entwicklung positiv entgegen. Hätte man aber den kostenlosen Bereich abgesägt dann wäre ich ebenfalls an die Barrikaden gegangen.


----------



## DerGepard (30. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> es ist nicht technisch umsetzbar!
> 
> *A:*
> Viele Modifikationen von Skyrim setzen andere Modifikationen voraus, die wiederum auf andere aufbauen.



Viele, aber nicht alle. Kritik währe etwas ausschweifender formuliert wohl eher Konstruktiv. Z.B wenn man dass Prinzip "Kostenpflichtige Mods" nicht verteufelt, sondern diesen Punkt aufgreift und möglichen Plattformen begreiflich macht dass es evtl. nicht schlecht ist, wenn sich mehrere Modder in einer Gruppe zusammentun können und die Mods entsprechend auch auf Plattformen wie Steam als Gruppe anbieten dürften, samt entsprechender Logistik um die Geldflüsse transparent und fair zu den einzelnen Modder zu leiten.



Kwengie schrieb:


> *B:
> *Rechte dritter werden verletzt, wenn z. B. Soundfiles aus anderen Werken genommen werden.
> Beispiel: Silent Hunter und "Das Boot" von Wolfgang Petersen!!!



Dem Punkt kann man entgegentreten, in dem entsprechende Urheber, wie es nicht selten schon der Fall ist, für gewisse Inhalte Rechte frei geben. Im Nexus gibt es zB Mod-Ressourcen bei denen der jeweilige ersteller dem Modder einräumt, die Ressourcen unter Bezug zur Quelle verwenden zu können. 



Kwengie schrieb:


> *C:
> *weil das gegen das Prinzip der Moddinggeschichte verstößt, da Mods grundsätzlich kostenlos sind.



Grundsätzlich ist falsch. Die Ettikette bzw. bisherige Moralvorstellungen gehen davon aus, dass entsprechende Werke unentgeldlich zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Je nachdem wie die Lizenzgebung des Basisspiels bzw. Engine es vorsieht, werden den Moddern evtl. keine Rechte zur kommerziellen Nutzung eingeräumt oder eben doch. Grundsätzlich ist da gar nichts.



Kwengie schrieb:


> Wie oft sollen wir Dir das noch sagen,
> daß Modigikationen vom Ersteller in der *Freizeit *entwickelt/ erstellt werden und dies sein Hobby ist, wenn er Freude am Spiel hat.



Ich habe in meiner Freizeit gemalt und die Bilder verkauft, nur weil es mir Spaß macht und ich es neben meiner Hauptberufstätigkeit getan habe, darf ich kein Geld dafür verlangen?



Kwengie schrieb:


> Seine Werke teilt er dann mit der Community und der größte Lohn eines Modders ist doch, daß dieser sieht, daß seine Mod gut ankommt.
> Ein eventuelles Sprungbrett in die Spielbranche? Schließlich kann er Referenzen dem potentiellen Arbeitgeber vorweisen.



Das ist wohl war. Es fühlt sich immer gut an, wenn die eigene Arbeit von anderen positiv bemerkt wird. Auch ist es nur wenig Schadhaft wenn man das ganze Professioneller gestalten will.



Kwengie schrieb:


> Zahle ich für Deine Arbeit jetzt 14,99 Euro, dann gehst Du gewisse Verpflichtungen ein und bist gezwungen, daß Deine Arbeit mit anderen Arbeiten/ Mods harmonisiert und daß Du diese auch pflegst.
> Ich habe an die 100 Mods für Skyrim geladen und glaube mir, mein Spiel ist ziemlich instabil geworden und dafür gebe ich kein Geld aus, wenn mein Spiel instabil wird.
> Schließlich wollte ja Bethesda keinen Support übernehmen und das wäre die neue Abzocke unter Spielern geworden!!!!



Sofern keine Punkte innerhalb des Kaufvertrags ansprechend erwähnt werden hast du nicht ganz Unrecht. Jedoch darfst du nich vergessen, dass innerhalb von Deutschland, der EU und den meisten Staaten Vertragsfreiheit gilt. Mit anderen Worten, dass die Übergabe der Leistung/Produkts neben der Entgeldlichen Entlohnung auch gewisse Einschränkungen bzgl. Garantie oder ähnlichem einhergeht, insbesondere Vorbehalte bzgl. weitere Modifikationen und deren mögliche Schädliche Auswirkung auf die Ausführbarkeits des Programms, beinhalten können, ist es Sache des "Käufers", ob er diese Vertragsbedingen akzeptiert. Immerhin ist die Leistung (Mod) lediglich ein Angebot und keine Aufforderung. Ab dem Punkt wo der Kauf getätigt wird, bist du mit den Bedingungen Einverstanden. Diese können unter anderem auch beinhalten, dass der Support zwei Jahre nach Release gänzlich eingeschränkt wird. Was kann ein Modder dafür dass du unbedingt Hundert andere Mods installierst. Bereits jetzt gibt es Urteile, welche den Anbieter von Leistungen in der Haftung freispricht, wenn diese außerhalb seines Einflussbereiches liegt und es in der Sache selbst begründet ist, dass hier eben jener Einfluss grenzen hat. Ein Beispiel: Als Maler habe ich keinen Einfluss darüber, ob der Kunde einen lackierten Tisch mit Stahlwolle reinigt oder nicht. Ich kann aber darauf Hinweisen, dass der Lack zwar Schlag u. Scheuerbeständigt ist, jedoch Stahlwolle nicht standhält. Ich kann es auch bleiben lassen, weil zum einen "Scheuerbständig" zum einen in der DIN fest deklariert ist, zum anderen es aber in der Sache selbst Metal idr. eine höhere Mohssche Härte besitzt denn einer Alkydharzverbindung. Entsprechend gehe ich in diesem Punkt keine Verpflichtung ein. Wenn es dem Kunden salopp gesagt nicht passt, soll er sich nen anderen Hansel suchen. Ich darf aber meine Arbeit nicht damit bewerben, dass eben jener Lack eben doch dem Standhalten würde, dass wäre dann wiederum Betrug.



Kwengie schrieb:


> Wie ich Dir schon sagte, gründe eine Ich-AG und verkaufe Deine Arbeiten und bediene Dich ruhig an fremden Inhalten.
> Frag vorher den Entwickler/ Publisher, ob Du Deine Arbeiten kostenpflichtig vertreiben darfst, denn dies verstößt meiner Anschicht nach, gegen die Eula.



Zum einen: Es gibt keine Ich-AG mehr in Deutschland. Zum anderen: Fremde Inhalte können genutzt werden sofern der Jeweilige Urheber dafür die Rechte eingeräumt hat oder aber entsprechende mit einer Bedingung verknüpft hat welche auch vom jeweiligen Nutzer eingehalten werden. Und glaub mir, sofern es bekannt wird dass Modder A widerrechtlich handelt, gibts Streit, und der ist gerade im Inet nicht sehr Leise. Bzgl. EULA: Sofern der Publisher diese entsprechend abfasst, wie zB bei Skyrim es wohl getan werden würde, ist auch dies ein Punkt der auf das Einzelne Spiel bzw. auf die Vertragsbedingunen Zurückzuführen ist. Gutes Beispiel "Killing Floor 2" räumt explizit eine Entgeldliche Veräußerung von Modifikation in der EULA nich ein. Damit ist es auf keiner Plattform gestattet, Modifikationen für das Spiel kostenpflichtig anzubieten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was du gut heißt interessiert mich doch nicht und darüber schreibe ich doch gar nicht... meine liebe Güte haben hier einige so große Tomaten auf den Augen wenn die Beiträge gelesen werden?
> Wieso fühlt ihr euch alle sofort persönlich angegriffen nur weil man sachlich bleibt?
> 
> Es geht schlichtweg darum dass es eine *Tatsache* ist dass Mods nicht kostenlos sein *müssen* und *ihr (wir) kein Recht auf kostenlose Mods* haben.
> ...


Du bist alles andere als sachlich. Sicher haben wir kein "Recht" auf kostenlose Mods. Aber die Modder haben genauso wenig ein Recht darauf, Geld damit zu verdienen. Solange die Entwickler da nicht mit ziehen (Bethesda war da bisher der einzige), werden Modder kein Anrecht auf Bezahlung haben. Lediglich auf Spenden, die ich gern bringe. 

Mods dürfen nicht kommerziell werden. Schon allein aus Gründen der Qualität, die Modder nunmal nicht gänzlich gewährleisten und schon gar nicht garantieren können. Sobald Mods kommerziell werden, stehen Modder in exakt der selben Verpflichtung wie Entwickler und das ist unmöglich zu bewerkstelligen, wenn sie nicht gerade in Vollzeit daran arbeiten. Und das tun die allerwenigsten. Punkt. Ende. Aus.  Kommerzielle Mods bringen nur Nachteile. Und auf die paar Hampelmänner, die sich da nun beschweren, dass die Pay Wall abgeschafft wurde, weil sie nicht mehr die schnellen 10 Euro machen können, ist gesch*****, sorry. 

Wenn du diese einfache Tatsache nicht akzeptieren und einsehen kannst, dann ist das nicht mein Problem und damit hat sich jede weitere Diskussion erübrigt.


----------



## Batze (30. April 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Sorry, das ich mich auch hier einmische. Aber hier hat doomkeeper schon etwas recht. Vieles im Internet, gerade wenn es um Geld geht, basiert auf Vertrauen. Auf einer Seite, der ich aus irgendeinem Grund nicht vertraue, würde ich nie Geldtransaktionen auslösen! Da pflichtest du mir doch sicherlich bei, oder? Egal ob Online-Shops, Zahlungsanbieter, etc. Alles in dieser Richtung im Internet fußt auf Vertrauen. Und ja: Wenn ich die Auswahl hab zwischen einer großen (hier sogar: der größten weltweit!) Spieleplattform und einer privat gemachten HP, die einen selbstgebastelten "Donate"- Button hat, der irgendeine Zahlungstransaktion initiert... Ich zumindest vertraue dann eher Steam.



Das stimmt natürlich, wenn man es so sehen würde.
 Aber mal bitte richtig lesen. Hier geht/ging es erstmal um Paypal. Und ob ich Paypal bei Steam einbinde oder in irgendeine andere 0815 Seite ist vollkommen egal. Bei Zahlung werde ich nach Paypal weitergeleitet, die ganze Abwicklung geschieht dann über Paypal und nicht über die angebotene Page oder Steam.
Es ist also vollkommen egal ob da Steam oder Hinz und Kunz steht. Am Ende übernimmt Paypal die Zahlungs Abwicklung und die ist nicht sicherer oder unsicherer nur weil sie über Steam oder nicht über Steam läuft.
Ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt was ich meinte.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. April 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du bist alles andere als sachlich. Sicher haben wir kein "Recht" auf kostenlose Mods. Aber die Modder haben genauso wenig ein Recht darauf, Geld damit zu verdienen. Solange die Entwickler da nicht mit ziehen (Bethesda war da bisher der  einzige), werden Modder kein Anrecht auf Bezahlung haben. Lediglich auf  Spenden, die ich gern bringe.



Stimme ich zu auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wieso du das jetzt schreibst . Sie haben aktuell kein Recht darauf Geld zu verlangen sondern aktuell nur um Geld zu bitten (Spende). Und warum? Weil die Rechte alle beim Urheber liegen und nicht bei den Moddern. Die Modder wollen aber einen Markt wo man Geld für diese Arbeit verlangen kann und daran wird gerade gearbeitet wie man es am besten umsetzen kann.

Wenn dieses Konzept von allen Seiten abgesegnet wird *dann* haben die Mod-Hersteller ein Recht darauf ihre Mods kostenpflichtig anzubieten, wir aber immer noch bzw. nie das Recht alles kostenlos zu bekommen.



> Mods dürfen nicht kommerziell werden. Schon allein aus Gründen der Qualität, die Modder nunmal nicht gänzlich gewährleisten und schon gar nicht garantieren können. Sobald Mods kommerziell werden, stehen Modder in exakt der selben Verpflichtung wie Entwickler und das ist unmöglich zu bewerkstelligen, wenn sie nicht gerade in Vollzeit daran arbeiten. Und das tun die allerwenigsten. Punkt. Ende. Aus.



Du begehst hier aber den Wiederholungsfehler und blendest vollkommen aus dass kostenpflichtige Modder rechtlich an ihre Werke gebunden werden müssen, da sonst kein Vertrag zustande kommen kann.
Wenn der Modder schlampig arbeitet dann wird das Konsequenzen für ihn und sein Image haben. Wenn er Geld mit sowas verdient dann gibts eine satte Portion rechtliche Verantwortungen mit dazu weil man jetzt
quasi vertraglich an diesen Service gebunden ist.

Inwiefern diese Sorge aber letztendlich zum Problem werden kann müssen wir schlichtweg abwarten und schauen was sich Valve da ausdenkt. Man darf nicht den Fehler begehen alle Aspekte vom aktuellen Free-Mod Markt 1:1 auf einen
Paid-Mod Markt übertragen. Klar kann man es machen, aber es bringt nicht viel weil dort neue Regeln geschaffen werden und die Modder unter anderen Konditionen arbeiten müssen.



> Kommerzielle Mods bringen nur Nachteile. Und auf die paar Hampelmänner, die sich da nun beschweren, dass die Pay Wall abgeschafft wurde, weil sie nicht mehr die schnellen 10 Euro machen können, ist gesch*****, sorry.
> Wenn du diese einfache Tatsache nicht akzeptieren und einsehen kannst, dann ist das nicht mein Problem und damit hat sich jede weitere Diskussion erübrigt.



Das erste 1/3 bestand aus einer Tatsache  Hut ab.  Aber der ganze Rest war deine Meinung / Auffassung zu diesem Thema... da muss ich dich wohl enttäuschen


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Stimme ich zu auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wieso du das jetzt schreibst . Sie haben aktuell kein Recht darauf Geld zu verlangen sondern aktuell nur um Geld zu bitten (Spende). Und warum? Weil die Rechte alle beim Urheber liegen und nicht bei den Moddern. Die Modder wollen aber einen Markt wo man Geld für diese Arbeit verlangen kann und daran wird gerade gearbeitet wie man es am besten umsetzen kann.
> 
> Wenn dieses Konzept von allen Seiten abgesegnet wird *dann* haben die Mod-Hersteller ein Recht darauf ihre Mods kostenpflichtig anzubieten, wir aber immer noch bzw. nie das Recht alles kostenlos zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, auf was du hinaus willst. Du redest von vertraglicher Verbundenheit...obwohl die gar nicht zur Debatte stand. 

Modder erledigen ihre Arbeit in der Regel in ihrer Freizeit. Abseits von Arbeit, anderen Hobbies und sozialen Kontakten. Selbstverständlich muss die Kommerzialisierung zwischen Modder und Entwickler vertraglich geregelt sein. Was anderes habe ich doch überhaupt nicht behauptet. Ich verstehe nicht, warum du das die ganze Zeit in die Diskussion einbringst, obwohl das gar nicht Thema war. 
Mir stellt sich schlicht und einfach die Frage: Rentiert sich das für den Modder finanziell und zeitlich? Ich glaube eher nicht. Klar, der Modder verdient ein bisschen was nebenbei, aber da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass die meisten Modder studieren oder arbeiten usw., kann die Qualitätssicherung nicht in dem Maß statt finden, wie bei einem professionellen Entwickler, der Vollzeit arbeitet. Das ist einfach unmöglich...vom Fall einer größeren Mod (Overhaul oder Total Conversion) ausgegangen. Ein solcher Vertrag wäre demnach auch für den Modder ein großes Risiko, das die meisten wohl kaum eingehen werden. Ganz zu schweigen vom Kunden. Der einzige, der da kein Risiko eingeht, ist der Entwickler selbst. 

Valve hat im Grunde genommen überhaupt nichts damit zu tun. Valve hat lediglich als erstes diese unsinnige Möglichkeit umsetzen wollen. Genauso gut hätte es auch EA oder ein anderer Publisher sein können. Und genauso gut mit einer eigenen Plattform. Das wäre aber mit Sicherheit doof und böse gewesen.   Und da bezüglich Mods so gut wie nichts geregelt ist, außer "Ihr dürft Mods nicht kostenpflichtig anbieten, weil sie auf unserem Content basieren" ist diese Idee auch deswegen einfach nur Bullshit.

Letztlich gehts nur um diese eine Frage: Ist es gut, Mods kostenpflichtig anzubieten? DAS ist die Frage und nicht irgendwelche Vertragsbindungen. Und ich bin aus guten Gründen nunmal dagegen. Ich hoffe, ich habe mich nun verständlich genug ausgedrückt. Wenn nicht...Pech gehabt.  Ich werde mich jetzt aus dieser Diskussion zurück ziehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. April 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Spassbremse hat da ein gutes Beispiel gebracht: Scheinbar betreibt er das Hobby Bogenschießen, was nicht ganz so billig ist (@Spassbremse: korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege). Durch das Geben von Kursen hat er die Chance, sein Hobby etwas rezufinanzieren. Im Marketing- Blahblah gesprochen: eine Win-Win-Situation. Er kann seinem Hobby nachgehen, bekommt dafür auch etwas Geld und seine "Schüler" erlernen das Bogenschießen.



Nö, das war nur ganz allgemein. Bogenschießen ist eigentlich relativ preiswert, es ist wenn, dann mehr ein "Want more stuff!"-Problem. 

Ich bin aber ganz grundsätzlich der Meinung, wenn jemand ein schönes Hobby hat, das er zum Beruf machen kann und das ihn finanziell absichert - der hat den glücklichsten Beruf überhaupt.
Am unglücklichsten sind imho diejenigen, die einen Beruf nur wegen der (notwendigen) Vergütung ausüben, aber nicht, weil sie die Tätigkeit über alle Maßen lieben.

Ich habe mich ja u. a. selbständig gemacht, weil mir ein besserer Sachbearbeiterjob im Büro im Angestelltenverhältnis dann sehr schnell irgendwie zu doof wurde... 

EDIT:



> *Lieber doomkeeper,
> in der Tat haben viele Leute eine Leseschwäche, wie Du wieder eindrucksvoll an den Tag legst.
> *



OmG, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mal aktiv Partei für Doomi ergreifen würde (), aber, _*lieber*_ Kwengie, bevor Du anderen Leuten etwas unterstellst - 
hast Du Dich nicht neulich lautstark zum Horst gemacht, weil Du -angeblich- die BILD bei der Polizei angezeigt hat?

Also halt mal den Ball flach, Du Maulheld.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. April 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, auf was du hinaus willst. Du redest von vertraglicher Verbundenheit...obwohl die gar nicht zur Debatte stand.


Von eurer Seite natürlich nicht weil ihr euch von mehr euren Emotionen leiten lässt.
Hier gehts aber um Dinge wie Vertragliche Regelungen/Verantwortung/Pflicht und die Situation wird für die Modder viel ernster als es beim kostenlosem Workshop der Fall war.

Konzentriert euch doch mal auf das wesentliche bei so einer Diskussion und lasst unnötige Frust weg 



> Modder erledigen ihre Arbeit in der Regel in ihrer Freizeit. Abseits von Arbeit, anderen Hobbies und sozialen Kontakten.


Woher nimmt ihr euch das Recht darüber zu urteilen  ich versteh es nicht sorry.
Ist Arbeit heutzutage also nur noch etwas wo man einen festen Gehalt bekommt? Arbeit ist eine Tätigkeit nur zur Info.



> Selbstverständlich muss die Kommerzialisierung zwischen Modder und Entwickler vertraglich geregelt sein. Was anderes habe ich doch überhaupt nicht behauptet. Ich verstehe nicht, warum du das die ganze Zeit in die Diskussion einbringst, obwohl das gar nicht Thema war.


Siehe oben. Für viele ist dieser wichtige Aspekt kein Thema weil hier permanent im Rage Modus über einen angeblichen Mod-Kodex diskutiert wird.

Worüber soll es denn bei diesem Thema noch gehen? Über Dinge von denen wir nicht wissen wie sie aussehen könnten wenn noch nicht mal ein Konzept entworfen wurde? Zeitverschwendung.
Wenn es um Geld geht dann kommt automatisch die vertragliche Verantwortung dazu und genau das ist der Unterschied zwischen free Mods und Paid Mods.



> Mir stellt sich schlicht und einfach die Frage: Rentiert sich das für den Modder finanziell und zeitlich? Ich glaube eher nicht. Klar, der Modder verdient ein bisschen was nebenbei, aber da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass die meisten Modder studieren oder arbeiten usw., kann die Qualitätssicherung nicht in dem Maß statt finden, wie bei einem professionellen Entwickler, der Vollzeit arbeitet.


 Solange keine neuen Konzepte vorgelegt werden ist diese Frage leider nicht zu beantworten - das ist eben ein Ding zwischen den Moddern und Valve/Entwickler. Wenn sie denken dass es sich rentieren könnte dann probieren sie es. Außerdem lustig dass du hier das Thema Qualitätssicherung ansprichst..
Was sagt dann die Qualitätssicherung von z.b. EA aus? Hey die machen es hauptberuflich und ihr BF4 hatte einen miserablen Zustand.. Na hier bin ich gespannt wie du diese "Vollpreis Qualität" erklären möchtest - sind doch Profis am Werk 



> Das ist einfach unmöglich...vom Fall einer größeren Mod (Overhaul oder Total Conversion) ausgegangen. Ein solcher Vertrag wäre demnach auch für den Modder ein großes Risiko, das die meisten wohl kaum eingehen werden. Ganz zu schweigen vom Kunden. Der einzige, der da kein Risiko eingeht, ist der Entwickler selbst.


 Warum denn?
Die Mod wird so wie immer entwickelt völlig egal ob kostenlos oder kostenpflichtig, nur haben jetzt die Modder eine Art kleine Absicherung dass die Chance besteht Geld daran zu verdienen. Da nicht mal Vollpreisspiele fehlerfrei laufen, müssen Mods es genau so wenig tun. Probleme wird es immer mit der Software geben egal ob vom hauptberuflichem Entwickler oder Mod-Entwickler.



> Valve hat im Grunde genommen überhaupt nichts damit zu tun. Valve hat lediglich als erstes diese unsinnige Möglichkeit umsetzen wollen.


Uff sorry das ist Humbug. Valve hat den Mod Markt überhaupt erst am Leben erhalten im Gegensatz zu EA & Co. und das ist Fakt.
Fakt ist auch dass Modder schon seit Jahren für ihre "Hobbyarbeit" um Spenden betteln und viele Leute, auch in diesem Forum, schon öfters mal geschrieben haben dass gewisse Mods wirklich sogar ihr Geld wert sind z.B. diese Skyrim Mods und HL Black Mesa.
Was bedeutet das? Es ist ein neuer Gedanke entstanden und Valve (als Platformbetreiber und Unternehmer) hat jetzt etwas womit sie experimentieren können.
Valve hat diese Gedanken nicht in die Köpfe aller Modder und der Zocker eingepflanzt sondern er ist entstanden weil Modder eine gute Qualität abgeliefert haben und wir fast das Gefühl hatten jemanden zu bestehlen.



> Genauso gut hätte es auch EA oder ein anderer Publisher sein können. Und genauso gut mit einer eigenen Plattform. Das wäre aber mit Sicherheit doof und böse gewesen.   Und da bezüglich Mods so gut wie nichts geregelt ist, außer "Ihr dürft Mods nicht kostenpflichtig anbieten, weil sie auf unserem Content basieren" ist diese Idee auch deswegen einfach nur Bullshit.


Wenn du so fragst und die aktuelle Sachlage berücksichtigst dann stimme ich deiner Behauptunh in diesem Kontext sogar völlig zu  

Warum? Weil kein anderes Unternehmen in dieser Branche kostenlose Mods supportet wie Valve es seit Jahren macht. Bei Valve wäre der Paid-Shop aber eine zusätzliche Option zum kostenlosem Workshop. Bei EA wäre es ein reiner kostenpflichtiger Mod-Shop ohne vorher/nebenbei Free Mods zu unterstützen. Das ist eben der kleine aber feine Unterschied.



> Letztlich gehts nur um diese eine Frage: Ist es gut, Mods kostenpflichtig anzubieten? DAS ist die Frage und nicht irgendwelche Vertragsbindungen


Deswegen habe ich schon oft genuge geschrieben dass man da nicht voreilig darüber urteilen darf weil es etwas völlig neues ist... ja sogar schon eigentlich ein Phänomen dass dieser Dialog überhaupt ernsthaft geführt wird.
In Zeiten wo Engines und Tools schon kostenlos angeboten werden ist diese Entwicklung sehr interessant wie ich finde.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Von eurer Seite natürlich nicht weil ihr euch von mehr euren Emotionen leiten lässt.
> Hier gehts aber um Dinge wie Vertragliche Regelungen/Verantwortung/Pflicht und die Situation wird für die Modder viel ernster als es beim kostenlosem Workshop der Fall war.
> 
> Konzentriert euch doch mal auf das wesentliche bei so einer Diskussion und lasst unnötige Frust weg
> ...


Selbstverständlich ist Arbeit eine Tätigkeit. Aber wir reden hier von geregelter Arbeit, von der man leben kann. Arbeit, die bezahlt wird. Arbeit, wie sie professionelle Entwickler praktizieren. Aber Modden ist nunmal seit jeher ein Hobby, dass die "Arbeiter" in ihrer Freizeit praktizieren. Die meisten zumindest. Selbstverständlich gibt es, wie gesagt, Ausnahmen. 




doomkeeper schrieb:


> Solange keine neuen Konzepte vorgelegt werden ist diese Frage leider nicht zu beantworten - das ist eben ein Ding zwischen den Moddern und Valve/Entwickler. Wenn sie denken dass es sich rentieren könnte dann probieren sie es. Außerdem lustig dass du hier das Thema Qualitätssicherung ansprichst..
> Was sagt dann die Qualitätssicherung von z.b. EA aus? Hey die machen es hauptberuflich und ihr BF4 hatte einen miserablen Zustand.. Na hier bin ich gespannt wie du diese "Vollpreis Qualität" erklären möchtest - sind doch Profis am Werk


Dass DICE/EA mit BF4 ein Spiel abgeliefert haben, das einen desatrösen Zustand aufwies, steht außer Frage.  Aber es wurde gepflegt und gehegt. Es gab zahlreiche Verbesserungen und das ist vergleichsweise kurzer Zeit. Diese Pflege ist bei Moddern niemals garantiert. Und damit auch keine Qualitätssicherung. Irrelevant, ob vor Release oder nach Release. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Warum denn?
> Die Mod wird so wie immer entwickelt völlig egal ob kostenlos oder kostenpflichtig, nur haben jetzt die Modder eine Art kleine Absicherung dass die Chance besteht Geld daran zu verdienen. Da nicht mal Vollpreisspiele fehlerfrei laufen, müssen Mods es genau so wenig tun. Probleme wird es immer mit der Software geben egal ob vom hauptberuflichem Entwickler oder Mod-Entwickler.


Natürlich müssen Mods, wenn sie denn etwas kosten sollen, fehlerfrei laufen. Ich sehe nicht einen einzigen Grund dafür, warum ich dann an Mods andere/niedrigere Erwartungen stellen sollte, als an professionell entwickelten Produkten. Ich zahle dafür Geld, also haben die Mods gefälligst fehlerfrei zu laufen oder die Modder zumindest die Pflicht, ihre Mods nach Release vernünftig zu pflegen und das gefälligst zeitnahe.  



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Uff sorry das ist Humbug. Valve hat den Mod Markt überhaupt erst am Leben erhalten im Gegensatz zu EA & Co. und das ist Fakt.
> Fakt ist auch dass Modder schon seit Jahren für ihre "Hobbyarbeit" um Spenden betteln und viele Leute, auch in diesem Forum, schon öfters mal geschrieben haben dass gewisse Mods wirklich sogar ihr Geld wert sind z.B. diese Skyrim Mods und HL Black Mesa.
> Was bedeutet das? Es ist ein neuer Gedanke entstanden und Valve (als Platformbetreiber und Unternehmer) hat jetzt etwas womit sie experimentieren können.
> Valve hat diese Gedanken nicht in die Köpfe aller Modder und der Zocker eingepflanzt sondern er ist entstanden weil Modder eine gute Qualität abgeliefert haben und wir fast das Gefühl hatten jemanden zu bestehlen.


Valve hat den Mod Markt überhaupt erst am Leben erhalten? Bullshit! Valve hat sich lediglich eingemischt. Den Workshop gab es erst, als Skyrim auf den Markt kam. Vlt. früher, vlt. später. Aber sehr zeitnahe zum Skyrim-Release. Davor gab es zig andere Seiten, die Mod-Downloads anboten, die eine Community boten usw. Die Szene war schon vorher am Leben und wäre auch ohne Valve noch am Leben. Das ist ein Fakt. Fakt ist, dass Modder schon früher um Spenden baten. Ja, klar. Ist kein Thema. Bekommen sie (von mir) auch gern, sofern mir ihre Arbeit gefällt. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn du so fragst und die aktuelle Sachlage berücksichtigst dann stimme ich deiner Behauptunh in diesem Kontext sogar völlig zu
> 
> Warum? Weil kein anderes Unternehmen in dieser Branche kostenlose Mods supportet wie Valve es seit Jahren macht. Bei Valve wäre der Paid-Shop aber eine zusätzliche Option zum kostenlosem Workshop. Bei EA wäre es ein reiner kostenpflichtiger Mod-Shop ohne vorher/nebenbei Free Mods zu unterstützen. Das ist eben der kleine aber feine Unterschied.


Gut Möglich. Das ist aber reine Spekulation und mit Sicherheit kein Fakt. Genauso gut könnte auch der Fall eintreten, dass Valve (oder die Modder selbst) irgendwann nicht einen einzigen Mod mehr kostenfrei angeboten hätten. Wo wir dann bei "EA-Zuständen" wären. Valve ist mit Sicherheit nicht der Jesus, auch wenn du es gern glauben möchtest. Von wegen Sachlichkeit und Fakten...Emotionen und deine Zuneigung zu Valve spielen hier genauso eine Rolle. Die tragende Rolle. Das liest man in jedem deiner Posts heraus.  



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich schon oft genuge geschrieben dass man da nicht voreilig darüber urteilen darf weil es etwas völlig neues ist... ja sogar schon eigentlich ein Phänomen dass dieser Dialog überhaupt ernsthaft geführt wird.
> In Zeiten wo Engines und Tools schon kostenlos angeboten werden ist diese Entwicklung sehr interessant wie ich finde.


Interessant? Jap. Das ist es. Aber Interessant ist nicht gleich gut. Ich heiße diese Entwicklung einfach nicht gut. Das habe ich oft genug erläutert und basta.


----------



## HanFred (1. Mai 2015)

Also dass Valve die Modszene belebt haben soll, kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Gut, sie haben Reichweite und einen praktischen Client. Aber der Nexus und Mod DB existieren schon lange, da habe ich bisher noch alles gefunden, was ich gesucht habe und noch viel mehr.
Was die Diskussion ums Geld angeht, ist meine Meinung, dass selbstverständlich jeder mit seiner Arbeit Geld verdienen können sollte. Wobei es sich dabei alleine um die eigene Arbeit handeln sollte oder aber alle, und zwar wirklich alle Rechte und Abhängigkeiten geklärt sein müssen. Da hat es sich Valve ein wenig zu einfach gemacht, indem alles, bis auf das den Publisher betreffende, auf die Modder abgeschoben wurde. Mit Dollarzeichen in den Augen, so hat es wohl nicht nur auf mich gewirkt. 
Was mit wohlwollenden Publishern stets gut funktionierte, solange niemand etwas daran verdienen wollte, scheint allerdings zu Problemen zu führen, sobald Geld ins Spiel gebracht wird. Das war vorherzusehen. Wer soll auch kontrollieren, was jetzt zu 100% Eigenproduktionen sind und was nicht? Valve und Bethesda offensichtlich nicht.
Vom Verhältnis zwischen dem Anbieter einer kostenpflichtigen Mod und dem Kunden will ich gar nicht erst anfangen, das wurde schon ausgiebig genug diskutiert. Mit dem Rückgaberecht wollte es ja offensichtlich auch nicht so recht funktionieren.
Ne, so konnte das IMHO nichts werden.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist Arbeit eine Tätigkeit. Aber wir reden hier von geregelter Arbeit, von der man leben kann. Arbeit, die bezahlt wird. Arbeit, wie sie professionelle Entwickler praktizieren. Aber Modden ist nunmal seit jeher ein Hobby, dass die "Arbeiter" in ihrer Freizeit praktizieren. Die meisten zumindest. Selbstverständlich gibt es, wie gesagt, Ausnahmen.


Ich weiß nicht wen du mit *wir* meinst aber mich ganz bestimmt nicht. Warum denken hier viele sofort nach dem Prinzip 0 % vs 100% bzw. Schwarz/Weiss. Ich rede die ganze Zeit davon dass Modder ein wenig dazu verdienen können und du redest von einer Bezahlung von der man leben kann. wtf?

Niemand spricht hier davon dass Modder ihren Job schmeißen können und dies hauptberuflich machen. Es geht lediglich darum dass einige Ausnahmen die Chance bekommen etwas für die Arbeit zu bekommen und nicht 
komplett leer auszugehen obwohl 5 - 6 stellige Downloadzahlen erreicht werden.



> Dass DICE/EA mit BF4 ein Spiel abgeliefert haben, das einen desatrösen Zustand aufwies, steht außer Frage.  Aber es wurde gepflegt und gehegt. Es gab zahlreiche Verbesserungen und das ist vergleichsweise kurzer Zeit. Diese Pflege ist bei Moddern niemals garantiert. Und damit auch keine Qualitätssicherung. Irrelevant, ob vor Release oder nach Release.



Hier nimmst du aber die Hauptberufler extrem in Schutz und das ist nicht fair. Am Ende zählt nur eins: Man zahlt für ein Produkt und es muss funktionieren. Unten schreibst du dass du an Modder die gleichen Erwartungen stellst und zeitgleich
verteidigst du ein kaputtes Vollpreis Spiel für 50 , 60 bzw. 120€ nur weil Hauptberufler es entwickelt haben. Bei einer theoretisch unfertigen Mod für bisschen Kleingeld machst du aber einen großen Aufstand wegen "Garantie"? ähm ..

Wieso du hier wieder die Verantwortung der Paid-Modder so ignorierst ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel..



> Natürlich müssen Mods, wenn sie denn etwas kosten sollen, fehlerfrei laufen. Ich sehe nicht einen einzigen Grund dafür, warum ich dann an Mods andere/niedrigere Erwartungen stellen sollte, als an professionell entwickelten Produkten. Ich zahle dafür Geld, also haben die Mods gefälligst fehlerfrei zu laufen oder die Modder zumindest die Pflicht, ihre Mods nach Release vernünftig zu pflegen und das gefälligst zeitnahe.


Und bei Vollpreisspielen nimmst du es auf die leichtere Schulter weil es von Profis kommt selbst wenn es genau so unfertig wäre? Wenn EA als Profi paar Monate zum patchen braucht, verlangst du von Moddern eine zeitnahe Reparatur?

Du widersprichst dir hier aber sowas von mein lieber... ou weija  

Eher das Gegenteil sollte der Fall sein. Hauptberufler dürften sich weniger Fehler erlauben und Modder mehr. AAA Spiele kosten sehr viel Geld und Mods werden immer weniger kosten.
AAA Spiele werden von "Profis" entwickelt und Mods von Hobby-Bastlern.



> Valve hat den Mod Markt überhaupt erst am Leben erhalten? Bullshit! Valve hat sich lediglich eingemischt. Den Workshop gab es erst, als Skyrim auf den Markt kam. Vlt. früher, vlt. später. Aber sehr zeitnahe zum Skyrim-Release. Davor gab es zig andere Seiten, die Mod-Downloads anboten, die eine Community boten usw. Die Szene war schon vorher am Leben und wäre auch ohne Valve noch am Leben. Das ist ein Fakt.


Interessant wie du hier kein anderes Unternehmen nennen kannst und nur auf nicht näher genannte Mod-Seiten verweist. Diese Mod-Seiten hätten aber 0 Relevanz wenn Steam diesen Mod-Trend ebenfalls beendet hätte, denn so ziemlich alle Spiele brauchen heutzutage eine Steam Anbindung. -> Ergo musste Valve den Mod Bereich eröffnen damit dieser Markt weiterhin genutzt werden kann - kostenlos

Sie haben einen kostenlosen Workshop eingebaut der die Mods nachwievor möglich macht. Sie hätten genau so wie EA handeln und ihn verteufeln können.. haben sie aber nicht gemacht.
Das muss man Valve anerkennen denn das war nicht selbstverständlich - ob es dir gefällt oder nicht. Ich erwarte bestimmt nicht dass man Valve in den Himmel lobt aber der Workshop ist leider kein selbstverständliches Feature wenn wir die Branchentrends der letzten Jahre mal unter die Lupe nehmen... hier musst du mir zustimmen.



> Gut Möglich. Das ist aber reine Spekulation und mit Sicherheit kein Fakt. Genauso gut könnte auch der Fall eintreten, dass Valve (oder die Modder selbst) irgendwann nicht einen einzigen Mod mehr kostenfrei angeboten hätten. Wo wir dann bei "EA-Zuständen" wären. Valve ist mit Sicherheit nicht der Jesus, auch wenn du es gern glauben möchtest. Von wegen Sachlichkeit und Fakten...Emotionen und deine Zuneigung zu Valve spielen hier genauso eine Rolle. Die tragende Rolle. Das liest man in jedem deiner Posts heraus.



Was ist hier bitte schön reine Spekulation?  Hat EA einen kostenlosen Mod Support auf Origin? Nein? Dann gibts hier nix zu spekulieren.
Du hast geschrieben dass wenn EA diese Paid-Mods probiert hätte, hätte ich rumgemeckert.

Ich habe dieser Behauptung zugestimmt weil EA nicht mal Free-Mods supportet und strickt dagegen hält. Ich habe Valve hier in keinem einzigem Satz als Jesus etc. bezeichnet.
Du hast ne Frage gestellt und ich habe sie den Tatsachen entsprechend beantwortet.. oder schreibe ich was falsches? 

Die Fankeule schwingst du - nicht ich. Und dass Valve weiterhin kostenlose Mods erlaubt und sogar gefördert hat, während z.b. EA eher das Gegenteil gemacht hat, kann ich nix dafür.
Nur weil ich die Dinge beim Namen nenne bin ich weder ein Fanboy noch ein Hater.



> Interessant? Jap. Das ist es. Aber Interessant ist nicht gleich gut. Ich heiße diese Entwicklung einfach nicht gut. Das habe ich oft genug erläutert und basta.



Ist doch dein gutes Recht . Der Unterschied ist nur dass ich "euch" Kritiker nicht als Hater etc. beschimpfe und ich mir aber ständig was von Gabe/Valve/Jesus gefallen lassen muss.
Bei solchen Bemerkungen braucht ihr euch nicht wundern wenn Streitereien provoziert werden. Ihr fängt doch mit diesem Mist immer an


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du hast anscheinend nicht verstanden bzw. den Beitrag nicht gründlich gelesen.
> 
> Ich vertraue der Platform Steam weil Valve dafür die Verantwortung trägt und erst seit Steam nutze ich Paypall.
> Wenn jemand irgendwelche Links reinstellt die nicht an Steam gebunden sind dann möchte ich sowas einfach nicht.
> ...


Ja, das du glaubst Valve wäre bei der ganzen Nummer irgendwas, was dir Sicherheit bringt. Dem ist aber nicht so, das ist deine rosarote Valvebrille die dich zu dieser falschen Annahme bringt. Du könntest auch direkt per Paypal spenden, es brächte keinen Unterschied außer das Valve nicht mitverdient.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Einige leben einfach in einer Traumwelt und  möchten nicht aufwachen das ist alles. Wenn man die Fakten auf den Tisch  legt wird man attackiert weil man eine Veränderung nicht sofort als das  Böse anerkennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du sprichst gerade von dir selbst ohne es zu merken Du lebst in deiner Valve ist der Heiland Welt und hältsst das für die Realität, egal wir oft man dir deine damit verbundenen Fehler aufzeigt. In meinem Fall zum Beispiel dein Irrglaube das Valve die Spenden irgendwie vertrauensvoller machen würde.



Cicero schrieb:


> Sorry, das ich mich auch hier einmische. Aber hier  hat doomkeeper schon etwas recht. Vieles im Internet, gerade wenn es um  Geld geht, basiert auf Vertrauen. Auf einer Seite, der ich aus  irgendeinem Grund nicht vertraue, würde ich nie Geldtransaktionen  auslösen! Da pflichtest du mir doch sicherlich bei, oder? Egal ob  Online-Shops, Zahlungsanbieter, etc. Alles in dieser Richtung im  Internet fußt auf Vertrauen. Und ja: Wenn ich die Auswahl hab zwischen  einer großen (hier sogar: der größten weltweit!) Spieleplattform und  einer privat gemachten HP, die einen selbstgebastelten "Donate"- Button  hat, der irgendeine Zahlungstransaktion initiert... Ich zumindest  vertraue dann eher Steam.


Steam wird dir da aber nicht helfen da alles finanzielle über Paypal abläuft. Es macht wie Batze auch schon sagte keinen Unterschied, Valve wird sich da um nix kümmern und alles auf Paypal abwälzen, dafür ist Paypal ja auch da. Wenn der Modder bescheisst ist, ist es egal ob du per Steam über Paypal spendest oder direkt über ein Paypallink.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ja, das du glaubst Valve wäre bei der ganzen Nummer irgendwas, was dir Sicherheit bringt. Dem ist aber nicht so, das ist deine rosarote Valvebrille die dich zu dieser falschen Annahme bringt. Du könntest auch direkt per Paypal spenden, es brächte keinen Unterschied außer das Valve nicht mitverdient.



Zu diesem Punkt existieren bereits 3 Beiträge die es sehr genau erklären. Wer richtig lesen kann wird sie verstehen.
Ich kann dich beruhigen du gehörst nicht dazu.

Denn mit der Fankeule zu schwingen ist leichter als nachzudenken. setzen 6 

Edit: Gerade nochmal die Beiträge durchgelesen... idiotensicher reicht wohl heutzutage nicht mehr aus im Netz


----------



## Meisterhobbit (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen du gehörst nicht dazu.
> 
> Denn mit der Fankeule zu schwingen ist leichter als nachzudenken. setzen 6
> 
> Edit: Gerade nochmal die Beiträge durchgelesen... idiotensicher reicht wohl heutzutage nicht mehr aus im Netz


Ach verdammt, Junge! Jetzt zwingst du mich ja doch, wieder einzusteigen... kannst du nem Mann nicht mal seinen Schlaf gönnen?!
1. Satz: Ziemlich persönliche Nummer, damit haste dir grade jedes Recht verkackt, rumzuheulen, wenn dich hier mal wieder wer persönlich beleidigt, weil du auf äußerst verquere Art "argumentierst", Leuten Worte in den Mund legst, die diese nie ausgesprochen (genauer: getippt) haben, das Thema mal wieder wechselst, wenn du merkst, dass deine vorherige Behauptung falsch war oder du schlichtweg Blödsinn verzapfst.
2. Satz: Du fängst mit der Fankeule an, wirklich??? Höchste Zeit für dich, ins Bett zu gehen, GabeN fühlt sich schon ganz einsam ohne Klein-Doomie an seiner Seite!
3. Satz: Natürlich erst mal vollkommen schleierhaft, von welchen Beiträgen da jetzt die Rede sein soll, aber wenns um PayPay geht, hier die (für dich vereinfacht ausgedrückte Sesamstraßen-)Zusammenfassung: Paypal ist Paypal, wohin man auch geht! Wenn dir (PayPal)-Transaktionen wo auch immer nicht geheuer sind, gibt es keinen Grund, denen bei Steam zu vertrauen, weil es genau das selbe ist. Und "idiotensicher reicht wohl heutzutage nicht mehr aus im Netz" ?! Mann, der ist gut  Würds im Internet "idiotensicher" zugehen, wäre hier längst nicht mehr jeder zweite Post von dir!
Wow, das hat doch mehr Spaß gemacht als erwartet  danke doomkeeper für diese einmalige Gelegenheit! War jetzt aber doch ne Menge Zeug, das mit dem Thema wenig zu tun hatte, also hier zum Abschluss mal noch ein bisschen argumentativer Mehrwert: Niemand hat das Recht auf kostenlose Mods  !


----------



## Batze (1. Mai 2015)

Und jetzt kommt er auch noch damit an, das es ohne Steam/Steamwork keine Modszene mehr gäbe, diese Null Relevanz hätte. Man man, das ist echt mal wieder ein Klopfer.
Dabei vergisst er, das Steamworks keine Sau bräuchte, gibt, gab es nämlich schon alles da hat GabeN. noch bei Microsoft gearbeitet.
Ich kann mir immer noch jede Mod ohne Steamworks installen, also das brauch ich dazu bestimmt nicht.
Ich habe wirklich selten jemanden gesehen der so verbohrt ist. Aber Doomi, jetzt mal ganz ernsthaft, du solltest wirklich mal zum Arzt gehen, eventuell kann der dir helfen mal wieder normal zu werden. Denn das mit dir was nicht stimmt hast du schon des öfteren dargelegt mit deiner Ansichtsweise über Steam/Valve. Fan hin oder her, kann man ja sein, warum auch nicht. Aber so Blind und Vernarrt wie du dich gibst ist wirklich erschreckend.
Demnächst kommst du noch an und sagst Valve hätte das Internet erfunden.
Oder lass dir mal von Freunden helfen, falls du sowas hast, denn Einsicht ist immer schwer wenn man keine Hilfe bekommt. Ist wie bei Alkoholkranken, die würden auch nie sagen das sie Krank und süchtig sind.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Denn mit der Fankeule zu schwingen ist leichter als nachzudenken. setzen 6



Das sagt gerade der Richtige. Du wärst schon längst der Schule verwiesen worden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wen du mit *wir* meinst aber mich ganz bestimmt nicht. Warum denken hier viele sofort nach dem Prinzip 0 % vs 100% bzw. Schwarz/Weiss. Ich rede die ganze Zeit davon dass Modder ein wenig dazu verdienen können und du redest von einer Bezahlung von der man leben kann. wtf?
> 
> Niemand spricht hier davon dass Modder ihren Job schmeißen können und dies hauptberuflich machen. Es geht lediglich darum dass einige Ausnahmen die Chance bekommen etwas für die Arbeit zu bekommen und nicht
> komplett leer auszugehen obwohl 5 - 6 stellige Downloadzahlen erreicht werden.


Ach, nein? Natürlich ist das hier reines Schwarz und Weiß. Die Modder können doch was dazu verdienen. Aber nicht durch Kommerzialisierung ihrer Mods. Soll ich dir die Gründe denn nochmal aufzeigen, warum ich dagegen bin, oder hast du sie mittlerweile verstanden?



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hier nimmst du aber die Hauptberufler extrem in Schutz und das ist nicht fair. Am Ende zählt nur eins: Man zahlt für ein Produkt und es muss funktionieren. Unten schreibst du dass du an Modder die gleichen Erwartungen stellst und zeitgleich
> verteidigst du ein kaputtes Vollpreis Spiel für 50 , 60 bzw. 120€ nur weil Hauptberufler es entwickelt haben. Bei einer theoretisch unfertigen Mod für bisschen Kleingeld machst du aber einen großen Aufstand wegen "Garantie"? ähm ..
> 
> Wieso du hier wieder die Verantwortung der Paid-Modder so ignorierst ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel..
> ...


 Ich verteidige hier niemanden. Du legst mir hier wieder mal Wort ein den Mund, die ich niemals so geschrieben habe, und unterstellst (mal wieder) irgendeinen Blödsinn.  Und widersprechen tu ich mir schon gar nicht. Wenn ich für etwas Geld ausgebe, dann steigen meine Erwartungen an das Produkt nunmal. Eben weil ich Geld ausgebe. Weil ein Kauf kosten verursacht und ich was für mein Geld sehen will. Ich erwarte dann, wenn ich (wir spinnen jetzt mal) 30 Euro für eine Total Conversion ausgeben muss, um sie spielen zu können, das gleiche von den Moddern, wie von einem professionellen Entwickler. Modder dürfen sich in dem Fall einer Pay Wall grundsätzlich mit Sicherheit nicht mehr Fehler erlauben. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich erwarte dann grundsätzlich exakt das selbe wie von einem professionellen Entwickler, individuelle Erwartungen mal außen vor gelassen. Aber diese Erwartung kann ein Modder nunmal nicht erfüllen. Weil er (Ausnahmen außen vor gelassen) nicht 8h und mehr in einem Studio sitzt und arbeitet, sondern in seiner Freizeit als Hobby moddet. Die Garantie auf Qualitätssicherung ist noch viel weniger gegeben als bei DICE/EA. Quasi gar nicht vorhanden. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Interessant wie du hier kein anderes Unternehmen nennen kannst und nur auf nicht näher genannte Mod-Seiten verweist. Diese Mod-Seiten hätten aber 0 Relevanz wenn Steam diesen Mod-Trend ebenfalls beendet hätte, denn so ziemlich alle Spiele brauchen heutzutage eine Steam Anbindung. -> Ergo musste Valve den Mod Bereich eröffnen damit dieser Markt weiterhin genutzt werden kann - kostenlos
> 
> Sie haben einen kostenlosen Workshop eingebaut der die Mods nachwievor möglich macht. Sie hätten genau so wie EA handeln und ihn verteufeln können.. haben sie aber nicht gemacht.
> Das muss man Valve anerkennen denn das war nicht selbstverständlich - ob es dir gefällt oder nicht. Ich erwarte bestimmt nicht dass man Valve in den Himmel lobt aber der Workshop ist leider kein selbstverständliches Feature wenn wir die Branchentrends der letzten Jahre mal unter die Lupe nehmen... hier musst du mir zustimmen.


Nein, Valve musste hier gar nichts. Valve hat hier lediglich eine bequeme Plattform für Modder geboten. Und dir hier zustimmen muss ich schonmal gar nicht.  Weil es schlicht und ergreifend nicht wahr ist. Diese Mod-Seiten hatten schon lange vor dem Workshop eine hohe Relevanz in der Szene und das wäre auch so geblieben, Steam hin oder her. Die meisten Mods abseits des Workshops funktionieren auch mit Steamanbindung eines Spiels. Damals wie heute. Probier es doch mal.  Du wirst sehen, dass der Workshop nicht ein bisschen nötig ist und lediglich der Versuch war, die Szene auf eine einzige Plattform zu konzentrieren. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Den Workshop braucht kein Schwein. Ich z.B. habe mir in meinem gesamten Leben noch niemals eine Mod vom Workshop gezogen. Alles Mods von externen Seiten, wie Nexus oder Sharesoft. Und jetzt erzähle mir nochmal, dass Workshop ach so wichtig ist. Das ist schlichtweg gelogen. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was ist hier bitte schön reine Spekulation?  Hat EA einen kostenlosen Mod Support auf Origin? Nein? Dann gibts hier nix zu spekulieren.
> Du hast geschrieben dass wenn EA diese Paid-Mods probiert hätte, hätte ich rumgemeckert.
> 
> Ich habe dieser Behauptung zugestimmt weil EA nicht mal Free-Mods supportet und strickt dagegen hält. Ich habe Valve hier in keinem einzigem Satz als Jesus etc. bezeichnet.
> Du hast ne Frage gestellt und ich habe sie den Tatsachen entsprechend beantwortet.. oder schreibe ich was falsches?


Richtig, du hast Valve nicht als Jesus bezeichnet. Und EA supportet auch keine Free-Mods. Aber scheinbar hast du nicht verstanden, dass es mir dabei um das "Was wäre, wenn...?" ging. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die Fankeule schwingst du - nicht ich. Und dass Valve weiterhin kostenlose Mods erlaubt und sogar gefördert hat, während z.b. EA eher das Gegenteil gemacht hat, kann ich nix dafür.
> Nur weil ich die Dinge beim Namen nenne bin ich weder ein Fanboy noch ein Hater.


Autsch...jetzt hast du dich völlig disqualifiziert... Fankeule...ich? Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein EA-Fan. Ich kritisiere EA genauso, wie alle anderen auch. Ich zeige dir lediglich auf, wie unsinnig deine absolut einseitige Sicht der Dinge ist. Valve = Jesus Christus, EA = Luzifer. Leider merkst du das nichtmal, wie sehr du Valve und Steam in jeder Diskussion verteidigst und nicht ein Stück Kritik zulässt. Geht es um Valve, springst du sofort auf die Barrikaden, sobald irgendjemand Kritik übt. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ist doch dein gutes Recht . Der Unterschied ist nur dass ich "euch" Kritiker nicht als Hater etc. beschimpfe und ich mir aber ständig was von Gabe/Valve/Jesus gefallen lassen muss.
> Bei solchen Bemerkungen braucht ihr euch nicht wundern wenn Streitereien provoziert werden. Ihr fängt doch mit diesem Mist immer an


Dann würde ich mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, warum "wir" immer damit anfangen.  Die Fan-Keule schwingst nämlich immer wieder du, wenn es mal um Valve geht. Und ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige (wie du schon bemerkt hast), dem das aufgefallen ist. Wenn ich permanent von allen Seiten auf meine Fehler hingewiesen werde, würde ich mir schon Sorgen um mein eigenes Verhalten machen und was daran ändern. Du bist aber schlicht völlig kritikresistent und verblendet von Valve und Steam. Aber diese Diskussion hatten wir schonmal und ich werde sie jetzt auch *nicht *erneut aufrollen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Mai 2015)

Ich bin raus aus dieser Diskussion. Es ist unsinnig, mit Doomkeeper zu diskutieren und ich habe nun alles gesagt. Wir drehen uns hier nur im Kreis.


----------



## golani79 (1. Mai 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> [...]Es ist unsinnig, mit Doomkeeper zu diskutieren [...].



Ach, wahrscheinlich wie die anderen, hast auch du ihn einfach nur nicht richtig verstanden


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Mai 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ach, wahrscheinlich wie die anderen, hast auch du ihn einfach nur nicht richtig verstanden


Aber natürlich...


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aufdringliche gesetzte Spendenlinks sind also die Lösung? Dann kann man den Namen "Mod" gleich bleiben lassen wenn wir schon so weit sind.


a) Was hat der Name "Mod" mit dem Vorhandensein eines Spenden Buttons zu tun?
b) Wo ist der große Unterschied in der "Aufdringlichkeit", wenn es in Steam statt "Mod kaufen" den Button "Diese Mod mit einer Spende unterstützen" gäbe?



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wieso gehst du die ganze Zeit davon aus dass Free Mod vs Paid Mod die ein und die gleiche Software ist? Wenn es eine kostenpflichtige Mod für 5€ gibt, die sich mit keiner Free-mod vergleichen lässt, dann sind die 5€ gut angelegt und es ist ein Mehrwert gegenüber der kostenlosen Variante oder nicht?


Nein, nicht zwangsläufig. Das heißt lediglich, daß die Mod einzigartig ist. Über die *Qualität *ist damit allerdings exakt gar nichts ausgesagt, und nur auf die kommt es bei der Beurteilung an.



Kwengie schrieb:


> ... wenn Du schon selbst sagst, daß Modder mit ihrer Arbeit Geld verdienen wollen, dann sollen die doch ihre eigene Firma aufmachen. Keiner zwingt die dazu, kostenpflichte communitybezogene DLCs zu produzieren. Ist dies auch rechtlich abgeklärt und meistens verstößt eine solche kostenpflichtige Arbeit gegen die Eula eines Spiels.


Wenn man sich die Eula von Spielen anschaut, dann sind Modifikationen dort recht häufig generell verboten. Ich meine sogar, das mal in den _Quake 3 _Eula gelesen zu haben.

Daher muß eine kostenpflichtige Verwertung natürlich mit den Machern des Originalspiele abgestimmt werden. 



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das Lustigste bei ihm ist das er anderen Widersprüchlichkeit vorwirft aber seine eigene nicht sieht. Spendenbuttons sind ihm nicht vertrauenswürdig, aber wenn Valve Geld für die Mods eintreibt ist es plötzlich vertrauenswürdig.


Man bedenke hierbei auch den folgenden Punkt:
Wenn ich etwas bei Steam kaufe, kann ich davon ausgehen, daß es auch noch in 10 bis 20 Jahren zu meiner Verfügung stehen wird - bei einer Mod, die Heinz-Wilhelm auf seiner privaten Homepage vertreibt, kann ich hingegen nicht mal sicher sein, daß die nächsten Monat überhaupt noch existiert. Und wenn Heinz-Wilhelm mal stirbt, erlischt meine Möglichkeit auf weitere Downloads oder Fixes. Wenigstens ersteres würde bei Steam weiterhin geleistet und in dem zugehörigen Steam Forum könnten Workarounds und Co gesammelt werden.

Insofern wäre eine Mod bei Steam in der Tat vertrauenswürdiger als auf irgendeiner Privat HP.



Kwengie schrieb:


> Wie oft sollen wir Dir das noch sagen, daß Modifikationen vom Ersteller in der *Freizeit *entwickelt/ erstellt werden und dies sein Hobby ist, wenn er Freude am Spiel hat.


Woher weißt du, wann und wo Modder & Moddingteams ihre Mods erstellen? Wieso sollte nicht irgendeine Firma mal eine Mod zu Forschungs- oder Werbezwecken erstellen lassen? Schliesslich gibt's ja auch schon komplette Freewarespiele zB von der US Army.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ach, nein? Natürlich ist das hier reines Schwarz und Weiß. Die Modder können doch was dazu verdienen. Aber nicht durch Kommerzialisierung ihrer Mods. Soll ich dir die Gründe denn nochmal aufzeigen, warum ich dagegen bin, oder hast du sie mittlerweile verstanden?


Zwischen *"noch was dazuverdienen"* und "*Davon leben können*" ist aber ein großer Unterschied. Du redest von so viel Geld dass sie es hauptberuflich machen können und das habe ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt erwähnt.
Ihr könnt euch doch nicht entscheiden zwischen "*Wird ein reiner Flop vs So erfolgreich dass es zum Hauptberuf wird"*. Dass es aber noch eine Mitte geben kann, eine Art Nebenverdienst, kommt euch überhaupt nicht in den Sinn.

Deine Gründe warum du dagegen bist interessieren mich ehrlich gesagt nicht die Bohne weil es schlichtweg deine Meinung ist. Ich habe eine andere Meinung zu diesem Thema und deine "Argumente" sind für mich keine.
Da noch kein Konzept vorliegt kann man hier nicht von Argumenten sprechen - es wird ein neuer Markt.



> Ich verteidige hier niemanden. Du legst mir hier wieder mal Wort ein den Mund, die ich niemals so geschrieben habe, und unterstellst (mal wieder) irgendeinen Blödsinn.  Und widersprechen tu ich mir schon gar nicht. Wenn ich für etwas Geld ausgebe, dann steigen meine Erwartungen an das Produkt nunmal. Eben weil ich Geld ausgebe. Weil ein Kauf kosten verursacht und ich was für mein Geld sehen will. Ich erwarte dann, wenn ich (wir spinnen jetzt mal) 30 Euro für eine Total Conversion ausgeben muss, um sie spielen zu können, das gleiche von den Moddern, wie von einem professionellen Entwickler. Modder dürfen sich in dem Fall einer Pay Wall grundsätzlich mit Sicherheit nicht mehr Fehler erlauben. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich erwarte dann grundsätzlich exakt das selbe wie von einem professionellen Entwickler, individuelle Erwartungen mal außen vor gelassen. Aber diese Erwartung kann ein Modder nunmal nicht erfüllen. Weil er (Ausnahmen außen vor gelassen) nicht 8h und mehr in einem Studio sitzt und arbeitet, sondern in seiner Freizeit als Hobby moddet. Die Garantie auf Qualitätssicherung ist noch viel weniger gegeben als bei DICE/EA. Quasi gar nicht vorhanden.



Du kannst dich hier nicht rausreden. Du hast eindeutig geschrieben wie du das Verhältnis zwischen einem z.b. EA und einem Modder siehst. Absolut fragwürdig, unfair und komplett an der Realität vorbei.
Da steht schwarz auf weiß dass du die Fehler eines Hauptberuflern weniger beachtest, als eine kostenpflichtige Mod von einem Modder wo du pingelig wirst weil du bisschen was zahlen musst (von 30€ war eh hier nie die Rede für eine Mod)



> Nein, Valve musste hier gar nichts. Valve hat hier lediglich eine bequeme Plattform für Modder geboten. Und dir hier zustimmen muss ich schonmal gar nicht.  Weil es schlicht und ergreifend nicht wahr ist. Diese Mod-Seiten hatten schon lange vor dem Workshop eine hohe Relevanz in der Szene und das wäre auch so geblieben, Steam hin oder her. Die meisten Mods abseits des Workshops funktionieren auch mit Steamanbindung eines Spiels. Damals wie heute. Probier es doch mal.  Du wirst sehen, dass der Workshop nicht ein bisschen nötig ist und lediglich der Versuch war, die Szene auf eine einzige Plattform zu konzentrieren. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Den Workshop braucht kein Schwein. Ich z.B. habe mir in meinem gesamten Leben noch niemals eine Mod vom Workshop gezogen. Alles Mods von externen Seiten, wie Nexus oder Sharesoft. Und jetzt erzähle mir nochmal, dass Workshop ach so wichtig ist. Das ist schlichtweg gelogen.



Naja da werden dir Entwickler wie City Skylines aber ein anderes Liedchen davon singen...  Und eigentlich stimmt du mir hier sogar zu aber merkst es nicht.
Valve musste nichts aber sie haben es dennoch getan. Ein kostenloses Mod Features eingebaut wo jeder Entwickler darauf zurückgreifen kann. Andere Platformen tun genau das Gegenteil.
Ob du diese Tatsache gut oder schlecht findest ist mir völlig schnuppe - es ist Fakt dass dieses Feature sehr beliebt ist und Valve es zurückgebracht hat.



> Richtig, du hast Valve nicht als Jesus bezeichnet. Und EA supportet auch keine Free-Mods. Aber scheinbar hast du nicht verstanden, dass es mir dabei um das "Was wäre, wenn...?" ging.


Doch habe ich doch richtig beantwortet. Du warst aber eher damit beschäftigt sofort die Fan Keule zu schwingen, anstatt meine Begründung richtig zu lesen und darüber nachzudenken.
Wenn du Fragen stellst und schon von vornherein weißt dass dich meine Begründung nicht interessiert, dann stell keine Fragen 

Ich habe nicht geantwortet "Ja weil ich Valve mag und EA nicht!" ich habe geschrieben dass EA nix von Mods wissen möchte und nur ans Geld denkt. Wenn du diese Tatsache umdrehst und mich deshalb wieder als Fanboy beschimpfst,
dann frage ich mich warum du überhaupt etwas schreibst wenn dir eine Antwort nicht in den Kragen passt. Weder war ich emotional etc.pp sondern habe schlichtweg die Fakten auf den Tisch gelegt.



> Autsch...jetzt hast du dich völlig disqualifiziert... Fankeule...ich? Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein EA-Fan. Ich kritisiere EA genauso, wie alle anderen auch. Ich zeige dir lediglich auf, wie unsinnig deine absolut einseitige Sicht der Dinge ist. Valve = Jesus Christus, EA = Luzifer. Leider merkst du das nichtmal, wie sehr du Valve und Steam in jeder Diskussion verteidigst und nicht ein Stück Kritik zulässt. Geht es um Valve, springst du sofort auf die Barrikaden, sobald irgendjemand Kritik übt.


 Wo gehe ich hier auf die Barrikaden? 

Lies dir doch die Beiträge mal gründlich durch bevor du mich hier wieder in die Valve Schublade steckst. Ich kann nix dafür dass die Dinge so sind wie sie sind und ich sie beim Namen nenne. Valve supportet Mods während die restlichen
Unternehmen es nicht tun möchte. Was ist daran Fanboy? Es ist nunmal die Realität wenn du EA, Ubisoft oder Activision anschaust. 

Ich stecke hier niemanden in eine Schublade und auch mit der Fankeule habe ich eher damit gemeint dass man mir sofort unterstellt ich würde Valve für sonst noch was halten was ich nie geschrieben habe.
Mit solchen Bemerkungen schiebt ihr euch die Leute selber dorthin wo es euch am besten passt und dann versucht ihr mit diesen Wörtern
die Leute sofort mundtot zu machen, nur weil sie eine andere Meinung zu diesem Thema haben. Kaum passt die Antwort nicht, benutzt man sofort solche Wörter um jemanden ins lächerliche zu ziehen.

Du / ihr seit doch diejenigen die diese Situation immer wieder aufs neue provozieren und mit solchen Bemerkungen umherschmeißt.



> Dann würde ich mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, warum "wir" immer damit anfangen.  Die Fan-Keule schwingst nämlich immer wieder du, wenn es mal um Valve geht. Und ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige (wie du schon bemerkt hast), dem das aufgefallen ist. Wenn ich permanent von allen Seiten auf meine Fehler hingewiesen werde, würde ich mir schon Sorgen um mein eigenes Verhalten machen und was daran ändern. Du bist aber schlicht völlig kritikresistent und verblendet von Valve und Steam. Aber diese Diskussion hatten wir schonmal und ich werde sie jetzt auch *nicht *erneut aufrollen.



Siehe oben. Etiketten verteilen und die Leute sofort einem Lager zuzuordnen ist heutzutage leider normal in unserer Gesellschaft.
Ich habe immer versucht alles logisch und schlüssig zu erklären damit man meinen Gedankengang versteht. Nie habe ich emotional oder Frust als Basis für meine Beiträge genutzt und wer was anderes behauptet lügt schlichtweg.

Aber da kommen wir wieder zum Thema wenn man nur das sehen möchte was man sehen möchte. Wenn 90% der Leute am shitstormen sind und die 10% versuchen einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren, dann werden diese 10% beschimpft weil sie nicht am Shitstorm teilhaben möchten. Lustig ist aber dass sogar bei einem 2 Stündigen Interview (Podcast)von TB ein langjähriger Modder diese Reaktion, von der sogenannten "Community", aufs schärftste kritisiert und
der Meinung ist dass diese Leute nix mit einer Community zu tun haben.

Normale Leute versuchen einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren und versuchen einen Dialog zu suchen. Hier wird man aber sofort als Fanboy etc. betitelt weil man nicht am ausrasten ist dass diese Spielzeuge in Zukunft
nicht mehr alle kostenlos sein könnten.

Fasst euch mal an die eigene Nase welch Benehmen hier herrscht. Beleidigungen, Schwarz/Weiss Denken, Etiketten verteilen und nicht richtig lesen wollen was der andere schreibt.
Das hat mit einer ordentlichen Diskussion bzw. einer Community rein gar nix zu tun. Absolut nix


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) Was hat der Name "Mod" mit dem Vorhandensein eines Spenden Buttons zu tun?


Die Frage ist hier doch warum es diese Spenden Buttons überhaupt gibt wenn gefühlt 99% am behaupten sind dass Mods nix kosten dürfen 
Ich habe eine Problem damit wenn eine kostenlose Sektion zu einem Spendenmarathon mutiert.

Auf der eigenen Page etc.pp sollen es die Modder ruhig machen, aber auf einer offiziellen Platform wie Steam sehe ich diese Entwicklung nicht sehr positiv.
Da möchte ich nur die Produktinformationen sehen und keine Sonderwünsche der Modder. 



> b) Wo ist der große Unterschied in der "Aufdringlichkeit", wenn es in Steam statt "Mod kaufen" den Button "Diese Mod mit einer Spende unterstützen" gäbe?


Weil Mod kaufen offiziell im Steam Öko Sytem eingebunden ist und Spenden nicht. Wenn "Mod kaufen" steht dann steckt offiziell Steam/Valve dahinter.



> Nein, nicht zwangsläufig. Das heißt lediglich, daß die Mod einzigartig ist. Über die *Qualität *ist damit allerdings exakt gar nichts ausgesagt, und nur auf die kommt es bei der Beurteilung an.


*Qualität* habe ich auch bewusst nicht geschrieben oder?  Ich habe *Mehrwert* geschrieben - und ein einzigartigeres Erlebnis ist in meinen Augen ein Mehrwert.



> Man bedenke hierbei auch den folgenden Punkt:
> Wenn ich etwas bei Steam kaufe, kann ich davon ausgehen, daß es auch noch in 10 bis 20 Jahren zu meiner Verfügung stehen wird - bei einer Mod, die Heinz-Wilhelm auf seiner privaten Homepage vertreibt, kann ich hingegen nicht mal sicher sein, daß die nächsten Monat überhaupt noch existiert. Und wenn Heinz-Wilhelm mal stirbt, erlischt meine Möglichkeit auf weitere Downloads oder Fixes. Wenigstens ersteres würde bei Steam weiterhin geleistet und in dem zugehörigen Steam Forum könnten Workarounds und Co gesammelt werden.
> 
> Insofern wäre eine Mod bei Steam in der Tat vertrauenswürdiger als auf irgendeiner Privat HP.



Danke dass du zu den wenigsten gehörst die diesen Punkt nachvollziehen können.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Mai 2015)

Ja, doomkeeper. Du hast natürlich, wie immer, recht...nicht.  

Sorry, aber was du da schreibst, ist maßloser Bullshit. Und vor allem (was mich hier am meisten an deinem Unsinn stört): Hör bitte auf, irgendwelchen Unfug in meine Posts hinein zu interpretieren. 



> Da steht schwarz auf weiß dass du die Fehler eines Hauptberuflern weniger beachtest, als eine kostenpflichtige Mod von einem Modder wo du pingelig wirst weil du bisschen was zahlen musst (von 30€ war eh hier nie die Rede für eine Mod)



Ich werd nicht pingelig, weil ich 30 Euro zahlen muss. Ich beachte die Fehler eines Hauptberuflers auch nicht weniger. Was du mir da unterstellst ist eine reine, glatte Lüge.  Schlichtweg unwahr und eine Unterstellung, die in keinem einzigen Punkt zutrifft. Was an "Wenn ich für eine Mod zahlen muss, dann habe ich auch die selben Erwartungen an das Produkt, als wenn sie von einem Hauptberufler kommt" nicht zu verstehen ist, ist mir schleierhaft. Es ist verdammt nochmal mein Geld, was ich für ein Produkt ausgebe und da ist es mein gutes Recht, meine Erwartungen entsprechend zu setzen. Und die wären in dem Fall genauso angesetzt wie bei einem hauptberuflich agierenden Entwickler. Punkt. Ende. Aus. Niemals habe ich geschrieben, dass sich ein Hauptberufler mehr Fehler erlauben darf oder ähnliches. 

Aber erkläre mir doch mal, inwiefern ich die Fankeule schwinge. Was denn für eine Fankeule?

Edit: Weißt du was? Bevor ich hier wieder ausfallend werde... Hör einfach mit diesen beschi****** Unterstellungen auf, eigne dir ein Mindestmaß an Textverständnis an und geh mir jetzt nicht weiter auf die Nerven. Und pack deine Valve-Fankeule gefälligst wieder ein. Ich bin jetzt endgültig raus. Es hat einfach keinen Sinn, mit dir zu diskutieren. Du machst ja nichtmal einen Hehl aus deinem eigenen Unvermögen. Furchtbar...


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was du da schreibst, ist maßloser Bullshit. Und vor allem (was mich hier am meisten an deinem Unsinn stört): Hör bitte auf, irgendwelchen Unfug in meine Posts hinein zu interpretieren.



Selber schuld wenn du mit solchen Bemerkungen anfängst. Würden Leute wie du drauf aufpassen mit welchen Bemerkungen und Beschimpfungen man um sich wirft, hätten wir nie und nie
dieses Niveau hier erreicht. Ich habe hier niemanden beleidigt oder sonstiges. Ihr "Kritiker" vergreift euch ständig im Ton weil jemand nicht der "Masse" angehören möchte.



> Ich werd nicht pingelig, weil ich 30 Euro zahlen muss. Ich beachte die Fehler eines Hauptberuflers auch nicht weniger. Was du mir da unterstellst ist eine reine, glatte Lüge.  Schlichtweg unwahr und eine Unterstellung, die in keinem einzigen Punkt zutrifft. Was an "Wenn ich für eine Mod zahlen muss, dann habe ich auch die selben Erwartungen an das Produkt, als wenn sie von einem Hauptberufler kommt" nicht zu verstehen ist, ist mir schleierhaft. Es ist verdammt nochmal mein Geld, was ich für ein Produkt ausgebe und da ist es mein gutes Recht, meine Erwartungen entsprechend zu setzen. Und die wären in dem Fall genauso angesetzt wie bei einem hauptberuflich agierenden Entwickler. Punkt. Ende. Aus.



Das wird mir eine Freude dich hier zu zitieren 



> Dass DICE/EA mit *BF4* ein Spiel abgeliefert haben, das einen *desatrösen Zustand* aufwies, steht außer Frage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





> Natürlich *müssen Mods, wenn sie denn etwas kosten sollen, fehlerfrei  laufen*. Ich sehe *nicht einen einzigen Grund dafür, warum ich dann an  Mods andere/niedrigere Erwartungen stellen sollte, als an professionell  entwickelten Produkten*. Ich zahle dafür *Geld,* also *haben die Mods  gefälligst fehlerfrei zu laufen* oder die Modder zumindest die Pflicht,  ihre Mods nach Release vernünftig zu pflegen und das *gefälligst  zeitnahe*.





> Mods *dürfen nicht kommerziell werden*. Schon allein aus *Gründen der  Qualität*, die Modder nunmal nicht gänzlich gewährleisten und schon gar  nicht garantieren können. Sobald Mods kommerziell werden, stehen Modder  in exakt der selben Verpflichtung wie Entwickler und das ist unmöglich  zu bewerkstelligen





> Klar, der Modder verdient ein bisschen was nebenbei, aber da ich mal  davon ausgehe, dass die meisten Modder studieren oder arbeiten usw.,  kann die *Qualitätssicherung nicht in dem Maß statt finden, wie bei einem  professionellen Entwickler, der Vollzeit arbeitet.*



Was soll dieser Quark? Du rückst dir den Ball permanent in die Richtung wo es dir am besten gefällt.
Du weißt schlichtweg selber nicht was du davon halten sollst und fällst aber ein finales Urteil darüber ab wie sinnvoll das zu sein scheint. Im gleichen Satz weißt du aber dass selber professionelle Leute, die ihre Spiele sogar für 120€ anbieten,
ihre Software erst in vielen Monaten bzw. nie zu 95% fixen können aber das redest du im Falle von Paid Mods so schön dass ich mir mein Grinsen kaum verkneifen kann 

Vor allem der Punkt mit " aus Gründen der Qualität dürfen Mods nicht kommerziell werden.... Na wenn ich da an komerzielle Gurken denken muss die sogar 3-stelligen € Betrag kosten.... sorry ich konnte hier mein Lachen nicht verkneifen.

Bei Publishern werden Fehler akzeptiert und bei Moddern zeigt man auf einmal mit dem Zeigefinger dass alles gefällist optimal laufen soll. Herrlich


----------



## Meisterhobbit (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Normale Leute versuchen einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren und versuchen einen Dialog zu suchen. Hier wird man aber sofort als Fanboy etc. betitelt weil man nicht am ausrasten ist dass diese Spielzeuge in Zukunft
> nicht mehr alle kostenlos sein könnten.
> 
> Fasst euch mal an die eigene Nase welch Benehmen hier herrscht. Beleidigungen, Schwarz/Weiss Denken, Etiketten verteilen und nicht richtig lesen wollen was der andere schreibt.
> Das hat mit einer ordentlichen Diskussion bzw. einer Community rein gar nix zu tun. Absolut nix


Hahaha, Alter, jetzt bleib aber mal auf dem Teppich! Wer zum Teufel gibt dir denn bitte das Recht, solche Punkte hier zu kritisieren, wenn du selbst von jedem einzigen gerne Gebrauch machst, wo es dir passt?!
- andere als Fanboy betiteln: haste hier selbst schon gemacht, also sei ein braver Junge und löffel die Suppe aus...
- Beleidigungen: auch von dieser Schuld bist du alles andere als frei, also lass mal schön die Steine, wo sie liegen... nebenbei sind deine Beleidigungen auf ziemlichem Kindergarten-Niveau, magst es ja sehr gerne, Leuten zu unterstellen, sie könnten nicht lesen. Darfst in dem Punkt gerne mal erwachsen werden: lass dir mal n paar Eier wachsen! (und ja, das letzte war Beispiel und Beleidigung in einem)
- Schwarz/Weiß-Denken: auch da biste schuldig wie die Sünde selbst! Valve ist weiß, der Rest der Welt ist schwarz (oder bewegt sich bestenfalls in dubiosen legalen "Grauzonen"  )
- Etiketten verteilen: tust du öfter als irgend ein pickliger Regalauffüller-Boy bei Edeka: die Unmengen an Verallgemeinerungen á la "Die Modder wollen für ihre Arbeit bezahlt werden" oder "Niemand hat das Recht auf kostenlose Mods" zeigen das hübsch anschaulich. Und mal ganz nebenbei: Bloß weil man nen Satz mit den Wörtchen "Fakt ist" beginnt, heißt das (jedenfalls bei dir) noch lange nicht, dass dadurch das folgende wie durch Zauberhand tatsächlich zum Fakt wird.
- Nicht richtig lesen wollen was der andere schreibt: Wooow, also DAS ist ja wohl einfach nur absurd Mann! Zunächst mal, würdest du hier nicht seit Tagen wieder und wieder (und wieder und wieder) die gleichen hohlen Phrasen fröhlich mit blankem Unsinn vermischen, gäbs vielleicht auch nen Grund, deine Posts gründlich zu lesen statt sie bloß zu überfliegen (denn sind wir mal ehrlich, das ist doch die Lebenszeit nicht wert, die dabei drauf gehen würde). Und wenn ich hier sehe, was du dir hier teilweise für Zeug aus den Fingern ziehst, um es dann den Leuten, die dir widersprechen, in den Mund zu legen, oder wie du hier Zitate heranziehst, die dir zweifellos widersprechen und sie dann solange in deinem Kopf rotieren lässt, bis sie dich in deinen Augen plötzlich sogar "bestätigen", bin ich fast schon versucht, das Internet nach einer solch exotischen Form der Leseschwäche zu durchsuchen. Würde aber vermutlich eh nix finden außer Unmengen Links zu Duden-Einträgen zu Worten wie "Dummheit", "Ignoranz" und dergleichen.
Mann, mittlerweile tuts mir echt schon leid, wie sich diese zunächst ganz nette Diskussion hier zu einem "Lasst-uns-Doomkeeper-beibringen-wie-ein-großer-Junge-diskutieren-sollte"-Thread entwickeln konnte. Aber zum Thema wurden mittlerweile ja doch so ziemlich alle Punkte genannt und weitestgehend sauber seziert, also gibts leider auch gar nicht mehr so viel mehr zu tun.
Wie sagte schon der nette, kopfüber hängende Gefangene in "Das Leben des Brian"? Nagelt die Vernunft in das Volk!


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die Frage ist hier doch warum es diese Spenden Buttons überhaupt gibt wenn gefühlt 99% am behaupten sind dass Mods nix kosten dürfen


Mööp. Falsch. Am Thema vorbei. Es ging darum, daß du Spendenlinks als "Aufdringliche gesetzte Spendenlinks" bezeichnet hast. Spendenlinks kann man aber eben auch unaufdringlich designen und platzieren, wie eben in meinem Beispiel.



> Ich habe eine Problem damit wenn eine kostenlose Sektion zu einem Spendenmarathon mutiert.


Aber wenn bisher kostenlose Mods plötzlich was kosten, ist das kein Problem ...?



> Auf der eigenen Page etc.pp sollen es die Modder ruhig machen, aber auf einer offiziellen Platform wie Steam sehe ich diese Entwicklung nicht sehr positiv.
> Da möchte ich nur die Produktinformationen sehen und keine Sonderwünsche der Modder.


Wenn jetzt auf jeder Mod Seite bei Steam noch ein ganzer Spendenlink dazukäme, wäre das ein "Sonderwunsch"? 
bzw: Was genau ist an "Für diese Mod können sie hier mit einem Klick spenden." weniger Produktinformation als "Diese Mod kostet X Euro"?



> Weil Mod kaufen offiziell im Steam Öko Sytem eingebunden ist und Spenden nicht. Wenn "Mod kaufen" steht dann steckt offiziell Steam/Valve dahinter.


Nein, es ist *nicht *eingebunden, weil jetzt ja keine Mods über Steam verkauft werden. 

Und ja, wir reden über einen "Was wäre wenn?" Fall. In diesem Fall (*wenn *also bei Mods an der selben Stelle, wo der "Kaufen" Button vorgesehen war, ein "Spenden" Button *wäre*), wäre "an Mods spenden" ebenfalls in das "Steam Öko System" eingebunden und Valve würde diese Funktion offiziell unterstützen.



> *Qualität* habe ich auch bewusst nicht geschrieben oder?  Ich habe *Mehrwert* geschrieben - und ein einzigartigeres Erlebnis ist in meinen Augen ein Mehrwert.


Stimmt, ich habe mir das Recht rausgenommen, deine Aussage verstehen zu wollen und dementsprechend sinnvoll zu deuten. Dabei bin ich davon ausgegangen, daß ein Mehrwert automatisch Qualität beinhaltet. Daß du möglicherweise selbst verbuggten, konzeptionell, grafisch oder sonstig schlechten Mods einen Mehrwert aussprechen wolltest, habe ich dabei nicht berücksichtigt.

Trotzdem entsteht ein Mehrwert nicht aus der Tatsache, ob eine Mod Geld kostet oder nicht, sondern aus dem Inhalt und dessen Qualität.


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bei Publishern werden Fehler akzeptiert und bei Moddern zeigt man auf einmal mit dem Zeigefinger dass alles gefällist optimal laufen soll. Herrlich


Mir ist schleierhaft, wie man eine Formulierung wie _" ... mit BF4 ein Spiel abgeliefert haben, das einen desatrösen Zustand aufwies, ..." _als "Akzeptanz" werten kann ...

... meinem Verständnis nach ist hier eher das Gegenteil der Fall: _RedDragon20 _stellt an sämtliche kommerzielle Hersteller (was dann auch Mods beinhalten würde) die Forderung, daß die Spiele vernünftig laufen und Fehler - so sie dennoch auftreten - zügig ausgebessert werden sollten. Gleichzeitig weist er darauf hin, daß diese Forderung mitunter schon bei AAA Titeln nicht erfüllt wird und damit stellt sich die Frage, wie denn Freizeit Mod Teams ohne QA Abteilung diese Forderung denn überhaupt erfüllen könnten, wenn das nicht mal die Branchengrößen hinkriegen. 
Von einer "Akzeptanz" kann hier meinem Leseverständnis nach nicht im Ansatz gesprochen werden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Jede Menge Bullshit.


Worrel hat es auf den Punkt gebracht und er hat es verstanden, was ich meine. Du nicht...oder du willst es nicht verstehen.  



Worrel schrieb:


> Mir ist schleierhaft, wie man eine Formulierung wie _" ... mit BF4 ein Spiel abgeliefert haben, das einen desatrösen Zustand aufwies, ..." _als "Akzeptanz" werten kann ...
> 
> ... meinem Verständnis nach ist hier eher das Gegenteil der Fall: _RedDragon20 _stellt an sämtliche kommerzielle Hersteller (was dann auch Mods beinhalten würde) die Forderung, daß die Spiele vernünftig laufen und Fehler - so sie dennoch auftreten - zügig ausgebessert werden sollten. Gleichzeitig weist er darauf hin, daß diese Forderung mitunter schon bei AAA Titeln nicht erfüllt wird und damit stellt sich die Frage, wie denn Freizeit Mod Teams ohne QA Abteilung diese Forderung denn überhaupt erfüllen könnten, wenn das nicht mal die Branchengrößen hinkriegen.
> Von einer "Akzeptanz" kann hier meinem Leseverständnis nach nicht im Ansatz gesprochen werden.


Exakt so sieht es aus. Danke. 

Ich akzeptiere die Fehler beispielsweise in BF4 überhaupt nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, aufgrund der Fehler war BF4 für mich eine der derbsten Enttäuschungen, die auf meiner Festplatte rum lungern. Die Fehler wurden zwar beseitigt und das Spiel läuft nun rund. Aber das ändert nichts an meiner Aussage. Ich habe keinen Grund, an Modder geringere Erwartungen zu stellen, wenn ich für ihre Mods bezahlen soll, als an Entwickler kommerzieller Spiele. Nennt man Gleichberechtigung, mit allen Rechten und vor allen Pflichten. Ich bevorzuge oder benachteilige da grundsätzlich niemanden in meiner Aussage. Sowohl bei großen Titeln, als auch bei Mods hat gefälligst alles möglichst rund zu laufen, wenn ich schon dafür bezahlen soll.  

Also, Frage: Wenn selbst große Entwickler die Qualitätssicherung nicht immer einhalten können, wie sollen das Modder (als Privatpersonen) schaffen, die den Kram größtenteils in ihrer Freizeit entwickeln? Welchen Grund gibt es, geringere Erwartungen an Modder zu stellen, wenn sie ihre Mods kostenpflichtig anbieten? Richtig, keinen. Denn sobald diese Menschen ihre Produkte kommerziell machen, stehen sie in der gleichen Verpflichtung gegenüber den Kunden, wie große Entwickler/Publisher. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob sie nun eine Erkältung haben, den Kram in ihrer Freizeit machen o.ä. Dann interessiert sich niemand mehr dafür, ob Modder ihre Arbeit abseits anderer Dinge bewerkstelligen und sich dann womöglich übernehmen, weil sie die Qualitätssicherung nicht hinbekommen. Immerhin laufen selbst heute viele ältere Mods nicht rund. 

Und ob man Mods im Workshop noch in 10 oder 20 Jahren hat, ist ebenso fraglich. Wer sagt, dass auch Steam nicht irgendwann abgestellt oder grundlegend verändert wird? Diese Garantie gibt es genauso wenig, wie die, dass Mods abseits des Workshops, der immernoch nicht nötig ist, um die Szene am Laufen zu halten, noch ewig existieren.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mööp. Falsch. Am Thema vorbei. Es ging darum, daß du Spendenlinks als "Aufdringliche gesetzte Spendenlinks" bezeichnet hast. Spendenlinks kann man aber eben auch unaufdringlich designen und platzieren, wie eben in meinem Beispiel.


 Dennoch habe ich ausführlich erklärt dass solche Spendenlinks auf einer kostenlosen Platform sich rechtlich gesehen in einer Grauzone befinden weil sie einfach nur geduldet werden.
Und per se habe ich auch nix gegen Modder die um Geld für ihre Arbeit bitten - nicht falsch verstehen.




> Aber wenn bisher kostenlose Mods plötzlich was kosten, ist das kein Problem ...?


Das eine mutiert und das andere wird neu eröffnet.

Es entstehen 2 Märkte, mit 2 verschiedenen Konditionen und Pflichten die ein Modder akzeptieren muss wenn er mitmachen möchte.
Nur weil der Paid Mod kommen könnte, verschwindet deswegen nicht die Free Mod Sektion.



> Wenn jetzt auf jeder Mod Seite bei Steam noch ein ganzer Spendenlink dazukäme, wäre das ein "Sonderwunsch"?
> bzw: Was genau ist an "Für diese Mod können sie hier mit einem Klick spenden." weniger Produktinformation als "Diese Mod kostet X Euro"?



Weil beim ersten Beispiel um Geld gebettelt wird und beim anderem Beispiel ist mit dem System verbunden.



> Nein, es ist *nicht *eingebunden, weil jetzt ja keine Mods über Steam verkauft werden.
> 
> Und ja, wir reden über einen "Was wäre wenn?" Fall. In diesem Fall (*wenn *also bei Mods an der selben Stelle, wo der "Kaufen" Button vorgesehen war, ein "Spenden" Button *wäre*), wäre "an Mods spenden" ebenfalls in das "Steam Öko System" eingebunden und Valve würde diese Funktion offiziell unterstützen.



Ist aber vollkommen unrealistisch ohne sich rechtlich für etwas belangen zu müssen - deswegen wirds ja auch bis heute nicht offiziell so gemacht. Warum? Weil solche Hinweise
einen indirekten Verkaufshinweis andeuten und das ist mit Mods nicht legal. Deswegen schreiben es die Modder selber mit dem eigenem Text und nicht Valve 



> Stimmt, ich habe mir das Recht rausgenommen, deine Aussage verstehen zu wollen und dementsprechend sinnvoll zu deuten. Dabei bin ich davon ausgegangen, daß ein Mehrwert automatisch Qualität beinhaltet. Daß du möglicherweise selbst verbuggten, konzeptionell, grafisch oder sonstig schlechten Mods einen Mehrwert aussprechen wolltest, habe ich dabei nicht berücksichtigt.



Bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob wir uns bei diesem Punkt hier verstehen aber lassen wir das einfach mal so stehen. Ich habe bewusst nicht Qualität geschrieben weil man sich um die Qualität ewig streiten kann.



> Trotzdem entsteht ein Mehrwert nicht aus der Tatsache, ob eine Mod Geld kostet oder nicht, sondern aus dem Inhalt und dessen Qualität.



Ich habe nie was anderes behauptet. Aber wie du richtig festgestellt hast befinden wir uns hier in einem "Was wäre wenn" Szenario der extremsten Art.

Genau so könnte ich argumentieren dass die HL Black Mesa Mod auf Basis von Source Engine zu den besten Shootern gehört den ich gespielt habe... kostet 0€ und ist in meinen Augen besser als über 90% aller kostenpflichtigen AAA Shooter auf dem Markt. In dem Fall haben die ganzen 90% Shooter für mich 0 Mehrwert obwohl sie viel Geld kosten. HL Black Mesa hingegen ist eine Mod und überzeugt mich auf ganzer Linie..

Komische Welt nicht wahr?


----------



## Batze (1. Mai 2015)

Ich sage es doch, der hat einen vollkommenen Realitätsverlust bis hin schon zur seelisch psychischen Störung.
Sowas müsste man eigentlich zur Anzeige bringen damit dem Jungen mal professionelle Hilfe geboten wird.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mir ist schleierhaft, wie man eine Formulierung wie _" ... mit BF4 ein Spiel abgeliefert haben, das einen desatrösen Zustand aufwies, ..." _als "Akzeptanz" werten kann ...
> 
> ... meinem Verständnis nach ist hier eher das Gegenteil der Fall: _RedDragon20 _stellt an sämtliche kommerzielle Hersteller (was dann auch Mods beinhalten würde) die Forderung, daß die Spiele vernünftig laufen und Fehler - so sie dennoch auftreten - zügig ausgebessert werden sollten. Gleichzeitig weist er darauf hin, daß diese Forderung mitunter schon bei AAA Titeln nicht erfüllt wird und damit stellt sich die Frage, wie denn Freizeit Mod Teams ohne QA Abteilung diese Forderung denn überhaupt erfüllen könnten, wenn das nicht mal die Branchengrößen hinkriegen.
> Von einer "Akzeptanz" kann hier meinem Leseverständnis nach nicht im Ansatz gesprochen werden.



Die krassesten Aussagen habe ich dick markiert.

Mir ist z.b. schleierhaft warum er kommerziell teure und fehlerhafte AAA Produkte lieber akzeptiert, als eine möglicherweise fehlerhafte Mod die viel weniger kostet, wo er ich zitiere "gefälligst" ein top Produkt erwartet.
Bei komerziellen Produkten lese ich kein einziges "gefälligst weil ich über 50€" zahle. Bei einer Mod wo es um Peanuts geht erkennt man auf einmal wie wichtig es ist das beste fürs Geld zu bekommen?

Das spielt doch letzten Endes keine Rolle ob AAA oder Mod aber bei ihm hört sich das ein wenig anders an  Deswegen verstehe ich auch seine Kritik nicht an den Mods, wenn wir heutzutage
fehlerhafte AAA Spiele längst "akzeptieren und unterstützen". Ist ein wenig scheinheilig über die Qualität der Mods zu sprechen wenn man das größere Übel seit Jahren aktiv supportet hat.

Ich gehe hier ganz einfach nach dem Henne Ei Prinzip vor. Wer über teure AAA Spiele nicht schimpft braucht über kleinere Mods für viel weniger Geld erst recht nicht schimpfen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Komische Welt nicht wahr?


Das kann man wohl sagen, du faselst ja immernoch! Und bist auf einmal sogar wieder überzeugt, dass Spenden für Mods illegal seien?! Und ich dachte, wir würden hier zumindest minimale Fortschritte machen Oo .
Also Chapeau, doomkeeper, jetzt hast du es echt geschafft! Bevor ich mich hier von deinem weiterhin nicht enden wollenden Schwall von Blödsinn letztlich echt noch dazu verleiten lasse, WIRKLICH ausfallend zu werden, zieh ich an dieser Stelle wohl doch lieber mal fürs erste die Reissleine und steig aus... gegen deinen (vermutlich bei Steam für teures Geld erstandenen) "Gürtel der Vernunftresistenz (100 % )" ist einfach kein Kraut gewachsen  !
Ring-aufzieh-und-verschwind


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die krassesten Aussagen habe ich dick markiert.
> 
> Mir ist z.b. schleierhaft warum er kommerziell teure und fehlerhafte AAA Produkte lieber akzeptiert, als eine möglicherweise fehlerhafte Mod die viel weniger kostet, wo er ich zitiere "gefälligst" ein top Produkt erwartet.
> Bei komerziellen Produkten lese ich kein einziges "gefälligst weil ich über 50€" zahle. Bei einer Mod wo es um Peanuts geht erkennt man auf einmal wie wichtig es ist das beste fürs Geld zu bekommen?
> ...


Du hast es immernoch nicht kapiert... 

*NIEMAND* hat davon gesprochen, dass fehlerhafte AAA-Titel eher akzeptiert werden, als fehlerhafte (kostenpflichtige) Mods. Ich akzeptiere diese Unsitte schon gar nicht. Diese Akzeptanz war gar nicht das Thema. Ich stellte lediglich AAA-Titel kostenpflichtigen Mods gegenüber. Da kannst du noch so sehr zitieren und meine Beiträge auseinander pflücken. Das einzige, was du damit schaffst, ist eine Durchfallattacke meinerseits, aufgrund deines Mangels an Leseverständnis. Worrel hat es kapiert und meine Grundaussage verständlich zusammengefasst. Heiliger... Wie kann man nur so dämlich sein? Sorry, wenn ich nun doch ausfallend werde, aber das ist schon nicht mehr nur ignorant...das ist hochgradig dumm und dämlich. Tut mir Leid. Jetzt haben dir schon zwei Leute erklärt, was ich meinte... und du checkst es immernoch nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du hast es immernoch nicht kapiert...
> 
> *NIEMAND* hat davon gesprochen, dass fehlerhafte AAA-Titel eher akzeptiert werden, als fehlerhafte (kostenpflichtige) Mods. Ich akzeptiere diese Unsitte schon gar nicht. Diese Akzeptanz war gar nicht das Thema. Ich stellte lediglich AAA-Titel kostenpflichtigen Mods gegenüber. Da kannst du noch so sehr zitieren und meine Beiträge auseinander pflücken. Das einzige, was du damit schaffst, ist eine Durchfallattacke meinerseits, aufgrund deines Mangels an Leseverständnis. Worrel hat es kapiert und meine Grundaussage verständlich zusammengefasst. Heiliger... Wie kann man nur so dämlich sein? Sorry, wenn ich nun doch ausfallend werde, aber das ist schon nicht mehr nur ignorant...das ist hochgradig dumm und dämlich. Tut mir Leid. Jetzt haben dir schon zwei Leute erklärt, was ich meinte... und du checkst es immernoch nicht.



Genau diese Ausdrücke meine ich die deine Beträge disqualifizieren  
Kaum hält man dagegen fangt ihr sofort an zu beleidigen etc. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt attackiere ich hier jemanden persönlich, aber ihr genau dann wenn man
einfach eure eigene Meinung hinterfragt. 

Nur weil Worrel deinen Beitrag anders auffasst als ich, liegt ihr beide richtig und ich falsch? Gehts hier also nur darum wie viele Leute sich einer Meinung anschließen?
Ich muss dich enttäuschen das sagt gar nix über den Sinn oder Unsinn eines Beitrages aus. Genau so wenig wie wenn viele möchtegern Mod Community Anhänger bei diesem Thema über alles und jeden schimpfen der nicht
deren Meinung ist.

Deine Grundaussage habe ich zitiert und dick hervorgehoben was du von bezahlbaren Mods hälst. Das kannst du noch so oft erklären 
Du schreibst nur wirres Zeug und verzettelst dich hier mit deigen eigenen "Argumenten" was AAA und Mods angeht.

Das ist ungefähr die gleiche Situation als bei Evolve über kosmetische DLCs geschimpft wurde, während man 120€ für BF4 bezahlt und im schlimmsten Falle das Spiel erst nach nem halben Jahr rund läuft.
Beim ersten gibts ein vollwertiges Spiel und beim zweiten muss erstmal paar Monate gepatcht werden.

Wie ichs schonmal geschrieben habe. Wenn man das größere Übel aktiv über Jahre hinweg unterstützt dann braucht man sich um die kleineren Übel nicht aufregen.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aavBAplp5A

"TotalBiscuit brings you a lengthy discussion on the current modding  scene alongside Robin "Dark0ne" Scott, owner and admin of Nexus Mods and Nick McCaskey, developer of the SMIM Skyrim mod."

Hier könnt ihr euch mal anhören wie die echte Community über euer Verhalten denkt


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wer über teure AAA Spiele nicht schimpft braucht über kleinere Mods für viel weniger Geld erst recht nicht schimpfen.


Jetzt mußt du nur noch erklären, wieso_ "... mit BF4 ein Spiel abgeliefert haben, das einen desatrösen Zustand aufwies, ..."_ kein Schimpfen über AAA Spiele darstellen kann.

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Jetzt mußt du nur noch erklären, wieso_ "... mit BF4 ein Spiel abgeliefert haben, das einen desatrösen Zustand aufwies, ..."_ kein Schimpfen über AAA Spiele darstellen kann.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt.



Weil er diese Situation bei einer Mod "gefällligst" nicht sehen möchte, aber es bei einer AAA Produktion lockerer hinnimmt obwohl dort viel mehr Geld verlangt wird.


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hier könnt ihr euch mal anhören wie die echte Community über euer Verhalten denkt


Es gibt keine "echte" und "falsche"(?) Community. Es gibt nur eine Community, bestehend aus Leuten, die gerne Spiele spielen und an den diversen Möglichkeiten, damit Spaß zu haben, teilnehmen. Und die letzten Endes alle in ihrer Gesamtheit unterschiedliche Meinungen haben.

... und dann gibt es auch Leute, die man mit Argumenten überzeugen kann und die sich nicht zu schade sind, Fehler in ihrer Argumentation oder Interpretation auch mal zuzugeben und ihre Meinung zu revidieren ...


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weil er diese Situation bei einer Mod "gefällligst" nicht sehen möchte, aber es bei einer AAA Produktion lockerer hinnimmt obwohl dort viel mehr Geld verlangt wird.


Mööp. Am Thema vorbei. Es geht darum, wieso das Bezeichnen eines Spielzustandes als "desaströs" kein Schimpfen über das Spiel sein kann. Nicht um die Relation zu irgendwas anderem.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "echte" und "falsche"(?) Community. Es gibt nur eine Community, bestehend aus Leuten, die gerne Spiele spielen und an den diversen Möglichkeiten, damit Spaß zu haben, teilnehmen. Und die letzten Endes alle in ihrer Gesamtheit unterschiedliche Meinungen haben.
> 
> ... und dann gibt es auch Leute, die man mit Argumenten überzeugen kann und die sich nicht zu schade sind, Fehler in ihrer Argumentation oder Interpretation auch mal zuzugeben und ihre Meinung zu revidieren ...



Dann hör dir den Podcast an und du wirst mich verstehen.
Diejenigen die nur die Mods konsumieren sind nicht die echte Community. Die echten Leute sind da draußen und stellen Content her.

Diejenigen die es nur konsumieren und runterladen sind einfach nur Konsumenten bzw. "Taker" wie sie es so schön erwähnt haben. Sie sind wichtig für die Publicity Ja. Aber die echte Community arbeitet selber aktiv und stellt nicht nur Forderungen
wie es die Konsumenten tun.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mööp. Am Thema vorbei. Es geht darum, wieso das Bezeichnen eines Spielzustandes als "desaströs" kein Schimpfen über das Spiel sein kann. Nicht um die Relation zu irgendwas anderem.



Gar nix ist am Thema vorbei lol.
Ich habe über mehrere Absätze hindurch zitiert was ich damit meine in einem Beitrag auf letzter Seite.

Wenn du es hier in deinem Beitrag nur auf diesen kleinen Absatz reduzierst kann ich leider nix dafür Worrel. Klar ist das ein schimpfen aber nichts im Vergleich zu dem was er über die kostenpflichtigen Mods auslässt.
Allein weil schon das Wörtchen "gefälligst" nur im Zusammenhang mit den Mods fällt und nicht mit AAA Spielen ist ein Signal dafür dass er die Mods härter bewertet als AAA Spiele - was sich jeglicher Logik entzieht.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Diejenigen die nur die Mods konsumieren sind nicht die echte Community.


Ach, herzallerliebst, dir kann man einfach nicht lange böse bleiben, dafür bringst du einfach viel zu viel Spaß  . Jetzt rüttelst du auch schon an den Grundfesten der Sprache, fantastisch. Das Wort Community (englisch: Gemeinschaft oder auch Allgemeinheit) ist zunächst mal ne ziemlich eindeutige Kiste und wenn du da jetzt bestimmte Leute ("Diejenigen[,] die nur die Mods konsumieren") ausschließt (die "sind nicht die echte Community"), ist das schon ein starkes Stück, weil du damit nahelegst, diese seien kein Teil der Gesellschaft oder so. Da musst du schon etwas präziser werden, wenn du dich nicht der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben willst. Dafür gibts ja all die hübschen genaueren Begriffe, die "Mountain Biker-Community" oder die "Harry Potter-Fan-Community", oder eben, und das ist der Begriff, den du hättest wählen müssen: die "Modder-Community" oder meinetwegen auch "Modding-Community"...
Auf dieser Argumentationsbasis könnte ich jetzt nämlich auch locker sagen: du bist kein echter Mensch. Die gängigen Definitionen bezeichnen schließlich den Menschen als ein Wesen, das zu logischem Denken fähig, vernunftbegabt oder auch verständig ist... alles Eigenschaften, die bei dir so ohne weiteres nicht zu erkennen sind.


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Zu diesem Punkt existieren bereits 3 Beiträge die es sehr genau erklären. Wer richtig lesen kann wird sie verstehen.
> Ich kann dich beruhigen du gehörst nicht dazu.
> 
> Denn mit der Fankeule zu schwingen ist leichter als nachzudenken. setzen 6
> ...


So ich bin dann mal raus, auf ein solch tiefes Niveau wie du gerade gesunken bist mit dem persönlichen und beleidigenden Angriff kann und werde ich nicht sinken.

Spätestens hier sollte klar sein das man eigentlich nicht mit dir diskutieren kann. Der Witz ist dabei das du dann noch behauptest sachlich diskutieren zu wollen, wobei genau das Gegenteil der Fall ist.

Egal mit dir ist zu dem Thema jedenfalls EOD.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> So ich bin dann mal raus, auf ein solch tiefes Niveau wie du gerade gesunken bist mit dem persönlichen und beleidigenden Angriff kann und werde ich nicht sinken.


idiotensichere Beschreibung ist keine Beleidigung. Es ist ein umgangssprachlicher Wortgebrauch, bei Dingen die man von A bis Z logisch erklärt damit jeder etwas versteht.
Wer diesen Gedanken nicht verstehen möchte und stattdessen mit Sätzen daherkommt wie "Ja du mit deiner Valve Fanboybrille" etc. muss ich ernsthaft davon ausgehen
dass diejenigen etwas nicht verstehen wollen oder einfach nicht können.



> Spätestens hier sollte klar sein das man eigentlich nicht mit dir diskutieren kann. Der Witz ist dabei das du dann noch behauptest sachlich diskutieren zu wollen, wobei genau das Gegenteil der Fall ist.



Wenn die "Kritiker" mir lediglich ihre Frustration aufzwingen wollen und als irgendein Fanboy beschimpfen, braucht ihr euch nicht wundern dass dieses Thema an Niveau verliert.
Ihr denkt wohl auch dass ihr einfach so alles mögliche schreiben könnt und am ende noch ein anständiges Gespräch möglich ist? ja genau 

Dieses Thema hat bereits an Niveau verloren als Leute behauptet haben dass Valve 75% einnimmt obwohl diese Information nicht stimmt.
Aufgrund dessen wurde ein Shitstorm ebenfalls gegen Valve neu aufgerollt und am ende sind Leute wie ich für eine Diskussion nicht tauglich weil es grundlose Hetzerei ist?

Hättet ihr von Anfang an mehr Brain benutzt und nicht sofort mit eurem Halbwissen für so einen Chaos gesorgt wie z.b. der Hobbittyp prima demonstriert hat, hätten wir jetzt eine andere Basis bei dieser Diskussion. Ihr fängt immer und immer wieder mit Valve Bashing an nur weil man
den kühlen Kopf bewahrt und drauf hinweist dass einige Sätze komplett an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind. Hier im Forum wird man sofort in die Pro-Valve Ecke gedrängt nur weil man nicht einer Massenhetzerei dazugehört.

Gesellschaft in a Nutshell. Bist du nicht für uns dann bist du gegen uns


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. Mai 2015)

Du scheinst noch nicht einmal zu merken und zu bedenken wie deine Worte auf andere wirken. Und das du Gegenwind bekommst scheint nicht dazu zu führen das du deine Position überdenkst sondern dazu das du denkst alle anderen wären Geisterfahrer. Narzismuss ist noch die höflichste Beschreibung für dein Verhalten. Davon abgesehen beleidigst du weiterhin und bist immer noch nicht sachlich.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hättet ihr von Anfang an mehr Brain benutzt und nicht sofort mit eurem Halbwissen für so einen Chaos gesorgt wie z.b. der Hobbittyp prima demonstriert hat, hätten wir jetzt eine andere Basis bei dieser Diskussion.


Naja, zunächst mal hatte der Hobbittyp das Halbwissen in einem gänzlich anderen Thread (Black Mesa), sodass dieser Punkt mit DIESER Diskussion gar nix zu tun hat.
Darüber hinaus hat der Hobbittyp aber dann auch zumindest den Anstand bewiesen, diesen Fehler einzugestehen, sich dafür zu entschuldigen und ihn zu korrigieren, statt ihn in deinem Stil unter den Teppich zu kehren und in der vermeintlichen Hoffnung, das würde keinem auffallen, mit eigenem Halbwissen der Marke "Fakt ist (beliebige unbelegte Behauptung einfügen)" gekontert.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Mai 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du scheinst noch nicht einmal zu merken und zu bedenken wie deine Worte auf andere wirken. Und das du Gegenwind bekommst scheint nicht dazu zu führen das du deine Position überdenkst sondern dazu das du denkst alle anderen wären Geisterfahrer. Narzismuss ist noch die höflichste Beschreibung für dein Verhalten. Davon abgesehen beleidigst du weiterhin und bist immer noch nicht sachlich.



wtf Ich weiß nicht wovon du hier sprichst. *Ich* werde immer und immer wieder beschuldigt, beschimpft, beleidigt etc.pp 
von mir bekommt hier niemand solche Wörter zu lesen. Ihr nimmt euch aber die Freiheit dies zu tun weil ich kein Geheimnis draus mache dass ich Valve / Steam mag 

Ich habe bei diesem Thema zu keinem Zeitpunkt erwähnt dass Valve gefälligst angebetet werden soll oder sonst was. Oder dass dieses Konzept absolut godlike ist und jeder gefälligst die Klappe halten soll - ganz im Gegenteil.
Ich war so neutral und objektiv wie nur möglich, wenn auch zugegeben leicht optimistisch dass Paid-Mods durchaus funktionieren können wenn ein gutes Konzept dahinter steckt. 
Auch habe ich hier nicht gegen die "Community" gestänkert als Valve dieses Experiment zurückgenommen hat wegen der negativen Resonanz  

Ich appeliere bei solchen empfindlichen Themen immer so sachlich wie nur möglich zu bleiben, um den Wahrheitsgehalt so hoch wie möglich zu halten. Wenn ihr mit Nicht-Wissen umherschmeißt
und eure Wut rauslässt kann ich nix dafür.

Wer mich beleidigt braucht nicht erwarten dass meine Beiträge ab diesem Zeitpunkt für andere sehr freundlich wirken. Solange ich aber niemanden beleidige interessierts mich nicht wie unfreundlich ich auf euch wirke 
Wo kommen wir denn hier bitte schön hin. Zuerst anstänkern und sich dann in die Opferrolle begeben?  Nice try bro

Jede Meinung muss akzeptiert werden, aber eure "Argumente" sind eben nicht meine "Argumente" weil es keine handfeste Informationen gibt. Ich sehe das halt nicht so böse wie ihr das tut - so einfach ist das.
Ich schreibe gerne in "was wäre wenn" Format  Wenn aber die ein oder andere Seite meint bei dieser Fantasie Recht haben zu müssen, dann passiert genau das was hier passiert ist.

Schon vor vielen Beiträgen habe mehrmals wiederholt dass man einfach nur abwarten muss. Wenn ich hier wieder mit Valve Bashing konfrontiert werde dann ist das auf euren Mist gewachsen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> wtf Ich weiß nicht wovon du hier sprichst. *Ich* werde immer und immer wieder beschuldigt, beschimpft, beleidigt etc.pp


Süß wie du alles mögliche in einem Topf wirst um ne Entschuldigung zu haben andere beleidigen zu können. Glaubst du ernsthaft das dich noch irgendeiner ernst nimmt?



doomkeeper schrieb:


> von mir bekommt hier niemand solche Wörter zu lesen. Ihr nimmt euch aber die Freiheit dies zu tun weil ich kein Geheimnis draus mache dass ich Valve / Steam mag


Nein, du beleidigst einfach nur und verdrehst die Welt bzw. lebst nachweislich in deiner Traumwelt. Ist natürlich weitaus besser.

Also wirklich ich weiß nicht was das für ein Verhalten ist was du hier abgibst, aber jedenfalls kein diskussionsfähiges, wenn alle außer dir die Schuldigen sind. Ein normaler Mensch würde drüber nachdenken ob er was falsch macht wenn alle an ihm etwas zu bemängeln haben, du aber nicht.




doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich habe bei diesem Thema zu keinem Zeitpunkt erwähnt dass Valve gefälligst angebetet werden soll oder sonst was. Oder dass dieses Konzept absolut godlike ist und jeder gefälligst die Klappe halten soll - ganz im Gegenteil.
> Ich war so neutral und objektiv wie nur möglich, wenn auch zugegeben leicht optimistisch dass Paid-Mods durchaus funktionieren können wenn ein gutes Konzept dahinter steckt.
> Auch habe ich hier nicht gegen die "Community" gestänkert als Valve dieses Experiment zurückgenommen hat wegen der negativen Resonanz


Ich muss sagen das wird langsam zum Pippi Langstrumpf Syndrom. Du malst dir die Welt wie sie dir gefällt.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich appeliere bei solchen empfindlichen Themen immer so sachlich wie nur möglich zu bleiben, um den Wahrheitsgehalt so hoch wie möglich zu halten. Wenn ihr mit Nicht-Wissen umherschmeißt
> und eure Wut rauslässt kann ich nix dafür.


Vielleicht solltest du dann als erstes mal bei dir anfangen, denn du bist nachweislich weder sachlich noch ist dein Wahrheitsgehalt recht hoch.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wer mich beleidigt braucht nicht erwarten dass meine Beiträge ab diesem Zeitpunkt für andere sehr freundlich wirken. Solange ich aber niemanden beleidige interessierts mich nicht wie unfreundlich ich auf euch wirke
> Wo kommen wir denn hier bitte schön hin. Zuerst anstänkern und sich dann in die Opferrolle begeben?  Nice try bro


Problem ist nur das niemand dich beleidigt hat und du dich gerade selbst in die Opferrolle bringen willst. Bei dir ist halt alles was Fehler bei dir oder Valve aufzeigt eine Beleidigung. Das darfst du gerne weiter träumen, aber die Realität sieht etwas anders aus. Außerdem rechtferigt das dann kein weiteres beleidigen und Geheuchel das man doch sachlich diskutieren will. Dein eigenes Verhalten widerspricht deinen Worten das es an Lachhaftigkeit nicht zu überbieten ist. Der e



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Jede Meinung muss akzeptiert werden, aber eure "Argumente" sind eben nicht meine "Argumente" weil es keine handfeste Informationen gibt. Ich sehe das halt nicht so böse wie ihr das tut - so einfach ist das.


Du akzeptierst ja keine Argumente da ist dein nächstes Problem, du  verdrehst ja nachgewiesenermaßen den anderen die Worte um deren  Argumente zu widerlegen was ganz erbärmlich ist. Und wir sehen nichts böse sondern realistisch - im Gegensatz zu dir mit deiner rosaroten Valvebrille.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich schreibe gerne in "was wäre wenn" Format  Wenn aber die ein oder andere Seite meint bei dieser Fantasie Recht haben zu müssen, dann passiert genau das was hier passiert ist.


Achso deine Fantasie ist jetzt der Grund dafür das du andere beleidigst? Die Ausrede muss ich mir merken, vielleicht glaubt dir mir mein 4-jähriges Patenkind, aber vermutlich nicht.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Schon vor vielen Beiträgen habe mehrmals wiederholt dass man einfach nur abwarten muss. Wenn ich hier wieder mit Valve Bashing konfrontiert werde dann ist das auf euren Mist gewachsen.


Ja ja alle doof außer du. Ich würde  mal gerne erlben ob du außerhalb des Internets auch so eine große Klappe hast. Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, da bist du bestimmt ganz klein mit Hut.

Naja jetzt bin ich endgültig raus da dein Verhalten eindeutig nur auf Zank aus ist und du dich dann in die Opferrolle begeben willst. Mit so jemandem kann man vieles, aber nicht sachlich diskutieren wir man ja hier eindeutig sieht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weil er diese Situation bei einer Mod "gefällligst" nicht sehen möchte, aber es bei einer AAA Produktion lockerer hinnimmt obwohl dort viel mehr Geld verlangt wird.


Nein, ich nehme es eben NICHT lockerer hin. Was ist an "ich stelle bei einer kostenpflichtigen Mod exakt die selben Erwartungen an den Modder wie an einen professionellen Entwickler" nicht zu verstehen? Bei beiden hat die Qualität gefälligst zu stimmen...Das habe ich doch nun schon mehrmals wiederholt und betont. 

Und deine letzten Beiträge dieses Abends strotzen auch nicht gerade vor Niveau. Und ich würde immernoch gern wissen, mit welcher Fankeule genau ich hier angeblich schwinge.


----------



## Worrel (2. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dann hör dir den Podcast an und du wirst mich verstehen.


Ganz bestimmt tu ich mir nicht nur wegen dieser Diskussion ein knapp 2stündiges Video an, das mich ansonsten nicht die Bohne interessiert. Außerdem können die da sagen, was sie wollen, die Argumente von _Meisterhobbit _aka der "Hobbittyp" sind im Zusammenhang mit dem Communitybegriff schlüssig. Die "Community" - ohne weitere einschränkende Ergänzung - ist immer die größtmögliche. In diesem Fall die der _PC/Konsolen Spieler_. Die _Modding _Community ist in keinster Weise besser oder "echter".



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn du es hier in deinem Beitrag nur auf diesen kleinen Absatz reduzierst kann ich leider nix dafür Worrel.


Bei dir kommt man scheinbar nur mit Salamitaktik weiter. 



> Klar ist das ein schimpfen ...


Halten wir also fest: _RedDragon20 _*hat *über AAA Titel geschimpft. 

Demnach ist dein Satz _"Wer über teure AAA Spiele *nicht *schimpft braucht über kleinere Mods für viel weniger Geld erst recht nicht schimpfen."_ unzutreffend, weil er ja nachweislich über AAA Titel geschimpft hat.



> ... aber nichts im Vergleich zu dem was er über die kostenpflichtigen Mods auslässt.


Halten wir weiterhin fest:
AAA Titel wurden von _RedDragon20_ mit einem _"desaströsen Zustand" _bewertet. Rein faktisch ist das zwar erst mal genau wie "idiotensicher" nur eine Feststellung, aber als solche eine ziemlich schwerwiegende. Wenn ich mir jetzt die von dir weiter oben zusammengetragenen Zitate anschaue, finde ich da nichts - rein gar nichts - was "schlimmer" ist als ein "desaströser Zustand".



> Allein weil schon das Wörtchen "gefälligst" nur im Zusammenhang mit den Mods fällt und nicht mit AAA Spielen ist ein Signal dafür dass er die Mods härter bewertet als AAA Spiele - was sich jeglicher Logik entzieht.


Ich weiß, das ist jetzt völlig verrückt, aber laß uns doch mal für einen Augenblick annehmen, _RedDragon20 _hätte einen sinnvollen Standpunkt und seine Argumente wären kohärent:



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das wird mir eine Freude dich hier zu zitieren
> 
> 
> > a) Dass DICE/EA mit *BF4 *ein Spiel abgeliefert haben, das einen *desatrösen Zustand* aufwies, steht außer Frage.  Aber es wurde gepflegt und gehegt. Es gab zahlreiche Verbesserungen und das ist vergleichsweise kurzer Zeit. Diese Pflege ist bei Moddern niemals garantiert. Und damit auch keine Qualitätssicherung. Irrelevant, ob vor Release oder nach Release.
> ...


a) 
-"BF4 war zu Release desaströs"
- "durch after-Release Verbesserungen wurde BF4 besser - etwas, das man bei Mod Teams nicht erwarten kann"
Man beachte, daß hier Mod Teams bisher keine explizite QA Abteilung haben (oder wenn, dann jedenfalls deutlich kleiner als bei größeren Herstellern) und aufgrund der bisherigen Standards die Mod _vor dem Release _in den bestmöglichen Zustand bringen, da ein früher Release ja keine Vorteile bringt. Ein Punkt, der sich bei winkendem finanziellen Lohn auch verändern könnte. Jedenfalls haben AAA Titel Firmen Quartalszahlen, Weihnachtsgeschäfte, Aktionäre etc im Nacken hängen, die auf eine frühzeitige Veröffentlichung drängen, so daß dort eine after Release Patch Abteilung unabdingbar ist.

b)
- "Mods müssen fehlerfrei laufen"
- "an kommerzielle Mods muß man dieselben Anforderungen stellen können wie an AAA Titel"
- "Mods sollen fehlerfrei laufen"
- "Bugfixes sollen bei Mods zeitnah erfolgen"
Nun, daß gekaufte Produkte fehlerfrei laufen _sollen_, ist denke ich nachvollziehbar. Daß diese das öfters nicht tun, ist schlimm genug, ändert aber nichts an der Anforderung und den dann gerechtfertigten Shitstorms.

Bei den nächsten Argumenten sollte man bedenken, daß Mods *bisher* einen völlig anderen Status hatten als Vollpreisspiele. Wenn man eine Mod ausprobieren wollte, konnte man sich diese kostenlos runterladen, an-, halb oder ganz durchspielen, danach wieder löschen und hatte selbst bei Nichtfunktionieren oder Nichtgefallen keinerlei Probleme mit Rückgabe oder gar Geld in den Sand gesetzt. Daraus ergibt sich, daß man an Mods *bisher* nur die Anforderung gestellt hatte: "Wenn's läuft ist gut, wenn nicht, auch egal."
Da dies sich mit der Kommerzialisierung der Mods geändert hätte, geht jetzt _RedDragon20_ explizit auf diese Punkte, die sich dann ändern würden/müßten, ein und betont dabei noch, daß eben aufgrund des Kommerzfaktors die Anforderungen an Mod sowie AAA Titel *gleich *zu sein hat. Sprich: Selbstverständlich sollen auch AAA Titel fehlerfrei laufen, bloß ist diese Anforderung eben schon selbstverständlich, so daß man sie nicht explizit erwähnen muß.

c)
- "Mods dürfen nicht kommerziell werden, da Mod Teams nicht in der Lage sind, eine entsprechende Qualitätssicherung zu leisten"
Hierbei geht es um die Flut der Mods, die bisher von Freizeitmoddern hergestellt werden. Diese haben keine QA Abteilung und die Beta und Kompatibilitätstests finden beim Kunden statt. Daß das bei einem gekauften Produkt - egal ob Mod oder AAA - inakzeptabel ist, erwähne ich hier nur zur Sicherheit (idiotensicher und so )

d)
- <die selbe Aussage wie c) >

Zusammengefaßt haben wir also den Standpunkt:
"Mods haben aufgrund der kleineren Teams und der Erstellung in der knappen Freizeit weniger Kapazitäten als AAA Titel. Wenn man jedoch Geld für die Mods verlangt, müssen diese den selben Anforderungen wie AAA Titel genügen. Die übrigens auch fehlerfrei laufen sollen, es leider aber nicht immer tun. Aber wenigstens gibt es dort extra QA und Produktpflege Abteilungen, die sich zügig um Probleme kümmern. Genauso, wie ich es eben auch bei Bezahl Mods erwarten würde. Bloß: Wie wollen die das leisten?"

Wo du da ein ständiges "Ball zurechtrücken" erkennen willst, ist mir schleierhaft. Ebenso wie eine unterschiedliche Anforderungen an AAA Titel und Mods. Vor allem, weil _RedDragon20_ wiederholt darauf hinweist, daß er *gleiche *Anforderungen an beide stellt.

Wenn sich eine Behauptung "jeglicher Logik entzieht", darf man sich übrigens auch mal die Frage stellen, ob man da nicht vielleicht was falsch verstanden haben könnte. Nur so als Tipp. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nur weil Worrel deinen Beitrag anders auffasst als ich, liegt ihr beide richtig und ich falsch?


Natürlich liegt _RedDragon20 _richtig. Es ist schließlich *seine Aussage *- und *er selbst *wird ja wohl am besten wissen, wie er das gemeint hat. 
Daher *liegst du einwandfrei falsch*, denn er hat deiner Auslegung seiner Aussagen mehrfach in aller Deutlichkeit widersprochen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> SGDrDeath schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du scheinst noch nicht einmal zu merken und zu bedenken wie deine Worte auf andere wirken. Und das du Gegenwind bekommst scheint nicht dazu zu führen das du deine Position überdenkst sondern dazu das du denkst alle anderen wären Geisterfahrer. Narzismuss ist noch die höflichste Beschreibung für dein Verhalten. Davon abgesehen beleidigst du weiterhin und bist immer noch nicht sachlich.
> ...


Danke, reicht.
*Genau das *ist Narzissmus - wenn sich alles nur um "Ich" dreht. Oft auch mit der Ergänzung "gegen die anderen".

Dabei gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:
a) Wir haben uns zusammen geschlossen, um dich zu mobben
b) Wir sind alle verblendet und sehen die Weisheit und Wahrheit deiner Worte nicht
vielleicht aber auch 
c) Du bist verblendet und uneinsichtig und machst dich dadurch selbst zur Lachnummer. 

Stell dir zB mal die Frage: Bist du fähig, bei einer getätigten Aussage, die sich als falsch herausgestellt hat, deinen Fehler einzugestehen?



> Ich werde immer und immer wieder beschuldigt, beschimpft, beleidigt etc.pp


Aber wieso? Wieso hat mir beispielsweise noch keiner vorgeworfen, verblendet zu sein? Oder mich beschimpft, beleidigt oder beschuldigt?

Auch ich mag Valve im Grunde genommen - hab ja mehrere hundert Spiele dort. Dennoch ist mir bei diversen Stellen der Nachbesserungsbedarf klar.
Aber bei dir hat man wirklich den Eindruck, sobald ein neues Steam/Valve Thema auftaucht, kommt der _Doomkeeper _und findet das gut - selbst, wenn beim HL3 Release jeder Käufer zusätzlich einen 10 Kilo Eimer von Gabes Scheiße geliefert bekommen würde und die Lieferkosten dafür selbst blechen müßte.


----------



## golani79 (2. Mai 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> wtf Ich weiß nicht wovon du hier sprichst. *Ich* werde immer und immer wieder beschuldigt, beschimpft, beleidigt etc.pp



Hast du dich eigentlich schonmal gefragt, wieso?

btw .. liebes Doomkeeperlein .. vlt. solltest du dir den Rat, den du anderen gegeben hast, mal zu Herzen nehmen.
Aber im umgekehrten Sinn - und zwar, dass du ganze Sätzt verschlingst, anstatt einzelner Worte ... dann würdest du vlt. auch einmal in der Lage sein Zusammenhänge zu verstehen ..


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Mai 2015)

@doomkeeper
Worrel hat meine Aussage nicht 'anders' aufgefasst, sondern absolut richtig. Du aber verstehst es scheinbar absichtlich falsch, drehst dir meine Beiträge wie es dir gefällt herum, kommst mit Unterstellungen, ja sogar Lügen und mit der Fankeule, obwohl ich die niemals in dieser Diskussion geschwungen habe...ganz anders als du.  

Jedenfalls werde ich mich nicht nochmal wiederholen. Das habe ich nun zigmal klar und deutlich gemacht und Worrel hat meine Aussage nochmal zusammengefasst. Verständlicher kann man es für dich nicht mehr machen. Wenn du es immernoch nicht kapierst oder einsehen willst, dann bist du schlichtweg ignorant und dumm. Sorry. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Kwengie (2. Mai 2015)

@doomkeeper:
vergleiche das Modden mit einer ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeit, für die Du bekanntlicherweise auch kein Geld/ Lohn bekommst.
Gehst Du da auch auf die Barrikaden?


----------



## SpieleKing (16. Mai 2015)

Da hast du recht, doch die die sich grade am meisten aufregen, haben die mods erst gratis raus gebracht und auch die mods mit dem wissen erstellt, das sie damit kein Geld verdienen.


----------

